# Lena's Foaling Thread



## Ladybug2001

Well, five months into the pregnancy, I have decided from now on every month on the 14th (The date we are using as a guesstimation of when she was bred.) I will do an update.

I know five months is pretty early to start anything, but it will keep me busy for the next 6 months.

I don't expect a dozen replies until closer to the tenth month. Though at least this way everyone will know when we are closing in.

Just to catch a few people up on this long journey of mine---

I bought a rescue horse back in April, the people said she was probably about five months pregnant. She had been running with a stallion for a long time, had two foals nursing off of her, one wasn't hers the other was. Even after being taken from her abusive owner, the bank put the horses on some other person that kept the stallion with her.(And the other ten mares and yearlings.) When I bought her, I had the vet come out to do an ultrasound and she came up open at the time. Five months went past and things didn't seem right with her stomach, she had put on all the weight she needed and extra. The vet came out for a check-up, on her own said, "Either I missed a pregnancy or she is having a false pregnancy." She then did a palpation and said the uterus falls under the pelvic brim and repeated the words. Having a 50/50 answer, I bought a weefoal test for 120-300 days. It came out with a very strong positive, so here we go.

She is due to foal around December through March. Vet had said she was anywhere from 16-30 days pregnant at the first ultrasound and was why she couldn't see it. With the last palpation the vet put her anywhere from 5-8 months pregnant... Um, I have an amazing vet? (Doesn't specialize in Equine.) Anywho, so logic says 4-5 months pregnant.

So, today at "five" months pregnant.---


Continually picked on by the other mare, even though she is way bigger.
Just... fat and slow. Always has been.
About to move her and the other mare to a second pasture in hopes to grow some new grass.
Going to start renovating the lean-to into a makeshift weather-proof stall.
Vet should be coming out in September for a Rhino vaccination. (Said better late then early.)
Also, as we get closer to being due I would love for some people to make some guessing on the date, color, and sex of the foal.

A little info on both the parents.

Dam-
Registered name: Sickum Doc Olena
Color: Chestnut Tobiano
Birth: April of 1998

Sire-
Registered name: Pee Ridge Loudcloud
Color: Black and White Overo
Birth: 1998

This foal has a good chance of making it into the world. Not that I plan on selling him/her, but at least if I have to it will be registered and has some good lines going for it.

Also, name suggestions would be awesome. I'm obsessing a tiny bit, I have a word document started for keeping track of her pregnancy and putting down some name possibilities. I would love if I could find a name that merges both sire and dam together. 

So, I suppose the next update will be in a month.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Sickum Loudcloud? Lol good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegoldenpony

Another foal thread to make me impatient! You've probably cursed yourself to a very long pregnancy. :wink:

I like the name Sickum Loudcloud though, not sure for a stable name. What breed is Lena and the sire?


----------



## Ladybug2001

thegoldenpony said:


> Another foal thread to make me impatient! You've probably cursed yourself to a very long pregnancy. :wink:
> 
> I like the name Sickum Loudcloud though, not sure for a stable name. What breed is Lena and the sire?


 
I probably have cursed myself, though the last five months will never be topped.

They are both registered American Paint Horses. 

Lena's side is mostly Quarter Horses bred to I seen her dad, he is beautiful.

Joker's has Throughbred and paint all scrambled around. He also is beautiful, my dad had to help catch him for some people that bought him the same day I bought Lena.

I also seen Lena's yearling foal, she looked more like Joker, not a speck of brown to be seen.

Though there was a bay foal that was nursing off Lena, hasn't been decided whether or not it was actually her foal. There was a bay mare that died after being rescued.

I will add Sickum Loudcloud to the choices. 

Oh, and here is Lena's pedigree. 
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sickum+doc+olena

And I just added Joker's.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/pee+ridge+loudcloud


----------



## Katze

What about Doc Pee for a name ;P ?


----------



## csimkunas6

Subbing......looking forward to seeing a paint baby


----------



## Ladybug2001

csimkunas6 said:


> Subbing......looking forward to seeing a paint baby


Paint momma paint daddy... IT HAS TO BE A PAINT. 

Oh yes, wonderful logics. Makes it slightly easy on guessing. Though brown and white momma black and white daddy... hmm.

6 monrths of torturing all of this forum, welcome to the world I've been living in for five months without a 100% yes or no until a few weeks ago. Keep the names coming. Doc Pee isn't to bad. O:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

LOL, 

Im not too good at names at all, but I was playing around a little bit....

Sickum Ridge
Sickum Pee Ridge
Sickum Cloud Olena
Doc Ridge
Doc Pee Ridge
Doc Loudcloud
Doc Cloud Olena
Olena Ridge
Olena Loudcloud
Olena Cloud
O.P. Ridge Cloud
Ridged Sickum Cloud


----------



## Chiilaa

Ladybug2001 said:


> Paint momma paint daddy... IT HAS TO BE A PAINT.


LOL You have cursed yourself now. Prepare for a minimal expression :lol::lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

^^Hahaha that would be too funny, no offense to you OP....that would just be your luck though, a solid paint


----------



## Ladybug2001

That would be my luck, gosh darn it. Poo... well at least he/she will still be able to be registered as a soild paint.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Memory made me say wrong. The paint foal she had was a brown and white overo. o.o

Here is a picture from December(When all horses were first rescued.)








The bay foal up front she was nursing, no one knows the filly is hers or not.
The paint yearling in the back was hers for sure.


----------



## csimkunas6

Hes a cutie...do you have any pics of him now?


----------



## Ladybug2001

csimkunas6 said:


> Hes a cutie...do you have any pics of him now?


No unfortunatly.


----------



## csimkunas6

Bummer.....well if she has another foal like him it will definitely be a great looking horse!!

What marking are you hoping for?


----------



## Ladybug2001

That would be a good question...

Overo or tobiano are my choices... more then likely. I would love a black and white overo..


----------



## csimkunas6

I have to say, after getting Rodeo I have a soft spot for overo's


----------



## Chiilaa

I know that the foal is on it's way regardless, but have you though about testing Lena for LWO? I understand that there is nothing you can do now if she is positive, but it might be best to be informed and prepared just in case if you know what I mean?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Its my understanding that tobianos do not carry the frame gene and there for can not carry LWO.. Am I wrong in this thought?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

She has at least one other white pattern, since currently leanings are toward tobiano not causing face white. Frame can and does hide, so I personally would recommend testing any horse in a breed that has it.


These two horses carry frame, but present a phenotype that does not suggest it (aside from blue eyes, which can also be caused by splash).





















This tobiano also carries frame, and as you can see, there is not much evidence of it.










I am not at all suggesting that Lena carries frame. I just naturally suspect any Paint of carrying it, and would always suggest testing before breeding in any breed that is known to have frame.

*Known Breeds to have Frame (test based)*
American Paint Horse
American Quarter Horse
American Indian Horse
American Shetland Pony
Miniature Horse
Mustang
Nokota
Spanish Mustang
Spotted Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse
Spotted Saddle horse
Tennessee Walking Horse
Thoroughbred

*Suspect Breeds (phenotype)*
American Saddlebred
American Warmblood
Australian Draught Horse
Australian Stock Horse
Azteca
Campolina
Criollo
Curly
Falabella
Gelderland
Missouri Fox Trotter
Morgan
National Show Horse
Quarter pony


ETA: I know you didn't breed Lena, so please don't take this as an attack or anything like that


----------



## csimkunas6

Bummer...^^^cant see the pictures


----------



## Ladybug2001

I also can't see the pictures. Hmm. I don't know. Her father is also tobiano and I am rather sure she was bred without the chance of OLW. Though ill keep the thought of doing such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

Chiilaa said:


> She has at least one other white pattern, since currently leanings are toward tobiano not causing face white. Frame can and does hide, so I personally would recommend testing any horse in a breed that has it.
> 
> 
> These two horses carry frame, but present a phenotype that does not suggest it (aside from blue eyes, which can also be caused by splash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tobiano also carries frame, and as you can see, there is not much evidence of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not at all suggesting that Lena carries frame. I just naturally suspect any Paint of carrying it, and would always suggest testing before breeding in any breed that is known to have frame.
> 
> *Known Breeds to have Frame (test based)*
> American Paint Horse
> American Quarter Horse
> American Indian Horse
> American Shetland Pony
> Miniature Horse
> Mustang
> Nokota
> Spanish Mustang
> Spotted Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse
> Spotted Saddle horse
> Tennessee Walking Horse
> Thoroughbred
> 
> *Suspect Breeds (phenotype)*
> American Saddlebred
> American Warmblood
> Australian Draught Horse
> Australian Stock Horse
> Azteca
> Campolina
> Criollo
> Curly
> Falabella
> Gelderland
> Missouri Fox Trotter
> Morgan
> National Show Horse
> Quarter pony
> 
> 
> ETA: I know you didn't breed Lena, so please don't take this as an attack or anything like that



This maybe a stupid question, and sorry for asking it, but what exactly is it? Ive honestly never heard of it...is it like Lethal White Syndrome?


----------



## csimkunas6

^^Nevermind....sorry  Just looked it up, wikipedia has a good description of it....

Lethal white syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NdAppy

Ladybug2001 said:


> I also can't see the pictures. Hmm. I don't know. Her father is also tobiano and I am rather sure she was bred without the chance of OLW. Though ill keep the thought of doing such.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What exactly do you mean? That you know she wont have an OLWs foal?

Sorry but Frame is the master gene at hiding. I have my fingers crossed that she doesn't have an OLWs foal...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Would it possibly say on a registration paper whether a horse is a carrier or not?

Beside the fact that frame can show in a tobiano, that would mean a parent would have to have been overo or somewhere down the lineage there would have to be a frame carrier. I just looked on Lena's pedigree, as far down as I can go there is all tobiano's, not an overo in sight, there is absolutely no way she could be an OLW carrier. 

Though, the stallion is overo. Not sure on his status. The foal she had with him, the one in the picture, had one blue eye.


----------



## NdAppy

No it wouldn't.


----------



## Chiilaa

Try just the links. First two are minimal frame.

http://equine.colorgenetics.info/eq...2_GALLERYSID=07c3eeafbec444fff8631d2f002ec8bc

http://equine.colorgenetics.info/eq...2_GALLERYSID=07c3eeafbec444fff8631d2f002ec8bc

This one is a tobiano that has tested for frame.

http://equine.colorgenetics.info/eq...2_GALLERYSID=07c3eeafbec444fff8631d2f002ec8bc


Frame hides, it is excellent at it. It can hide for generations, especially in a line of tobiano because you are already expecting white. At the end of the day, there has to be another pattern in there to cause the white face marking, and it's a one in three chance that it is frame.


----------



## NdAppy

Links don't work Chillaa.


----------



## Katze

"access denied" linky's are broken.


----------



## NdAppy

This one of them Chiilaa? DiegoG2


----------



## Chiilaa

Can you see that one?


ETA yup ND that's the tobiano stallion with frame.


----------



## Katze

^ nope


----------



## NdAppy

No. I think the site wont let you use the pictures. link directly to the page of each horse perhaps?


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> What exactly do you mean? That you know she wont have an OLWs foal?
> 
> Sorry but Frame is the master gene at hiding. I have my fingers crossed that she doesn't have an OLWs foal...


 
I meant, I believe Lena was bred responisbly with no chance of OLW. Her whole line is filled with tobianos, there are no overos on her side.

Unfortuantly, I backtracked on the stallion's side. He has a few that have frame overo.

Though if the sire carries the gene and the dam does not, the pair can not produce a OLWS foal... right?


----------



## Chiilaa

DiegoG2 | Equine Color Genetics

Minimal Frame | Equine Color Genetics

Codys Poco Breeze | Equine Color Genetics

Try those?

Ladybug without a test, there is no way to know for sure that Lena doesn't carry frame, sorry.


----------



## NdAppy

Right, but there is no way of knowing if any of those tobianos or nontobianos in her pedigree are OLWs carriers or not without testing.


----------



## NdAppy

Those worked Chiilaa.


----------



## Katze

Ladybug2001 said:


> I meant, I believe Lena was bred responisbly with no chance of OLW. Her whole line is filled with tobianos, there are no overos on her side.
> 
> Unfortuantly, I backtracked on the stallion's side. He has a few that have frame overo.
> 
> Though if the sire carries the gene and the dam does not, the pair can not produce a OLWS foal... right?


That's right, they both need to carry the gene. BUT without testing Lena you won't know if she has it or not. Like ND said frame is a master at hiding, look at the links that Chiila posted. Here's a link to more info, "Rowdy" looks like a solid, has brown eyes but is a Frame carrier.
http://www.iamranch.com/mini_overo.htm


----------



## Chiilaa

A great article Katze, with some great information.

Ladybug, please don't feel like we are saying you are wrong, or that you are doing anything irresponsible. We all know that you did not breed Lena, and that you are making the best of the situation she was in before you got her. My initial suggestion to test her was so that you could be prepared if there was a chance of LWO.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know this sounds horrible, but if there is a chance of LWO foal, I rather not be prepared for it. The actions are done, there is nothing I can do at this stage. Ill just use the good faith and hope it doesn't come out all white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonyGuru

What is frame


----------



## NdAppy

Frame is a pinto pattern that in its homozygous form it causes a foal to be lethal white or OLWS. 

This is a good example of a frame horse (they can be loudly expressed or have no visible signs of being a frame/OLWs carrier). A horse showing frame is known by having the white on the barrel and "framed" by color.









DAR Two Eyed Rawhide


----------



## PonyGuru

thankyou


----------



## tbstorm

I've never heard of frame... is it bad or harmful? sorry i live in my own little bubble.

oh and im subscribing to your thread because i cant wait to see your little foals, i get totally excited when someone posts a thread about having a foal


----------



## NdAppy

Frame in its heterozygous (single gene) form is harmless. Only when it is homozygous (double gene) is it lethal. In order for a lethal to be born, _both_ sire and dam have to be carriers (heterozygous) of frame. Frame x Frame breeding gives you a 25% chance of a foal with no frame gene, 50% chance of foal heterozygous for frame and 25% chance of a foal that is homozygous for frame and will not live past 72 hours. If not humanly euthanized, lethal foals suffer horribly and die from colic like symptoms. Lethal foals are born with an incomplete digestive tract.


----------



## tbstorm

oh thats horrible!! i hope she doesnt have it ladybug, really i've never heard of it. So you think Lena doesnt have it right?


----------



## NdAppy

There is no way to know for sure if Lena is a carrier without having her tested.


----------



## tbstorm

oh maybe it would be a good idea to get her tested ladybug, but im so hoping she doesnt she looks like a doll and it would ne a shame for the foal.


----------



## nicole25

Well i just learned a ton today. I hope that Lenas baby comes out healthy and full of color! I cannot wait to see the foal. Good luck lena!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I realize you can not tell if a horse has frame or not. Though to have frame, frame has to be present in the bloodlines? If there is no overo or frames within her bloodline, for as far as I can see, the possibility is high she doesn't have it, but there is that chance. I don't plan on breeding her again, and I would rather not know the demise of having a OLW foal.. I'll just hope for the best. 

Though here is the only side view picture of, Joker that I have.


----------



## NdAppy

Joker is frame for sure.


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> Joker is frame for sure.


 
That is what I thought, the white doesn't cross his back one bit. Though, I know it can and will cross the back.


----------



## NdAppy

On the not having overos in Lena's pedigree thing...

Being as all of them are registered as AQHA while the white rule was in place, the only way you would know if any of them were carriers would be to test them. More than likely if they produced overo foals they would have been registered with the APHA at that time.


----------



## Chiilaa

Ladybug2001 said:


> I realize you can not tell if a horse has frame or not. Though to have frame, frame has to be present in the bloodlines? If there is no overo or frames within her bloodline, for as far as I can see, the possibility is high she doesn't have it, but there is that chance. I don't plan on breeding her again, and I would rather not know the demise of having a OLW foal.. I'll just hope for the best.


The problem with trying to guess if she has LWO from her bloodlines is that the person who bred her did that, as did the people who bred her parents, her grandparents, etc. Without testing, there is no way to tell just from looking at a pedigree, since frame can be so minimal that there is NO white on the horse at all (the same can go for tobiano, sabino and splash too).


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know its not the 14th, but it'll be here in 13 days. Just wanted to share the fatness...


----------



## csimkunas6

Ladybug2001 said:


> I know its not the 14th, but it'll be here in 13 days. Just wanted to share the fatness...
> 
> View attachment 73915


I must have missed it.....whats in 13 days? She looks preggo for sure .... obviously, lol


----------



## Ladybug2001

My updates are mostly going to be on the 14th, and seem how its the 1st I'm 13 days early. Though I'm not giving much of an update.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well today was the 14th, which marks the 6 month period for Lena.

Incase I haven't explained before, vet is going by her being pregnant in April, and not March like I am. Though, the reason for her going with April is for the shots she is late instead of early.

Which brings me to the update, the only thing I have is her first Rhino shot will be given sometime this month.

Here is a question for everyone, what do you think March or April, which month was she bred? I think March, just me.


----------



## sullylvr

she looks so much better than the first picture you posted, kudos to that! Also, im really pulling for a healthy, loud foal! i like the name oleanas cloud.


----------



## Ladybug2001

sullylvr said:


> she looks so much better than the first picture you posted, kudos to that! Also, im really pulling for a healthy, loud foal! i like the name oleanas cloud.


Thank you for the kudos. Its something I enjoyed doing, and brought me to want to adopt more often and suggest such rather then breeding or buying. Also, I'm sure everyone is with you on the want of a loud foal.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, the 14th of this month marked the 7th month of Lena's pregnancy. Though as we all know, its just as guess since no one knows when she was bred and the parents didn't want to pay for an ultrasoud, especially after our vet said she could possibly not see it?

Anywho, I just got this picture from the woman who sold us Lena.









This is Lena's filly she had last year. Back with the subject of frame, the filly is obviously frame, unfortunatly. 
Beautiful girl though.

Can't believe another month has past. Farrier things she will give before February. Mom thinks closer to December or January.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know its not the day yet, but there are a few updates to behold.

It is officially fall here, so that means putting on the blankets. Lena's blanket has to have the straps loosened fully to fit her stomach which is still a tight snug fit afterward. The earthquakes that have been rocking this state has got her a little on edge, which isn't helping her situation. Also, I've noticed her laying down a lot more than usual. When we first got her she never laid down, pretty much refused to even if she was wet. Now, she is laying down pretty much everday. I'm thinking she is getting so heavy that her pasterns are giving out a little bit. You can actually see them give a little when she walks, so I'll be talking to the vet later about that.

Also, don't know if anyone seen a while back but she had something going on with one of her teats. A small mass was on it, it was very strange. Well the next day, it pretty much had taken over her whole teat, but now its disappearing. So we are good in that line of buisness.

Second of all, I've went to the length of setting up two, wireless night vision camras in the place where she will be giving birth. I still have to tweak the inside of it, because its not a stall. Its a large lean-to that is kinda run down. I have to fix a few holes and make it level and then we got it going. I am debating on whether or not to put it up on a free live stream video site or not. I have a few people that would love to watch her just incase she gets into anything.










Figure next month we will start the guessing game.


----------



## csimkunas6

Yayyy!!! How exciting!!! Shes looking great!


----------



## tbstorm

shes looking lovely! hope everything keeps going well!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Just a small update... Fatty is still fat. Vet should be coming out soon to do her 7th month Rhino vaccination.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know half the time I am talking to myself on here, but its good to rant and it helps with a little bit of documenting.

On my computer, I started putting pictures of about the same angel, same time of day, and same posture of Lena. Noticed a pretty funny look of difference in her stomach. Just for the heck of it, I'm going to share.

November 6th-








November 22nd- 








November 24th-








Anyone else notice it? Or is just wishful thinking on my part? I don't think it means she is close to foaling, just think the foal is moving around, constantly changing the shape of her belly.


Also, here is a little fun with how wide she is, at least on one side anyway.


----------



## csimkunas6

Shes def getting bigger!! SO looking forward to that foal


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know! Part of me is like... "Come early." ? Darn it. ****. Keep it in there 'till it is done cooking, Lena.


----------



## MangoRoX87

AH! Can't wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

You're telling me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Just got to thinking, anyone think her butt muscle looks like it kind of disappeared a little in the last pictures I put?

Also, have a new picture from today.

November 28th-








This picture is the same day. Just closer and at the same angle.


----------



## amp23

She's pretty! Can't wait to see a baby! She does kind of look like she's lost her butt muscle. I'd guess from no riding and just walking and not being worked


----------



## Ladybug2001

amp23 said:


> She's pretty! Can't wait to see a baby! She does kind of look like she's lost her butt muscle. I'd guess from no riding and just walking and not being worked


 
That would be my guess to, but there is a kicker. I've had her for 7 months and she was pregnant before I got her. The person that she was taken from just used her for a broodmare. So I don't even know if she was ever riden. When I first got her she didn't fully have that muscle from being so malnourished, but she got some of it back and now it poofed.


----------



## amp23

Hm.. Don't know. Hopefully she was ridden so that it makes your job easier once she's had the foal and you want to ride her. Do they use different muscles as they get bigger with the pregnancy that could cause that or something?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well I know their croup begins to look hollow and jello like later in pregnancy, can't remember when that is though.


----------



## NdAppy

Usually right before they are ready to foal.


----------



## Ladybug2001

What do you think of the pictures, NdAppy?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Here is something interesting to really show the difference in her stomach.

April-(Around the "first" month)








July-(Around the "fourth" month)








November-(Around the "eighth")








I truly hate not knowing when she is due, absolutely hate it! I need a new vet, or become one.


----------



## NdAppy

Well her hind end lack of muscle looks the same between July and Nov.

ETA i mean around her tail. There is slightly more in the Nov pic, but all in all it is pretty similar.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yeah, I was thinking the same after I posted that.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Finally. Vet will be out the 6th for her 7th month shot. A little late, but better then nothing.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Finally. Vet will be out the 6th for her 7th month shot. A little late, but better then nothing.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Super excited


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I am so excited for you! I just made my thread for my mare spice! And can absolutely not wait... I will most definately be following your thread!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Ughhh. Can I go insane? I've never had a problem with my horses getting sick or anything before, so why now??!! My other mare is showing lots of symptoms of colic. Got a hold of my vet and she said to give her warm mash, if she gets any worse to get her out there on an emergancy. Poor girl has been off her feed for almost a day now, not normal for her at all. Though my mom was like "Maybe she is having sympathy pains for Lena." Which I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## NdAppy

:shock: If she is colicing I wouldn't be feeding her!


----------



## Ladybug2001

That is what I thought. Though I offered her the warm mash like the vet said. She didn't even pay attention to it, down right turned her nose up to it. I gave Lena a taste and she then was trying to stick her nose through the fence to get to the food.


----------



## NdAppy

Has she pooped at all? Is she drinking? Urinating? 


Sorry, but I just had a friend loose a horse to colic that the vet said to feed him (she didn't) and that he would essentially "get over it."


----------



## Ladybug2001

I have pasture horses, though that I know of she hasn't pooped any. Not that I was watching her anyway. Horses never really urinate around people, so I have no clue on that one. As for drinking, during the day the horses drink from the pond. So the only time I can watch how much she drinks is during the night.


----------



## InStyle

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Ladybug2001 said:


> I have pasture horses, though that I know of she hasn't pooped any. Not that I was watching her anyway. Horses never really urinate around people, so I have no clue on that one. As for drinking, during the day the horses drink from the pond. So the only time I can watch how much she drinks is during the night.


For future reference. If you think your horse is sick with something that intake and output matter, then confine them some where that you can monitor their output and intake. 

I do not think not urinating around people is a universal thing.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Yeah...horses urinate around me all the time. Not sure what you're meaning by they don't urinate around people. I've read before they prefer urinating on softer surfaces so it doesn't splash up as much. I'm not sure how true that is though. But they still do it whenever and wherever the urge comes about generally. 

I'd definitely isolate her to monitor her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Ladybug2001 said:


> Horses never really urinate around people.


Where the heck did you get _this_ idea? I've had horses over 3 decades and ALL of them have urinated whenever they take the urge, sometimes even while I'm in the middle of a ride. :?

I didn't mention anything in your other thread, but I have to say it sounds as if your mare is impaction coliced, which is a LOT more scary than gas colic.

Because you've waited so long to have the vet out, she may not be able to pass the blockage. Which means either surgery or euthanasia. 

Since your parents seem to have trouble with wanting to foot the bills, I'm going to presume they sure as heck aren't going to want to opt for colic surgery if it comes down to that.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I guess 'never' was a bad word. My horses in generally, do not pee around me mostly. I can be out there for hours and I'll not see them urinate. She is in a small paddock so I can see her intake and output. Vet came out, did a few things and we have to do blood work. She is thinking there may be something wrong with her liver.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Ladybug2001 said:


> She is in a small paddock so I can see her intake and output.


So you have moved her, because before you said that you had no way of knowing.


----------



## Ladybug2001

During the day, no. I keep her in a large pasture with my other mare during the day. At night, she goes in the small paddock with a lean-to, and the pregnant one goes into the stall. With her the way she is, I am keeping her in the small pasture so I can watch what she passes and such.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sounds like a perfect set up!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lena got kicked last night by a very ticked off horse. She also got bit in the hip. Don't know what compelled Ladybug to take her anger out on her, but she did. Also, she hasn't been eating as much as she use to. Not sure if its cause I am trying to swich over to mare and foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Interesting.. Lena was off her feed here and there the last few days. Eating it when ever she wanted, mostly interested in hay. She has the schedual all screwed up. Just turned on the tv for the camra and she is laying down. Must be getting to heavy told hold all the time. I know she's been laying down a lot lately. Think I'm gonna watch till she gets up or does anything else. Anyone else think she might go before March?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiavo

Subscribing to this thread.
I have all my digits crossed that you have a happy healthy little foal  !!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Ladybug2001 said:


> Anyone else think she might go before March?


Since you are having the vet out quite a bit for your other horse why not ask the vet to take a look and give a professional opinion on how your pregnant mare is doing?


----------



## Ladybug2001

She's seen her, and it is obvious she is huge and with the vets guesstamation she isn't even in her last 3 months where the foal grows the most. Farrier has seen her throughout her pregnancy and thinks she will. Were talking about a vet who missed the fetus at the beginning of the pregnancy, then couldn't feel the foal almost half way through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles

Ladybug2001 said:


> She's seen her, and it is obvious she is huge and with the vets guesstamation she isn't even in her last 3 months where the foal grows the most. Farrier has seen her throughout her pregnancy and thinks she will. Were talking about a vet who missed the fetus at the beginning of the pregnancy, then couldn't feel the foal almost half way through.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think if thats the case, personally, I would have gotten a new vet a long time ago :shock: that ridiculous


----------



## Ladybug2001

Quick question, what is the "normal" color of a mares vulva. One who isn't close to foaling?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Last night I caught Lena laying down on the camra. Not ten minutes after I started watching she got up. Though tonight, she was all weird. She kept going from grain to alfalfa which were at seperate ends of her stall. Kept lifting up her tail, and acting like she was distracted. So I left her, and took a shower. As soon as I got out of the shower I checked the camra, and what what she doing? Laying down. Maybe 15-30 minutes later, she was standing. Now I just checked again and she was laying down.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Subbing! I need to see this baby!


----------



## NdAppy

I beleive that a lot of up and down is just positioning the foal. Nota real big surprise. It gets uncomfortable towards the later half of pregnancy


----------



## MangoRoX87

BABY TIME PLEEASE hahah


----------



## Ladybug2001

Do they do that as early as 2 months before?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know I'm probably looking to hard. The past month has been below 50 degrees and rainy. Today it was rainy but got up to 70. Id just really like her to foal in this weather. I don't want her to foal during a blizzard or ice storm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

They can do that anytime within the pregnancy. The foal constantly moves and mare readjusts it to a more comfortable position.


----------



## Ladybug2001

That makes since. I know that is why they do that when they go into labor. Never heard they do it throughout pregnancy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Well how many pregnant women have yo been around? More so second half of the pregnancy. Same basic concept of room and adjust, just more a matter of scale/us having hands :lol: Trust me, I was constantly trying to readjust myself/kids when I was pregnant. Babies, regardless of species, when live birthed like us and horses, tend to put a lot pressure on internal structures.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I've been around two. ****. One I see every day. Though she is consantly walking and such when I see her so I haven't really noticed. I just want this baby here! ****. I don't want to go through 4-8 more weeks of waiting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Name suggestion: Doc Ridge Surprise

You may want to check with APHA and find out what you will need to register the foal, it may need a signature from the owner of the sire at the time of your mare being bred. Best to find out now, not find out after the baby is born and attempt to get it registered. Just a heads up 

Hope everything goes well, keep us all posted 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Ill keep posting, no worried on that part. Well... what if say she gives birth tonight for say. That would mean she was bred in January which would mean she was in the hands of the lady the bank put all the horseson after being taken from the guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

It is who ever the horse was registered to at the time. At least to my knowledge 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Ah. Alright. Then it'd be the idiot that starved her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Not necessarily. Not sure why you would necessarily think that it was the person hwo held her papers that put her with the stud. When was she rescued? do the math from there with what you know her estimated date of birth is.


----------



## Ladybug2001

She was rescued in December. But she was with the stallion even after she was rescued.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Then her pregnancy is more than likely the fault of the housing situation where the put the horses. You will be able to figure it out better when she foals.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Won't really know until the baby hits the ground. Then you can go backwards 11 months, find out who they were registered with at the time, and go from there. The horses seemed to have been shuffled about, and you really have no idea where she was when she was bred. If you are lucky, APHA may be willing to work with you considering the circumstances in which she was bred. I look forward to pictures of a gorgeous paint baby. 

I would also guess that you will have a chestnut, black or bay baby. The stallion is obviously not homozygous black, but maybe he will throw it. I would be surprised if you got a different color 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yeah. Ill get ahold of APHA and ask what all should go on. Is there anyway that her body condition could hide a fetus for longer then a month?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> Won't really know until the baby hits the ground. Then you can go backwards 11 months, find out who they were registered with at the time, and go from there. The horses seemed to have been shuffled about, and you really have no idea where she was when she was bred. If you are lucky, APHA may be willing to work with you considering the circumstances in which she was bred. I look forward to pictures of a gorgeous paint baby.
> 
> I don't mind sorrel, black or bay. All I want is a filly. If its colored I want it loud.
> 
> I would also guess that you will have a chestnut, black or bay baby. The stallion is obviously not homozygous black, but maybe he will throw it. I would be surprised if you got a different color
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Your best bet is just call the registry. I have a feeling though you as SOL in regards to registering the foal. IF it comes out with color, or if you want to register the mare and get the foal papers that way, you can always go with the PtHA.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nd. You know she is registered right? Both parents are. So even if I get a soild baby it'll be able to be registered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Yes I know. But without a stallion's breeding report, and all the other paperwork, I wouldn't be surprised if you are told NO by the registry.


----------



## SunnyDraco

A late stallion report can be filed, but it costs more. There are (usually) friendly employees that work at breed associations that will be able to let you know what their rules are, if they can work with your circumstances, and what forms you may need to fill out. Just start asking questions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Hmm. I didn't eve think about the stallion report. I don't know how its gonna work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lena was acting so funny today. She kept nuzzling me with her lip and wouldn't leave me alone. Kept following me like a lost puppy. Also kept pushing me. If my hands were together she would shove them away from each other. I had my legs crossed and she decided to uncross them for me. Funny though. Here is a few pictures from today. Not of her side view though.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I have to say, I absolutely love the camras I set up.

Here is two pictures from them. Taken on my phone off the TV.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kind of been talking to myself lately, but it is all good. Gets things off my mind anyway, and it is easy for me to look back on what all has happened.

First, I'm a little concerned. Today I noticed Lena's ribs our visable. She is fed the right amount of food. I mean, they aren't THERE. If you sit right and the light bounces off you can see each of them.. Maybe because of the foal? Might ask the vet what she thinks we should do on that.

Anyone ever head a pregnant mare constantly jerk her head every now and then? Lena has been doing that a lot, like the foal moved or something and it disturbed her.

Speaking of foals moving. The little ****** threw a fit. Her underbelly all start to do a wave, making her whole belly shake.


----------



## InStyle

I am listening  I have no experience with horses being pregnant, but I breed dogs, and often close to whelping (having puppies) some can look ribby,I will up their food, as I hate this look. You don't want them fat, but covered 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

InStyle said:


> I am listening  I have no experience with horses being pregnant, but I breed dogs, and often close to whelping (having puppies) some can look ribby,I will up their food, as I hate this look. You don't want them fat, but covered
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think if I upped her food she wouldn't eat it. I mean, just recently she hasn't wanted to eat all of her food at once. Took two hours to eat what she normally gets tonight. The last week she hasn't even really finished at all. Leaving a little left.

Though, I can't say I didn't think of the same thing.

Parents think its cause we transitioned her over to a all pellet diet of Mare and Foal. Though she has had an all pellet diet before. When we first got her the vet suggested senior feed which is all pellet. So I don't think that is the reason.


----------



## InStyle

Can you do smaller meals throughout the day? My pregnant dogs get so 'full' they can't eat their normal amount so I split it into more meals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

InStyle said:


> Can you do smaller meals throughout the day? My pregnant dogs get so 'full' they can't eat their normal amount so I split it into more meals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
With going to school it is hard to fit three meals into the day. I might try it if she keeps on. At least she got to finish tonight. This morning I had to take it up after half an hour 'cause it was time to go out. As soon as I opened the gate she took off to eat some hay, in came my other mare and started eating her food. Not a good idea.


----------



## HollyBubbles

As far as I know, the ribbyness (to a certain extent!) is quite normal, because all the weight of the foal is pushing downwards and not out as much. (of course somebody correct me if i'm wrong! I've only ever been around friends pregnant mares)


----------



## SunnyDraco

A really good resource I found for checking pregnant mares on the internet has complete mare journals. They photographed and made a journal of a pregnant mare, same mare, same pregnancy, and how far along they were. They also have two other mare journals links at the bottom of the page that were completely different from one another, complete with how they were acting/behaving as they got closer to labor. Enjoy and hope it helps some 

Foaling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

HollyBubbles said:


> As far as I know, the ribbyness (to a certain extent!) is quite normal, because all the weight of the foal is pushing downwards and not out as much. (of course somebody correct me if i'm wrong! I've only ever been around friends pregnant mares)


I just got done reading that it was normal as well. Just kind of caught me off guard. Especiallly since I brought this mare back from being of a very poor body condition, 1 or a 2.


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> A really good resource I found for checking pregnant mares on the internet has complete mare journals. They photographed and made a journal of a pregnant mare, same mare, same pregnancy, and how far along they were. They also have two other mare journals links at the bottom of the page that were completely different from one another, complete with how they were acting/behaving as they got closer to labor. Enjoy and hope it helps some
> 
> Foaling
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've seen that site. Practically studied it. I'm ready for this gosh darn foal to be here. Not knowing the exact date is killing me.


----------



## Shiavo

Hehe, don't feel like you're talking to yourself!! This is the first thread I check when I get my lunch break at work  I just have nothing useful to say because I have 0 experience with pregnant horses!
Keep the posts coming!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Shiavo said:


> Hehe, don't feel like you're talking to yourself!! This is the first thread I check when I get my lunch break at work  I just have nothing useful to say because I have 0 experience with pregnant horses!
> Keep the posts coming!!


 
Ohh. Now I feel special. Haha. Lena sure does have an audiance waiting for her to give us the pretty baby.

Got a belly picture! Think everyone will like it.








Trying to upload a video to youtube of it kicking. God, it just started doing this. Poor Lena.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmZf_6Pptnc&feature=youtu.be

Got it! Towards the end you'll see it.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Watching Lena on the TV. Constantly switching back feet. Seen her lift one hind foot in a very annoyed manner toward her stomach and keep it up for a few moments. She is every few minutes walking in a circle around her stall. Not sure if it is because Ladybug is off in the pasture or not. Though she didn't do this last night.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Poor Lena is probably trying to kick that baby back! Hope all is well with your girly! Tell her if she wants to kick something.... kick that baby making gear into overdrive so we finally see that pretty little foal


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'd want to kick it back too. Darn thing is being a pain in its momma's rear and it ain't even born yet! Only gonna get worse, hate to tell Lena that. I know Ladybug's colt was a little ******. Felt him kick only one time. Though when he was out, he created mass destruction.

Really hoping for a filly! Think my guessing is... Filly, brown and white overo. My date guess, probably way off. Just want it here sooner then it probably will be... December 27th.

Think I'm going to commence the guessing. Remember, we have no clue when she was bred. All we know is that in August she was past 120 days and no longer then 300 days. So now she is at least 210ish days to anywhere above on that note.


----------



## Shiavo

My guess!!!

Gender: Filly
Date: Dec 23rd
Colour: Solid chestnut with socks and stockings!


----------



## NdAppy

Just sounds like she is starting to get uncomfortable. I would necessarily take that impending birth if there are no other major signs (such as udder, etc). Definitely keep an eye on her, but try not to stress to much. Carrying a baby is uncomfortable, and carrying one that size? lol I can only imagine.


----------



## MangoRoX87

My guess!
Filly, December 31st, looud chestnut!


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> Just sounds like she is starting to get uncomfortable. I would necessarily take that impending birth if there are no other major signs (such as udder, etc). Definitely keep an eye on her, but try not to stress to much. Carrying a baby is uncomfortable, and carrying one that size? lol I can only imagine.


I'm keeping an eye on her. Her udder is just now starting up. So I really don't give her more then a month. Though she could surprise us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

*snickers* Forget about Ace? :rofl:


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> *snickers* Forget about Ace? :rofl:


****. No! Exactly the reason I said you never know. Haha. Hoping she gives us the foal before I'm 110.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Long day. Just got home, parents had already fed the horses. I had to muck out Lena's stall, put down fresh bedding, then I checked her over as usual. Sides not nearly as bulged out. Flanks filled, though that happened a few days ago. Her udder definetly seems a little bigger then before. Baby kicked, as usual. Though Lena her self was in obvious discomfort. I got her in the stall, finished mucking, then sat down. At first she nibbled on her hay, then attempted to eat my food. Then she just turned her butt at me, propped up one leg and began to kinda groan. She'd do this a time or two, then switch legs and start groaning again. That baby is really doing a number on her today.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Too bad that finding out about her previous birth experience/s would involve talking to whoever starved her. If not for those circumstances, it would've been nice to know what she did with previous labor/s if they had watched her closely. 

Do you know how many foals she has had? I remember reading that the foal nursing on her may or may not have been her's, and the older filly was hers, but are there others that may have registered? Thought I would ask 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> Too bad that finding out about her previous birth experience/s would involve talking to whoever starved her. If not for those circumstances, it would've been nice to know what she did with previous labor/s if they had watched her closely.
> 
> Do you know how many foals she has had? I remember reading that the foal nursing on her may or may not have been her's, and the older filly was hers, but are there others that may have registered? Thought I would ask
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish that was as easy as it sounds. Though I highly doubt the guy watched her. Her one foal, well infact all the foals on the property can't be registered because the guy has no clue as to when they were born. Not even a month. I know for a fact shes had one foal, not sure about any others. Might be able to ask APHA.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Someone want to describe what a contraction in a horse looks like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Update?


----------



## lilkitty90

Ladybug i took videos of sparta's the mom the last couple of days before he was born. like you i didn't know when she was due either. we were expecting in december. and on march 9th out popped my boy. on the morning of march 9th, i got these videos. which i assumed were breathing or kicking, but that evening around 9pm he was born so i can only assume they were contractions. and these are the videos. i also have the birthing videos. but the sound was stripped. so i can post them if you wish. however there is no sound. lol 
this is me walking her on the morning of her birth. i also have pictures of what her udders looked like that morning as well.




these were the morning of the birth








 
these were the night before. and this shows a bit of what her vulva looked like




this is her stomache on the 8th.. notice the difference in the contractions and her normal breathing and foal moving?








 
looking forward to a baby soon! but don't get your hopes up to soon. i was missing nights of sleep from doing nightly checks at 6 pm 8pm 12am 3am and then 6am. all the way from december until the birth on march 9th. at least you have a cam though!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I've already lost three or four nights of sleep. Though I'm on Christmas break now, so at least it won't hurt me too much. I've gotten use to sleeping in the excersize room, where the cams are set up to be watched. So at night I have been watching her until about 1-2 and then go to sleep, unless she is doing something, like laying down.

I asked about the contractions, 'cause yesterday I was outside mucking her stall. Mind you, I use my lawnmower, hooked up to a trailer to back it up to the stall and throw the dirty bedding in. She decided, even though the lawnmower was running, she wanted to lay down outside. I even ran the lawnmower around her, and back to where I put it and she stayed down. So after I put it up I walked over to her, and she kept laying down. I decided to hang out with her, and sat down about five feet from her. The other mare was in the small pasture, so Lena was pretty calm. After a few minutes, she kept putting her head down, lifting it up, rolling fully onto her side, stretching out, nosing her hay away. It was just strange, but interesting to watch. Then, the side of her stomach, up by her flanks started moving rapidly. Definitely didn't look like a baby kicking. Then she started breathing heavily, got up and walked off to the other side of the pasture.


----------



## Shiavo

I'm not sure what the time is in America but I think it's still the 22nd! C'mon Lena!! Give us a foal! Todays the day I picked!!  Hehehe.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Shiavo said:


> I'm not sure what the time is in America but I think it's still the 22nd! C'mon Lena!! Give us a foal! Todays the day I picked!!  Hehehe.


 
You'd be right. It is the 22nd. I'd really love a foal during Christmas break. Give me the ability to bond with the little ******.

A few weeks ago, my other mare went off her food. My mom jokingly made the comment she was having sympathy pains for Lena. Well, funny thing is, yesterday I was checking her over and BOOM she had a udder. I was like.. "Ladybug, your're not pregnant, give it a rest." Shes been going through a false pregnancy ever since I sold her foal two years ago. Though what is funny, lilkitty, is I braid Lena's tail just like that every night. Found it interesting. Was your mare skinny before? Or did she suddenly get to where you can see her ribs? I know I brought Lena back from being extremely skinny. A lot of fat on her now, but about a week ago I could see her ribs and feel them a little. Worried me but I read it is normal in mares when they are closer?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Also, here is a picture from yesterday.









Not much change from the last picture.


----------



## FlyGap

How fun, I've been reading this every day!

I was certain on my first foal's due date and she was only 6 days over. I knew she was coming within a couple days when Sky's udders started dripping. Of course it was a terribly rainy day, we didn't have a barn then and set up a popup awning in a corral with a round bale of hay. That day Sky ate like a champ, we went to check her EVERY 45mins. No groaning, some minimal contractions, no reaching, tail lifting, pacing, just normal fat pregger mare. On our last check it started POURING so we went in, at 7pm ate dinner, went back out at 7:45 and WHAMMO TA DA! There was a copper colored filly struggling to take her first steps at her side. Sky was munching hay and I rushed in and rubbed the foal, messed with her for hours, made sure she was nursing, and healthy! CAN'T BELIEVE SKY DID THAT TO ME! I think she got the timing down and spaced it accordingly...  
Her filly was the envy of the neighboring ranches, there were visitors over EVERY day. She became quite spoiled, smart, and loved people over her mother. We were best buds, I had just gotten pregger myself and was worried about doing her training, but with so much early interaction she was the easiest horse I've ever worked with!

Good luck! Excited to see the new baby!


----------



## lilkitty90

well she isn't my mare. just sparta's mom. i kept her until she foaled. and the person i went in half with took her after sparta was born. here is a photo back in december.

ignore the date on it.. for some reason the date is way off. lol


----------



## Ladybug2001

FlyGap said:


> How fun, I've been reading this every day!
> 
> I was certain on my first foal's due date and she was only 6 days over. I knew she was coming within a couple days when Sky's udders started dripping. Of course it was a terribly rainy day, we didn't have a barn then and set up a popup awning in a corral with a round bale of hay. That day Sky ate like a champ, we went to check her EVERY 45mins. No groaning, some minimal contractions, no reaching, tail lifting, pacing, just normal fat pregger mare. On our last check it started POURING so we went in, at 7pm ate dinner, went back out at 7:45 and WHAMMO TA DA! There was a copper colored filly struggling to take her first steps at her side. Sky was munching hay and I rushed in and rubbed the foal, messed with her for hours, made sure she was nursing, and healthy! CAN'T BELIEVE SKY DID THAT TO ME! I think she got the timing down and spaced it accordingly...
> Her filly was the envy of the neighboring ranches, there were visitors over EVERY day. She became quite spoiled, smart, and loved people over her mother. We were best buds, I had just gotten pregger myself and was worried about doing her training, but with so much early interaction she was the easiest horse I've ever worked with!
> 
> Good luck! Excited to see the new baby!


 
That sounds about right. Horses love to trick you. Once you give up a little hope of catching them in the act, the fool you the next day.

Three years ago, my other mare was in foal. On April 1st, April Fools day, I went in the house and woke up my parents saying, "Ladybug had her foal." Of course, they weren't to happy that I was just fooling with them. Though the next day, April 2nd, I walked out in the morning to a beautiful colt standing wobbly next to his momma. 

To say the least, I'm glad with this mare I have camras. Not only can I watch throughout the night. In the morning, I won't get a surprise.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Cant wait to get my cameras up!!!! Has she started to bag up at all?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Cant wait to get my cameras up!!!! Has she started to bag up at all?


Her teats have always been a little up there. Though id guess due to having foals weaned off her and being pregnant during the process. Her udder on the other hand is begginning to form. Its small but something to start on.

Camras are a blessing. They work wonders even if you have to sleep in another room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82

Good luck ladybug!!! Can't wait to see baby foal picture's... ;-)


----------



## Ladybug2001

Update for today. Udder is maybe a hint bigger. I can now draw liquid from her teats, before I couldn't if I squeezed all day long. It is a clear liquid, not sticky yet.

Stomach still huge.

Since I've owned this mare in April, she has made no attempt what so ever to kick or bite anyone or anything. (Other then the few bumps on the head I've recieved when she over shot how tall I was.) So today, when I was talking to a neighbor with her on the lead, I was surprised when she put her head down and started pawing the ground. She had free reign to nibble the grass around, which she had been doing before I seen him walking toward me to talk about my dad's property. In her pawing, she ended up hitting and stepping on my foot a few times. I don't know what her deal was. I don't know if she was impatient, or if the baby was bothering her. She went on to eat the grass when I put her in the paddock I had been leading her to, so I know she wasn't colicking.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I seen Lena pee 3 times within half an hour today... She didn't drink anything between? It wasn't like A LOT. The first was normal... second a little less, and third even more so?

Also her vulva seemed a lot more relaxed today. Inside it is more pinkish, with red dots spread around? Is that normal?


----------



## JohnW82

By the sound of that she might foal soon!

Come on lena give us a nice healthy foal!! ;-)

My one mare was doing that then the next 2 days she foaled!!


----------



## JohnW82

Does it look like this ????


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












If this is too much for the forum remove it..


----------



## Ladybug2001

I sure hope so. Its getting cold here and I hate not putting her blanket on. Maybe shell foal on Christmas.  Haha. Wrap a bow around it and that would be my present.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

The pink part yes, with the dots of dark red. The dots didn't appear until yesterday I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82

Oooooo YEAH !!!! maybe a foal in a couple of days.. ;-)


----------



## JohnW82

Hopefully on Xmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I might be over exaggerating it. Ill get a picture and see what y'all think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnW82

My gut feeling is it's going to be born on 12/25/2011 and a chestnut filly with high socks on all four!! ;-)

But then if its a reg foal it will be automatically 1 year old in Jan!!! Weird how they do that...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yeah. I forget. Why do they do that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

She peed... again. ****.

Didn't cooperate very well with the picture, kept moving away... which she normally lets me. D: 

Anyway, so here is a picture I managed to snap. Though one handed, I couldn't open it further, but might work.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Not sure if you can see the red dot or not, but I know they are there.

Not as pink as yours, a tint lighter. I don't know. Tell me what y'all think? All I know is back in April it was not pink. It was more whiteish/pink. Not this dark.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Now that I have something to compare to, and have a picture to look at. It isn't extremely pink. Definitely pink though. Her udder is developing now though... I'm not so sure I'mma get a Christmas foal. With that picture on here now, I might start taking a picture every other day, like I do with her belly. So when I get on here, I can compare it. I have a folder on my computer for pictures of her. I date them for when they are taken so I can look at them side by side.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Just wanted to share what I do at night for this mare.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I've noticed lenas baby moves mostly when she is eating. Not a lot when she eats bermuda hay, a little when she eats alfalfa hay, a lot when she eats grain.. now she is eating lush green grass and its going crazy. So. Does the nutritional value level of what a horse is eating cause more activity in the foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

i would say it has more to do with the time of day maybe? and getting into position. but those are definitely cool observations. i wonder if anyone else knows?


----------



## Ladybug2001

lilkitty90 said:


> i would say it has more to do with the time of day maybe? and getting into position. but those are definitely cool observations. i wonder if anyone else knows?


It is throughout the day? I've seen activity all day before. Early in the morning and late at night is when she gets grain. At night she gets alfalfa, and only on occasion ('cause it is winter) she gets green grass. Hay is normallly throughout mostly of the day, because they have free range.

I'm thinking no foal tonight.. even though just a minute ago she was irritably switching her tail and stomping her back foot. Though we'll see. My guess was the 27th, wonder if that will happen.. Is my thoughts right that a horse can have a foal from anywhere to 10 months to 12 months and it still be healthy?

My vet is going by she was bred in April.. some how? Even though I bought her April 2nd. She had an ultrasound done on April 16th, which it didn't show up.. I highly doubt she was bred anywhere in the month of April. Thoug going with my vets guess that she was bred in April, that would make her "8 months".. Then, the vet said that with her being so malnourished she could have been anywhere to a month pregnant and she couldn't see the foal. Going on that, which I believe it is, she'd be 9 months pregnant.

Question is, could the vet have missed a 2 month fetus? 3 months? I doubt this vet, mostly because she missed the foal twice.. 

Also, about the foal kicking? I know, when I first started noticing it kick, it was closer to the udders. I've noticed it slowly progressing back to about the middle of her under stomach, and occasionally up on her lower flanks. In y'alls opinion, at what month in the pregnancy and where at during that time could you see the foal kicking? I know really close to foaling you can see it move in the croup.


----------



## BellaMFT

Did you wake up to a new foal as your Christmas present? Hope Lena is doing well. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nope. She isn't that nice to me. But ill give her her present anyway.. haha. Hope everyone has a merry Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Still no baby, probably won't be one tonight either. Though who knows, right?

No movement in the baby, neither this morning or tonight. Even when she was eating or after she took a big drink.

What y'all think about her tailhead?
















I have no experience in this department. so I would like other opinions on it. So if it isn't what you look for in the changing of the tailhead and croup muscles, when it does change, I'll know. As when I was 14 I didn't think of looking here for when my other mare foaled. Just looked for the most obvious sign, waxing.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

our mares really sink in the rear before giving birth. not sure what yours looked like before that but it looks like it is sinking


----------



## Ladybug2001

This was in July. Different side, but shouldn't matter.


----------



## NdAppy

In all honesty I don't see much difference between the two pictures and her tail head.


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> In all honesty I don't see much difference between the two pictures and her tail head.


I thought the same after I posted it. Maybe just a tad bit of a difference.
I don't think I'll ever fully know in that matter. When I first got her you could see her tailbone and head extremely well. She may just not have ever recovered? I'll look through my pictures and see what I got.


----------



## NdAppy

I wouldn't be surprised if it takes until after the foal is weaned and her really back into some sort of work before her tail head starts to get more covered.


----------



## Ladybug2001

My thoughts exactly... I'm thinking if she is broke, I might try and get her into jumping once she has lost some of the weight, and her pasterns hold her more sufficiently.

Do horses get stretchmarks as well? Just a curiousity question. xD


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Yes she appears to be starting to. When ours are close the hindquarters will almost look flat... no rounding. and it will be very soft


----------



## Ladybug2001

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Yes she appears to be starting to. When ours are close the hindquarters will almost look flat... no rounding. and it will be *very soft*


I've read that everywhere I look. Where at will it be soft?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

If she was bred in April like the vet suspects, you've got awhile to wait  

The tailhead softening, when they get close it gets very loose and if you tap around the tail head it will wiggle like jello. My maiden last year didn't near as much as my experienced broods but you should see some change.


----------



## Ladybug2001

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> If she was bred in April like the vet suspects, you've got awhile to wait
> 
> The tailhead softening, when they get close it gets very loose and if you tap around the tail head it will wiggle like jello. My maiden last year didn't near as much as my experienced broods but you should see some change.


 
Normally, I'd agree. The vet is guessing though. Due to her not being able to see/feel the foal. She is going with April, even though it is more likely it was in End of February/mid March, when she got pregnant. She is doing this so she is late instead of early on her Rhino shots. As far as anyone knows, she could go tonight, just because she was with a stallion from god knows when until April 2nd. 

Though we will see. When there is a foal on the ground, that will be when she has it.  Right?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ladybug2001 said:


> Though we will see. When there is a foal on the ground, that will be when she has it.  Right?


Yep!  I'm pretty sure I'd be crazy not knowing for sure. I've been through it countless times over the years but I still get a bit "crazy mom" when they get close.


----------



## Ladybug2001

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Yep!  I'm pretty sure I'd be crazy not knowing for sure. I've been through it countless times over the years but I still get a bit *"crazy mom"* when they get close.


You're telling me... You start watching for any subtle sign of when they will foal.. ****. I know the feeling, wish I didn't have to go through it. I wouldn't have to go through it if my vet was tall. T.T
Though here is my argument. Even if she was "bred" in April. She could go as early as February. Then we go back to the part, if she wasn't due until April, she wouldn't be in her last trimester... Which would be when she'd gain the most weight... Shes already huge as it is. I don't see her getting any bigger. Which makes me think she was bred in March, which is more likely. Meaning, she could go as early as January... So. I'll just stick with lack of sleep and obsessive watching untils he has it... Oh god, Lena, don't have it in April. xD


----------



## barrel95

Im breeding my mare feburary and im already obsessing!!lol it gunna seem like forever.


----------



## Ladybug2001

She's eating twigs? ****. Strange horse this one is. Hay galore and all she wants to eat is twigs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

ive got one who was bred in march that is pretty large.. but we arent expecting her for a while  you'll drive yourself crazy. best way is to wake up and find them out there lol. My one mare is as big as a freaking barn and she isnt due until may.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Dang. I wish I knew when she was bred. We'll see sooner or later, when there's a foal on the ground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lenas neck is extremely hot, a little moisture underneath. Granted Ladybug just got done chasing her around a little before I seperated the two. Though the other day they both got out and ran the whole neighbor hood for about 45 minutes with little rest, she wasn't hot then..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

ARE WE GOING ANYWHERE?

Geesh, picture from today. Not sure where we stand.

The 21st-








The 29th-








Doing this so I can see them side by side, and, so can you.


----------



## Snizard93

Hi there  I've been following this thread ever since you started it and can I just say, I am mega excited for you! I can't wait until the foaling! I hope she brings you a healthy little foal. I will definately be following until the end!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Snizard93 said:


> Hi there  I've been following this thread ever since you started it and can I just say, I am mega excited for you! I can't wait until the foaling! I hope she brings you a healthy little foal. I will definately be following until the end!


Thank you! It means a lot to me to hear I have a few people watching over my every move. 

Really, that is all I want in this. A happy healthy foal... perferably a filly.


----------



## Snizard93

Ladybug2001 said:


> Thank you! It means a lot to me to hear I have a few people watching over my every move.
> 
> Really, that is all I want in this. A happy healthy foal... perferably a filly.


I think you have more than a few :wink: nothing like a foal on the way to get us all excited!!


----------



## cmarie

What does her bag look like, are there still dimples around the teats, are they hard and warm? My mares usually don't wax but they shine kinda looks like they have been oiled, the day they foal.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> What does her bag look like, are there still dimples around the teats, are they hard and warm? My mares usually don't wax but they shine kinda looks like they have been oiled, the day they foal.


I don't know how her udder is gonna look when close to foaling... She has had pretty big teats throughout the whole time I've had her. Though I've noticed her udder is becoming bigger then it was. Use to have nothing right against her stomach, like they say you see first. She now has a little bit of a bag there. Though her teats look no different.


----------



## cmarie

She probably has a ways to go then, her tail head looks like it's softening, but to me her belly hasn't dropped yet, when you look at her from the back does her belly still look lopsided or flat.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> She probably has a ways to go then, her tail head looks like it's softening, but to me her belly hasn't dropped yet, when you look at her from the back does her belly still look lopsided or flat.


 
Lopsided. Though I know her belly is a little dropped. Not fully, I know that. But it definitely is something.


----------



## cmarie

I know what your going through I have a maiden mare that was 343 days on the 23rd. She is shaping up, has a jello butt, bagged up finally the other day has been at about 3/4 for 2 weeks, fluid is opaque and tacky but still really thin, her vulva is getting red, she's so uncomfortable today swishing her tail and stomping feet, and so gassy. A storm is coming in tomorrow so that's when she'll pop, not when the weather is nice and unseasonable warm, she'll wait for the 70 mile an hour winds to come in.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> I know what your going through I have a maiden mare that was 343 days on the 23rd. She is shaping up, has a jello butt, bagged up finally the other day has been at about 3/4 for 2 weeks, fluid is opaque and tacky but still really thin, her vulva is getting red, she's so uncomfortable today swishing her tail and stomping feet, and so gassy. A storm is coming in tomorrow so that's when she'll pop, not when the weather is nice and unseasonable warm, she'll wait for the 70 mile an hour winds to come in.


I don't think this mare is maiden, or at least not that we know of. She had to foals nursing off her when we got her, one more then likely hers, the other she took in as her own.

She was weaned from those foals a few months before we got her, and we got her in April. Never went anywhere after that with her udder.

Though I think I asked this a while back, but where do you feel for the jell-o feeling? Also her vulva looked a little puffy today, also the skin around it did as well. Still the same color as it was the picture I posted a little while back.

She has also been swishing her tail a lot. The weather has been pretty warm lately... comparing to the below freezing tempertures we were having.. now it is up in the 60's.


----------



## cmarie

I don't know if you have seen this website but it may give you something to compare to.

Foaling


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> I don't know if you have seen this website but it may give you something to compare to.
> 
> Foaling


 
Yeah, unfortunatly I've seen it.

April 5th-








December 18th-









Only reason I say her stomach has "dropped" a little. Not 'v' shaped yet, but I'd say 'u'.


----------



## cmarie

The jello butt is around the tail head and the hips, some mares will dish in on the rump near the tail, it gets hollow there. One of my mares also gets really tight shiny flanks the day she foals. Some mares have a noticeable gap between the back legs and belly when they drop, when before it was more fluid looking. Every mare and every pregnancy if different. I know that doesn't help much. The foal will determine when it's ready to be born.


----------



## cmarie

I've never really seen a v shape in any of my mares egged shaped yes where the round part is low near the chest the pointed part is up near the back. Not all of mine get flat sides either they stay lopsided until they foal.
In the picture see where she is dished in by the tail, that's were the jello butt is. My mare is jello down the rump to the legs too.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> I've never really seen a v shape in any of my mares egged shaped yes where the round part is low near the chest the pointed part is up near the back. Not all of mine get flat sides either they stay lopsided until they foal.
> In the picture see where she is dished in by the tail, that's were the jello butt is. My mare is jello down the rump to the legs too.


Well with that case, she is soft. Not completely jello. You can tap it, it wiggles maybe once then ceases.


----------



## cmarie

The jello butt is kinda like mushy not necessarily wiggly like a breast as compared to a flexed bicep, if that helps.


----------



## lilkitty90

lady bug, does her udder have a crease down the middle between her teats?


----------



## Ladybug2001

lilkitty90 said:


> lady bug, does her udder have a crease down the middle between her teats?


 
Yes she does.

Anyone know that their post can't be shorter then 6 characters? ****..


----------



## lilkitty90

haha weird. lol usually their bags are full once that crease completely fills out. and you'll find little waxy tips on the tips of her nipples, usually when you find the wax it will be sometime in the next 48 hours


----------



## Ladybug2001

lilkitty90 said:


> haha weird. lol usually their bags are full once that crease completely fills out. and you'll find little waxy tips on the tips of her nipples, usually when you find the wax it will be sometime in the next 48 hours


Well, describe a crease? Is it like a deep line down the middle? A gap? Or what. We might be not thinking of the same thing.


----------



## lilkitty90

random google photos. not my own
see the crease between the teats?









this hrose is at 329 days of her pregnancy and notice how there is barely a crease at all?









this is what wax on the nipples look like. usually when you get this wax its in the next 48 hours








now this is all generally speaking about the wax and full udders. all horses are different, and you really just have to be prepared and know your horse.
here is a not so full udder, with wax. and the horse foaled 13 hours after this photo was taken


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yeah, she still has a crease then. Now that I see what you are talking about. One of my friends down the road was out riding while I had Lena out letting her nibble the green grass. She was like "Wow, she looks huge. About ready to pop." 

Here is a little fun. Picture of Lena's stomach in the shadow, just makes her look even bigger.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

:shock: Oh My! 
Can you get anything out of her teets yet? You said they were getting big.


----------



## FlyGap

Show me her teats!!! Lol!!
Really those are great ref picts, crazy how each horse is different! Mine both looked like #3, #4 surprised me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> :shock: Oh My!
> Can you get anything out of her teets yet? You said they were getting big.


I can in one, but it is very difficult.. Think there is a plug in them that is keeping it out. Though when I do, it is clear still.



FlyGap said:


> Show me her teats!!! Lol!!
> Really those are great ref picts, crazy how each horse is different! Mine both looked like #3, #4 surprised me...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is a strange thing to say, ****. I know my maiden mare three years ago, her udders always looked like one.... though she waxed up like nothing.

I'll get pictures of her udder and teats tomorrow. Udder hasn't went anywhere since I've noticed it get a little bigger.

Not sure if anyone remembers one of my threads, about a mass on one of her udders... It was marble sized one day, the next it was about a baseball. Before I could get the vet out it was gone, just like that. After that, that udder has been a bit smaller then the other.


----------



## MangoRoX87

If your not too far from my place, I am totally going to come steal this baby. Whenever it gets here... Lol jk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

I want to take a moment... and knock myself around a bit. I was just going through all my horse pictures, finding a lot of my first foal...

I think I'm going to share them with you... show what I messed up the first time. I vow... not to do it to this foal. God.. this little colt would have been something if I would have done better.

The first four, he is first born to two days old... The last, he was four months old. I sold him at a year, because I felt like I couldn't handle him. Though now with 3 months of training under me with weanlings... I have it now.


----------



## Ladybug2001

MangoRoX87 said:


> If your not too far from my place, I am totally going to come steal this baby. Whenever it gets here... Lol jk
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Oh no! I'm like... 30 minutes from Oklahoma City.. Gotta lock down the place before you get me. Haha.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I have a few different things for everyone today.

First, Lena was being very uncomfortable. I was walking out to the barn to actually attempt to retrain my other mare to get into the trailer. (After going to the vet she refuses now.) I seen Lena laying down, so I decided not to disturb her. I went out and sat down beside her, just spend time with her. Got two different videos.





 




 
Second, new pictures. I'll give you all that you wish for, her teats. xD

Of her stomach-









It was strange. When she got up after laying down, her stomach just looked a bit odd to me. More pointish, rather then round like she was earlier.

Udder and teats.-








The one that is smaller, is the one that had the mass on it. They have been pretty much just like this since I got her. Except, the one was just the same.








As for her udder, right by her stomach. It wasn't there before. That is new. Though it hasn't went anywhere since a few days ago.

Not sure, but in this video, (If it is the same angle.) You can tell that udder wasn't exactly there before. The video was taken the 18th.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Her belly does look a little different but her bag definately has a ways to go I think! Ps. Lena is sooo pretty! She has the cutest head, and the kindest expression!  loved the vids


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know. That's why I'm like back and forth on when she is going to foal. It'll be interesting to see if I can predict it like I did on my other mares foal... Thank you for the compliments. I'm sure Lena would've loved to hear that. It was really windy today too. Probably noticed that in the videos... she also some how got mud on her. I groom her every night though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug, she hasn't even really started bagging up, she still has a while to go, buy looking at her udders, and the fact that she has had a foal in the past.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know she hasn't begun to fully bag up. The small little bag there is is the only thing that has changed with her udder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

My maiden mare is at 350 days today if my information is correct, as of a few minutes ago her bag is about 90% full, and has nice white milk today. I'm not sure if it's because of the cold or what that she's not fuller. I've never foaled out this early in the year before so I'm not sure if the temperature has anything to do with it or not. I have read that they will go longer during this time of year.


----------



## Ladybug2001

See, I'm just not sure what her udder is going to do. After having two foals nursing off her, with her being so skinny and lack of nutrients, it might not bag up? I have 0 experience with a mare foaling after being so malnourished. The only foaling experience I have is with my maiden mare three years ago, she didn't keep us guessing. She bagged up, waxed up, milked up,.. foaled. 

Maybe I should randomly come on and say she had her foal. That is what happened with my other mare. On April 1st I went inside after feeding her in the morning, told my mom she had her foal, as she started to get out of bed, I said "April Fools!". Laughed all day about it. Next morning, foal on the ground, no joking this time. When I told my mom, she didn't want to believe me. Though sure enough. Heh. Might work on Lena this time. Though... back then I didn't have a camra set up.

Is it possible, for the wear and tear her udder and teats had that it might not be "text-book" as she closes in on foaling? I'm just thinking of the different possibilities. I want to be ready for a foal, I just don't know what she is going to give us to go on. I think "THINK" her vulva looked a tinge redder today.


----------



## cmarie

I had a mare that was the community milk bank for 4 foals they all nursed off her and she let them, she had no ill effects and bagged up normal on her next foal. Lena was severally under weight, she's not now so I don't think it will effect her.


----------



## lilkitty90

i don't think that will affect her. i think she still has a good ways to go and she is just going to be one of those horses that get pretty big.

how long has she been seperated from the foals that were nursing off of her?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Uh. Almost a year. She was rescued in December and it was right after that they were weaned to help try and get her weight back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

cmarie said:


> My maiden mare is at 350 days today if my information is correct, as of a few minutes ago her bag is about 90% full, and has nice white milk today. I'm not sure if it's because of the cold or what that she's not fuller. I've never foaled out this early in the year before so I'm not sure if the temperature has anything to do with it or not. I have read that they will go longer during this time of year.


Mine finally popped this morning around 6 am at day 351. A little tri colored colt. Both are healthy


----------



## FlyGap

A new years baby!!! Congrats!!!! He's a beaut!

Ladybug, you've done a tremendous job getting her healthy! I'm sure in her great shape she'll bag up. Nature and your hard work and good care will take care of her and the baby!! Looks like she's got a way to go! Hang in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Subbing, come one Lena. Baby please!


----------



## Ladybug2001

For the second time... I will try to type a message... without something deleting it.. First time, I backspaced right out of the page... Second time, I have no clue what I did.. but here we go...again.

Sorry I haven't replied in a few days. I've been watching though. I see more people are saying we are having a filly.. lets hope it goes that direction. I posted on another thread, that Jasper, the foal we had a few years ago, only kicked a little. Thinking maybe the colts are more chaotic and wreck havoc on their mother only outside... and fillies the opposite and attack from the womb only to act innocent when out. Seem how this little one is 'causing a lot of discomfort for poor Lena.

A few things have been going on with me, reason why I haven't been on.

First, our farrier was out. Over the last few years, we have went through a lot of farriers. Either they retired, or they just didn't seem to good at their job. We had one for a very long time, but he retired. Since then, we tried many different ones. Finally, we found this one via our vet. She seems to love her job and she is very good at it. She is a blackbelt in karate, so she can handle a stubborn horse.. I witnessed it with a friend of mines little pony.

Second, there is a little kitten that found its way to my barn. Little thing, maybe only weighs about 2 pounds at best. First time I seen her, I thought she was one of my cats until I took a second look, noticed more color and a lot smaller. She ran right up to me, purring and all, rubbing me and wanting me to pet her. I figured she was someones housecat, told her to go home, and gave no attention to her. Over the past few weeks, she was showing up occasionally, mostly when I started the lawnmower. Now, she won't leave the barn. I have two cats of my own, they run inside and outside, know better to leave our yard except a little bit of my neighbors. They are very big, stocky cats. Weighing 12 and 14 pounds. The biggest one, seen this little kitten the other day. First, she wasn't to upset about it. 'Til the little kitten hissed at her, then she took off after her and chased her up a tree, not letting her down for a good while. Well, the other day that cat was ontop of my feed barrels, I opened one to get grain and she was all curious about what was inside it. I scooped out a little handful, put it on the board and she started scarfing it down. Felt sorry for her, told my mom I was gonna get her a home. She decided that I can feed her out in the barn until I rack up enough money to spay her.

Well, now onto some pictures.

First, we have Lena on the camra system I have up. I love these things.








Second, a few pictures of her today.





























Third, Lena right before I came in for the night.








Forth and final, a picture of her side I took a few days ago.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

ok so i know this kinda random lol, but... i just noticed you started this thread on my birthday!!! haha anyway.... Lena is looking very pregnant today!!! and i have more votes for filly too so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> ok so i know this kinda random lol, but... i just noticed you started this thread on my birthday!!! haha anyway.... Lena is looking very pregnant today!!! and i have more votes for filly too so fingers crossed!!!


That is funny. xD

So earlier in another thread, I decided "Screw it, instead of just telling people I have no clue when she is bred.. I'm going to use the date I picked out back in April to use."

Well, it came up. That if I use March 14th, which I kid you not I've had the date picked out at the guessing day, that she would be 294 days pregnant, and due February 16th... Day before my birthday. ****.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

That is Awesome! What a Perfect birthday present!!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

UltraFlex® Foal Saver® in Foal Blankets at Schneider Saddlery

I have been hearing really goods things about these. I guess they are for right after they are born and they fit like a glove... not really a turnout though which is a bummer.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> UltraFlex® Foal Saver® in Foal Blankets at Schneider Saddlery
> 
> I have been hearing really goods things about these. I guess they are for right after they are born and they fit like a glove... not really a turnout though which is a bummer.


Kensington Foal Turnout Blanket - Horse.com

See, I need more of a turn out blanket. As, I will have a heater in the stall so the foal will be able to go in and out of the heat as it wishes. During the day Lena and the little one will be let out.

Question, anyone have any information on foal stealing? I'm kind of afraid that Ladybug is going to harrass Lena's foal into possibly stealing it away. Lena is to docile and submissive to do anything about it. Even though she is hands taller then Ladybug, she cowers away anytime Lady even steps close to her. Ladybug has been going off an on with a false pregnancy for two years now. I know I'm not letting her near the foal until it is about a month old, but I'm not getting any farther then that.. Any suggestions? I have a small paddock and then an open pasture.. Plan on putting Lady out in the large pasture during the day, and Lena and the foal in the small paddock. Though.. I am hoping that after a month and interaction through the fence, I'll be able to tell what all the reactions are. So any information on this would be helpful.


----------



## SunnyDraco

after a month, you shouldn't have too many problems of the baby being stolen. By then, the foal will know who mom is and where to find milk. Though the foal may hang out with the other mare, they are more of a playmate/babysitter at this point and mom gets a break. I would watch the first interactions of the mares to make sure all is well and there is no threat. Some baby hungry mares may "steal" a baby to have at their side, but allow the baby to return to mom for feedings. When we had a "theft" it occurred when the young first time mother was put back in with the herd after a week or so of being in a stall. It was also mare's own mother that "stole" her colt, but she always let him return to mom to nurse. He grew up happy, healthy, and unscathed from the experience. 

But having that month apart should make a big difference since the other mare will be able to see the baby but not take it herself.


----------



## FlyGap

I had a gelding that stole a 1 month old filly! He would run off the mare and I had to separate them again. Eventually they got it all worked out but the filly was never at the mare's side, always with her "daddy".


----------



## Ladybug2001

I've never really worried about a foal being stolen. Mostly because Ladybug is the dominant one. When she has her colt I has two geldings and another mare. I seperated her for a month, but I just let her and the colt go. None of the other horses dared to mess with him. He even jumped on the geldings and bit them and they just took it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

Ooooh the tension!! :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, I was gonna have a new vulva picture to compare... but my phone being pretty dead when I took it, only took half a picture, so it is useless and I only realized it when I came inside. It seemed to me she was a little redder. Though her udder hasn't went anywhere. Last night, the baby was jumping around in there and I was only in for about 10 minutes. Tonight, I was out for maybe an hour and didn't move once. All about the same time, during feeding, so I don't know what its problem was. We have a big storm system coming in next week, rain for about three days and then some cold cold weather.

Just wanted to share a few pictures. These are three out of the four foals I trained at votech. All had never been handled until they came to the center. Though all left very well trained. Halter broke, lead broke, trailer broke, sacked out, use to water, trot on comand, round pen trained. For some reason I don't have a picture of my second foal.


----------



## natisha

You do know this is a very unsafe baby fence.


----------



## Ladybug2001

natisha said:


> You do know this is a very unsafe baby fence.


 Yeah I do, try telling that to my dad. :/


----------



## natisha

^ If I knew your Dad I would. It's a shame when the kids know more than the parents but the parents won't listen.
Maybe your vet could talk some sense into him?


----------



## Ladybug2001

natisha said:


> ^ If I knew your Dad I would. It's a shame when the kids know more than the parents but the parents won't listen.
> Maybe your vet could talk some sense into him?


You would think that when Lena went through the same fence and got pretty badly cut up... that would have told him. They also didn't believe that I thought Ladybug made her go through it. I constantly see Lady chasing Lena around aggressively, so I make a point to keep them not in a small area like our small paddock so she doesn't go through it again. I have some pictures of when Lena went through it, it was pretty bad. They wouldn't let me call the vet then either, because her pastern was swollen, though thankfully vo-tech helped me know how to wrap a wound like that, and it went down the next day. I just keep Lena out of that area. I'm hoping once I get a job(if ever... would love a job on a ranch for anyone that lives in Oklahoma..) that when I move out I will be able to take them with me and board them near the college I will be going to.


----------



## natisha

Can you tell him that the baby will come out even worse if & when it tangles with that fence? It won't even have to be chased through, it can roll or lay under it, get a leg caught, all kinds of bad things. Babies don't know about fences.
Do you have any friends that could house your mare & foal her out safely?
I'm sorry you're in that situation.


----------



## Ladybug2001

natisha said:


> Can you tell him that the baby will come out even worse if & when it tangles with that fence? It won't even have to be chased through, it can roll or lay under it, get a leg caught, all kinds of bad things. Babies don't know about fences.
> Do you have any friends that could house your mare & foal her out safely?
> I'm sorry you're in that situation.


Even if I did, I doubt they would let me. I unfortunatly know what a fence can do to a foal. A few years before I started votech they had two foals trying to play over a fence in two seperate paddocks, one ended up going down on the fence and the post went straight through it, killing it. I'm hoping to get them down to our other property not long after the foal is born, much safer fence for a foal to be around. They just have to be here because of the weather and this barn is closer to our house. Just hoping it will be okay.. I know it is a bad situation for me to put the foal around, but if I had the ability to override my parents, things would be a lot different around here.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Lol ya haha i was just going to say that! oops! Ya by the looks of it Lena and Jokers previous owner that Carlton Mitchell guy is still their owner on official APHA record. You knew Lena hadnt been transferred, but I guess Joker wasnt either! The aggravating thing is APHA doesn't get involved in situations like this usually they consider it a civil dispute and encourage you to take it to court. They cant call him up and make him send them you know? Jokers new owners whoever they may be might be in the same situation you are.... cant get his papers from the Mitchell guy. Does that name sound familiar? Carlton Mitchell?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Lol ya haha i was just going to say that! oops! Ya by the looks of it Lena and Jokers previous owner that Carlton Mitchell guy is still their owner on official APHA record. You knew Lena hadnt been transferred, but I guess Joker wasnt either! The aggravating thing is APHA doesn't get involved in situations like this usually they consider it a civil dispute and encourage you to take it to court. They cant call him up and make him send them you know? Jokers new owners whoever they may be might be in the same situation you are.... cant get his papers from the Mitchell guy. Does that name sound familiar? Carlton Mitchell?


Yeah, that is the guy they were repoed from. Supposively, according to the people that the bank put them on, he surrendered on the papers to the bank, who are supposed to have them. When I called, I think he couldn't find them at the moment as was going to mail then when he did. I don't think we ever got it. So I will make it a note to call him tomorrow. While you are running around on APHA I urge you to take a look at Lena's sire, he is beautiful, extremely stunning.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Lena as a BABY!!! So cute


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Lena as a BABY!!! So cute
> View attachment 83543


THAT IS ADORABLE. Oh my gosh. O: I'm in love with her as a foal.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Yeah, that is the guy they were repoed from. Supposively, according to the people that the bank put them on, he surrendered on the papers to the bank, who are supposed to have them. When I called, I think he couldn't find them at the moment as was going to mail then when he did. I don't think we ever got it. So I will make it a note to call him tomorrow. While you are running around on APHA I urge you to take a look at Lena's sire, he is beautiful, extremely stunning.


Bummer, They dont have a pic of him!!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Lena's Diamond Chex: I googled him lol He is gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Lena's Diamond Chex: I googled him lol He is gorgeous!


 
Exactly! He was proven as well. Not much on her dam that I've ever found.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Exactly! He was proven as well. Not much on her dam that I've ever found.


I didnt realize he was so proven! Did you know he is for sale :wink:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I didnt realize he was so proven! Did you know he is for sale :wink:


:shock: Nooo! After 2006 I can't find anything on him. Except on the last site I seen him on, which his stud fee was 750 and that is the end of my trail. Can't get over how cute she is as a foal though.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Oh My Goodness this is Lenas Full brother "Lenas Tuffy" I cant believe how much they look alike!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> :shock: Nooo! After 2006 I can't find anything on him. Except on the last site I seen him on, which his stud fee was 750 and that is the end of my trail. Can't get over how cute she is as a foal though.


I know!!!!that site you looked at is selling alot of their studs! I was on another site that referenced the site his stud fee was on and said how he was for sale! And I agree she is ADORABLE!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Oh My Goodness this is Lenas Full brother "Lenas Tuffy" I cant believe how much they look alike!


HOLY! Almost like twins! Same mark on their neck.. same side. Only thing different is the length of their leg markings!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha too cool! Oh the power of the internet lol!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Haha too cool! Oh the power of the internet lol!


Where would be without it? Haha. Gosh, this is awesome. Lena is all to cute as a foal. To bad she was with that idiot for 11 years of her life. Obviously he didn't neglect her all those years, or I would have this amazing mare as my own.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Awwww  So glad you guys found each other!!!! The only thing i found on Straight From Sickum is a few of her foals... and your Sickum Doc O'Lena facebook page popped up!!!! You need to make a video timeline with all those pictures that would be AWESOME!


----------



## Ladybug2001

This little one is Lena's half sister, also proven.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Whats her name? thats a neat facial marking!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Awwww  So glad you guys found each other!!!! The only thing i found on Straight From Sickum is a few of her foals... and your Sickum Doc O'Lena facebook page popped up!!!! You need to make a video timeline with all those pictures that would be AWESOME!


Believe it or not, I found her on an ad on craigslist. I drove an hour and half down south to meet her with my parents, loved her at first sight. Parents decided they would buy her and paid for her in advance. We drove all the way back home and got the trailer, then another hour and a half drive back down to pick her up. Took about half an to get her in the trailer. While we were there, other horses were going to. Infact, the lady who was rehoming them saw me and was like, "Don't worry, they aren't here for that mare you want". So, while we were getting her in the trailer, another woman came over to give us a hand. We all more or less just had to shove her into the trailer. After we got her in and locked the doors, the other lady that had helped us walked over and was like, "I was hoping y'all would give up on her so I could add her to my broodmare herd". I'm kinda happy we didn't give up, 'cause she needs a better life then just being pregnant all the time. It already does a number on her. Her pasterns can hardly hold the weight, which is why she lays down an extreme amout plus the discomfort of the fetus its self. When she was first rescued she had extremely bad diarrhea. By the time I got her, it was still bad but not as bad as it was as I heard. I got it gone for a while, with some help from my vet and the right diet. Now I see it is starting to come back with a vengence... 

I've thought of making a video of all those pictures in a timeline, though I'm not sure how to put music on a video that I don't have.. if that makes sense. I don't have anything on my computer but what it came with, which is all weird music.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Whats her name? thats a neat facial marking!


Remy Straight, they share the same dam, Straight From Sickum.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Believe it or not, I found her on an ad on craigslist. I drove an hour and half down south to meet her with my parents, loved her at first sight. Parents decided they would buy her and paid for her in advance. We drove all the way back home and got the trailer, then another hour and a half drive back down to pick her up. Took about half an to get her in the trailer. While we were there, other horses were going to. Infact, the lady who was rehoming them saw me and was like, "Don't worry, they aren't here for that mare you want". So, while we were getting her in the trailer, another woman came over to give us a hand. We all more or less just had to shove her into the trailer. After we got her in and locked the doors, the other lady that had helped us walked over and was like, "I was hoping y'all would give up on her so I could add her to my broodmare herd". I'm kinda happy we didn't give up, 'cause she needs a better life then just being pregnant all the time. It already does a number on her. Her pasterns can hardly hold the weight, which is why she lays down an extreme amout plus the discomfort of the fetus its self. When she was first rescued she had extremely bad diarrhea. By the time I got her, it was still bad but not as bad as it was as I heard. I got it gone for a while, with some help from my vet and the right diet. Now I see it is starting to come back with a vengence...
> 
> I've thought of making a video of all those pictures in a timeline, though I'm not sure how to put music on a video that I don't have.. if that makes sense. I don't have anything on my computer but what it came with, which is all weird music.



That is so cool it seems like Lena is finally getting the forever home she deserves!!! And I agree their should definitely be more to a horses life than being pregnant all the time! Hopefully that diarrhea just stays away!!! Also if you have any songs you have in mind or think of PM me or post on my thread or something, I guarantee i probably have it, and i can email it to you! Oh and ya Remy Straight was one of the ones i found too, i only saw an adult pic though!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> That is so cool it seems like Lena is finally getting the forever home she deserves!!! And I agree their should definitely be more to a horses life than being pregnant all the time! Hopefully that diarrhea just stays away!!! Also if you have any songs you have in mind PM me or post on my thread or something, I guarantee i probably have it, and i can email it to you!


She has a forever home here and so does her foal! Colt or filly, I'm ready for it. 30 years is a long time to say that, but I don't see my parents ever making me sell them as long as I'm here. They would be the last thing they said had to go. We have so much more useless stuff laying around then a horse. 

I am hoping, "hoping", that the foal will be able to be shown in some manner. Cutting, reining, halter. Also hoping that Lena is rideable, I haven't found out yet. I will this summer though.


I'll take you up on that offer and think of a good song, though if you have one in mind that would fit what she has been through I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Depending on what kind of music you like I thought this song was really pretty! Im using it in mine but it could definately fit Lenas story too!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Depending on what kind of music you like I thought this song was really pretty! Im using it in mine but it could definately fit Lenas story too!
> Janelle - Amazing with lyrics - YouTube


Don't really want to use the same as you. For a minute I thought about Here I am, by Bryan Adams but it is extremely over used for horse videos.

Oh.. and for the pictures on Lena's page... I have a ton more on my own facebook. xD


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

You can use whatever you want i don't mind I'm not even using that one for sure its just a possibility! I know what you mean about Here I am but its still and awesome song! Bryan Adams has alot of goods songs from the Spirit soundtrack!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know, he has a lot of songs in Spirit. I love that movie, remember watching it for the first time at school when I was like in first grade and I started crying.. ****. I've always been a horse lover. xD


----------



## natisha

Please, at least cap the T-posts.
I can't believe your parents went through all that trouble to get you the horse then they willingly surround it & it's baby to a known danger. Don't they see how your joy & love can easily turn into the biggest heartbreak of your life? If they can afford training & showing surely a horse safe fence......:? I don't know if they are ignorant, cheap or just plain stupid but I wish you luck with your horses.


----------



## lilkitty90

Ladybug... how about I am by hilary Duff. its a really good song

the lyrics are in the description. i find it easier having them there than in the video lol


----------



## lilkitty90

there is also come clean. by hilary duff. she does good music for the kind of thing. lol 




 
"someone is watching over me"




 
"unwritten"




 
"the tide is high"


----------



## MangoRoX87

Hey quick question about the vo-tech thing! Which Votech do you go to?
My friend went to one where you trained horses...her name is Kaylee Bellack. Ring any bells?


----------



## Ladybug2001

MangoRoX87 said:


> Hey quick question about the vo-tech thing! Which Votech do you go to?
> My friend went to one where you trained horses...her name is Kaylee Bellack. Ring any bells?



Mid-America Technology Center. I'm only a first year, so if she use to go I probably don't know her. One of my instructors might if she went to the votech center in Wayne.

Today we teased some mares with our teasing stallion... I got the pleasure of dealing with the only mare that was not going to deal with the stallion anywhere near her. The other three were all coming into heat, one was fully in heat. Mine... no where close. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well... Lena's is starting to produce a little honeyish colored fluid now... Getting there. Use to be completely clear.

Tonight she seems a little different then usual. Laying down, up, down. Rolled over on her side, breathing heavily. No other signs that I seen earlier that I seen though.. She is a confusing mare.


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> Well... Lena's is starting to produce a little honeyish colored fluid now... Getting there. Use to be completely clear.
> 
> Tonight she seems a little different then usual. Laying down, up, down. Rolled over on her side, breathing heavily. No other signs that I seen earlier that I seen though.. She is a confusing mare.


If you don't have a problem with tasting the milk you can get a few drops on your clean fingers and taste it usually it will go from salty, to bland, to sweet, when it's sweet, sticky and looks like 2% milk with little globs of white stuff in it, she should foal with in 24 hours. It can go between salty and bland several times, before it goes sweet. That's how I tell.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> If you don't have a problem with tasting the milk you can get a few drops on your clean fingers and taste it usually it will go from salty, to bland, to sweet, when it's sweet, sticky and looks like 2% milk with little globs of white stuff in it, she should foal with in 24 hours. It can go between salty and bland several times, before it goes sweet. That's how I tell.


Very inexpensive way to tell... I might start doing that. Ill let y'all know tomorrow what it taste like exactly. I've just now gotten to the point I can get any fluid out. Before I could try and milk her for a period of time and nothing was gonna come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

I didn't try with my mare until right before Christmas and it was salty for 3 days then went bland for 2 on New Years Eve in the morning it was white but salty, in the evening it was sweet and she foal the next morning. I check twice a day morning and night, just a couple of drops, it can change quickly. It doesn't taste bad either.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well I'm obsessing a little. Did taste her milk, had a bland taste, not salty or sweet. A little more tinted to the honey color. Have a vulvs picture to compare to, can't post it until I get home though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> Well I'm obsessing a little. Did taste her milk, had a bland taste, not salty or sweet. A little more tinted to the honey color. Have a vulvs picture to compare to, can't post it until I get home though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My mare didn't get the scarlet red color but she got reddish pink but it was still pink not red the night before.


----------



## Ladybug2001

WARNING... Vulva pictures ahead.

Though first! Mom is saying were having a mid-January foal. Not sure if I agree yet, but she doubt she will go later then February. Does anyone else thinks she will hold off until March? My vet is going with March due to her not wanting to give her rhino vaccinations late... Anyone have any guesses yet on when she is gonna go? 


Now, onto what everyone is kind of dreading. Alright, y'all are gonna have to ignore her very dirty behind... She doesn't have the best vulva conformation and with her diarrhea coming back, it is making a mess of things. I'm going to clean tomorrow, wish the diarrhea wouldn't have came back though... 

Alright, this picture is from when I first took it December 23rd..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This one from today, January 6th.









Also, I've realized I haven't ever taken one of the length, so I'm going to go ahead and post that as well. She seemed a little more relaxed today. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Main reason I torture y'all with these pictures is because even though on my computer, I can look at them one at a time. On here, they are constantly right next to each other. I just posted and looked, now I'm editing. Not much different, maybe a tinge darker. Though again, I"m sorry for the dirtiness. Any ideas on what to use to clean that? Just water or what? Also, does anyone see the little reddish thing on the left side, kind of looks like a pimple..? What is that?

A little more information. Today I noticed she had bit at her stomach in three different places, was again holding her tail up and to the side a little without doing anything but that. Seen her doing it again just a few minutes ago on the camras. Just waiting for the milk...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug, Excalibur works amazing for dirty mare mess! When Spice used to come in heat *sigh* its been so long lol she would urinate/squirt and diarrhea so much it would scald her cheeks and hocks/legs, if i didn't get it off right away. Excalibur is a gel kind of dirt solvent you use to sheath clean, but i use it on my mares when they come in heat. you just wet her behind slap some of the gel on let it sit for a few minutes and either hose it off or wipe it off if its too cold. I also use wipey dipes the aloe kind in between the washings and that seems to help!
Also, I have noticed Spice has been holding her tail up too. Like completely straight up/vertical and then flopping it over to the side. Is that what Lena's doing to? I was kinda worried when i first saw it, but i don't know.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ladybug, Excalibur works amazing for dirty mare mess! When Spice used to come in heat *sigh* its been so long lol she would urinate/squirt and diarrhea so much it would scald her cheeks and hocks/legs, if i didn't get it off right away. Excalibur is a gel kind of dirt solvent you use to sheath clean, but i use it on my mares when they come in heat. you just wet her behind slap some of the gel on let it sit for a few minutes and either hose it off or wipe it off if its too cold. I also use wipey dipes the aloe kind in between the washings and that seems to help!
> Also, I have noticed Spice has been holding her tail up too. Like completely straight up/vertical and then flopping it over to the side. Is that what Lena's doing to? I was kinda worried when i first saw it, but i don't know.


I'll definitely look into that. I'm not sure if it is just because is pregnant that her diarrhea came back.. I mean, it use to be horrible. In the first pictures I have you can see where it stained her hocks, took a while of soap and water to get it off then. Now, I noticed a little bit when I watched her deficate the other day.. but it is starting to get worse where it is on her hocks again.... Dang it.

She isn't lifting it straight up, just like... away from her body and off to the side.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Heyyy! Alrighty, good news for today.

Lena had the fo---... no not really. Though, still good news. First off, couldn't get anything out of her teats, so no idea what it tastes like this morning. Secondly, everyone remember her udder picture? How one was a lot smaller then the other? Well, its making a come back. Checked this morning and it was definitely bigger. Almost as big as the other one, not quiet though. I'll get a picture later tonight. Due to my stupid phone, it didn't charge last night and ended up dying so I couldn't take it out to the horses this morning..


----------



## Ladybug2001

I kid you not, we have movement in the croup consistant with the foal moving in her flanks and on her stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Any updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lots of movement, everywhere. She was sweating a tad bit earlier. Was watching her on the camra a bit ago before I left to town and she had her tail straight up with nothing coming out. Heading home now to check the camras.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins

Subbing  I'm excited for u 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

So many signs saying she is ready... only thing that says no is her udder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Maybe she is one of those mares that don't get a big udder until they foal... Crossing my fingers, hope she decides to have this baby. I want to see pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Not only do I want her to have the baby so I can see it... But she is so miserable. She will suddenly stand real still and start groaning.

So, this is a list of everything that I observed today...



Kicking at stomach.
Stomping hind legs.
Switching tail(not at flies).
Rolling after laying.
Constant movement of mouth.
Rubbing her tail.
Lifting tail away from body and to the side.
Foal movement in croup/close to tail head.
Soft croup.
A little udder change, milk was yellowish and was salty.
Frequent urination.
Vulva swollen.
When she was laying, she must have fallen asleep and looked a lot like she was having a contraction or was trying to push. This is the second time ive seen this, the first happened a few weeks ago.

I've also seen her pawing though that was the other night.

... What does everyone else think? She just taking us on a wild ride?


----------



## cmarie

Could be tonight could be in 3 or 4 days this could be false labor, she could be alittle colicy because the foals position. In my experience when you see the movement in the croup it's real close.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> Could be tonight could be in 3 or 4 days this could be false labor, she could be alittle colicy because the foals position. In my experience when you see the movement in the croup it's real close.


It was definitely there. The first time I seen it, I wasn't staring down her croup. I seen it out of the corner of my eye. By the time i looked again it happened once more. A few minutes later, again. So at least I know I wasn't seeing things. It's a full moon tonight, weather is wonderful. Next storm comes in tomorrow. So if she's gonna have it... Now is the time before Oklahomas weather kicks in.


----------



## SunnyDraco

The mare's secret code of honour

No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time.(It's time being determined by the following factors):

1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.

2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean your getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words,
"She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.

6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bowl and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH,they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waitig for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that
works!

9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sounds like baby is in position, and Lena is having contractions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

SunnyDraco said:


> The mare's secret code of honour
> 
> No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time.(It's time being determined by the following factors):
> 
> 1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.
> 
> 2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean your getting close.
> 
> 3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.
> 
> 4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words,
> "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!
> 
> 5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.
> 
> 6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bowl and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
> 
> 7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH,they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
> 
> 8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waitig for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that
> works!
> 
> 9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.
> 
> 10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well said!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha. Sunny that cracked me up. I read over thinking I'm half of those. I cancelled my date plans with my boyfriend earlier tonight because I couldnt bare to have her out of my sights. It seems to me that foal is ready to come on out, just up to Lena to let it out... I give her at tops a week. She ain't going until February... I hope.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Horse humour

Hope the link works. Lots of funny horse humor, other than the mare's secret code, I really enjoy the horse's view of the world. Thought I would share 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Hope the link works. Video I took earlier of Lenas foal knocking to come out. Half way through I look up near her croup, I was hoping to catch movement there but I don't.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You don't mention if she's waxing or if her vulva is lengthening? Also, what color is the inner mucosa of her vulva? Normally pale pink, turns pretty red when it's getting to time. I'm still gonna go with either Monday night or early Tuesday morning, right during whatever turns out to be the worst of the storm.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You don't mention if she's waxing or if her vulva is lengthening? Also, what color is the inner mucosa of her vulva? Normally pale pink, turns pretty red when it's getting to time. I'm still gonna go with either Monday night or early Tuesday morning, right during whatever turns out to be the worst of the storm.


Last I looked we were still a dark pink. I don't know if y'all remember but when I first got her, her anus was very sunken in, leading to extremely poor vulva conformation. Well, as she gained weight and filled put, it wasn't sunken anymore.. Today it was, pretty bad. In my opinion, I'd say her vulva is swollen and puffy looking, maybe a little elongated though not an extreme much where I'd notice it right off the bat. No wax as of today.

Asnfor the storm. It's gonna rain appear Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, then w cold front comes in putting us down in the single digits.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

When it's the coldest and the crappiest, she'll foal. LOL, it's in the Mare Code of Conduct.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Ladybug2001 said:


> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Hope the link works. Video I took earlier of Lenas foal knocking to come out. Half way through I look up near her croup, I was hoping to catch movement there but I don't.


I tried the link, but it seems to just take you to youtube and not a particular video 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> When it's the coldest and the crappiest, she'll foal. LOL, it's in the Mare Code of Conduct.


Unfoetunatly that's probably when she will go.according to the breeding report she was exposed from 12/31/09 till 1/1/09... Tell me howbthat one works.. ****.


----------



## Ladybug2001

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Let's just try that.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Unfoetunatly that's probably when she will go.according to the breeding report she was exposed from 12/31/09 till 1/1/09... Tell me howbthat one works.. ****.


What? Lol how does that work?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> What? Lol how does that work?


Exactly... It doesn't. He must of just jotted down some numbers and called it good.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha than I bet Lenas ready to have that baby... I mean shes been carrying that thing for 3 years lol! Could that breeding report have been from her previous foal? Oh never mind the months don't even make sense lol there's no way she could of been in heat in December... could there? Definately not here in Pennsylvania at least!


----------



## Ladybug2001

No. Besides. He is saying they were only exposed for a day... If he meant 1-1-10. We are thinking she was bred while in the care of the lady the bank put them on. I got ahold of her and apparently she is notary so that part is settled... Hey, do you know what all I need to do to transfer her to me? I read it on APHA but it made no sense to me.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lots... and lots of pictures today. xD Comparison time.

Udder, front view.-
12-31-11







1-7-12







1-8-12

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Udder, side view.-
12-31-11







1-7-12







1-8-12








Vulva.-
1-6-12

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








1-8-12

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ladybug2001

These are just some pictures I took.

Croup-
1-7-12








Can anyone else see the two dip like things on her croup? That is where I seen the foal movement last night. This morning I did as well, but it was more subtle and it was closer to the tailhead.

Stomach-
1-2-12








1-8-12








Also, here is the video I was trying to show... wasn't working on my iPad for some reason.


----------



## Ladybug2001

For those who click "last page". On page 33 there is different pictures of her udders and vulva, comparing what the did look like... It seems like we are changing quickly now. All of a sudden her udder is booming up to be foal ready, no milk yet, still clearish/yellow was a bland taste this morning.

Really was hoping she'd go last night, but she is gonna wait until this week when it gets all crappy.


----------



## Ladybug2001

This Lena almost looking like she is trying to push out the foal. She is actually asleep here. Yesterday she did the same thing, though it was more violent.


----------



## Soulofhorse

Ladybug2001 said:


> Also, here is the video I was trying to show... wasn't working on my iPad for some reason.
> 
> Lots of foal movemet. - YouTube


That´s just amazing :clap:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Soulofhorse said:


> That´s just amazing :clap:



Just imagine... it was doing that just about all day yesterday, at points way worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soulofhorse

Ladybug2001 said:


> Just imagine... it was doing that just about all day yesterday, at points way worse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good sign of a strong and healthy foal :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Soulofhorse said:


> Good sign of a strong and healthy foal :thumbsup:


At least a lively one. Well, she's sweating a little, can feel it on her chest and behind her elbow...

I think she thinks I'm her foal. She won't quit nuzzling me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soulofhorse

Will she be foaling in a pasture or do you put her in a stable? We discuss it on a czech horse forum and most people think foaling outside is too dangerous (mostly in winter, of course).


----------



## Ladybug2001

I guess it didn't post a little but ago. She is in a stall at night, mostly because we have a lot of dogs running around. Also,.... her udders are huge now. It won't be long now... ill get a pictures later tonight. Though its massive, hard, and warm; not shiney yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Yep, I'm excited


----------



## Ladybug2001

MangoRoX87 said:


> Yep, I'm excited


I'm excited too! So ready for this baby to get here, ain't gonna be long... I'm thinking sometime this week. 

I found out the little bay filly that was nursing off Lena is actually hers. So who knows, we might have a solid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

Ladybug2001 said:


> I'm excited too! So ready for this baby to get here, ain't gonna be long... I'm thinking sometime this week.
> 
> I found out the little bay filly that was nursing off Lena is actually hers. So who knows, we might have a solid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't wait to see the baby!! :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Tonight Lena will probably foal just because both my camras are acting up! Ugh, the horror.

The picture I promised earlier? Well.. lets just say I didn't look at it just till now and my flash was to powerful so its just picture of a bright light. ****.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Anyone know if the color of a mares urine has anything to do with foaling? I noticed Lena has been peeing a lot more, probably due to the pressure. Though today, it was very thick and was bright yellow. It was like she hardly had time to get into position before it spilled out. Any ideas on the sudden change in color?


----------



## lilkitty90

are you sure its pee?


----------



## Ladybug2001

I can't say for certain. I just know it was extremely think and was bright yellow. Nowhere near what I normally see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Come on Lena give us a baby!!!! ****


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lol. Still no baby. I don't see how her udders can get much bigger then they are. Tight and full, still no milk or wax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

Ladybug2001 said:


> Lol. Still no baby. I don't see how her udders can get much bigger then they are. Tight and full, still no milk or wax.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How are you feeling? Excited? Nervous? IMPATIENT? I would most definately be all of the above :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Snizard93 said:


> How are you feeling? Excited? Nervous? IMPATIENT? I would most definately be all of the above :lol:


Id say all that and more. :rofl: Started raining today, gonna get cold tomorrow. I'm not sure how much longer she can hold on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

She will wait until the weather is at its absolute worst and then produce a beautiful little filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> She will wait until the weather is at its absolute worst and then produce a beautiful little filly
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That'd betonight or tomorrow, hopefully. Id love a filly, just hoping for a healthy, happy foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

We had a black filly born in the middle of a severe thunderstorm many years ago. Named her Stormy and she had more attitude than any other horse I have ever met (complete opposite of her full brother that was the most complacent and lazy foal ever LOL). When her mother was shown at 4-H that summer, we had a post a sign on their stall saying "beware of baby" because she kept cranking and trying to attack curious onlookers LOL

So long as both baby AND mom are happy and healthy, all is good. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha. Yes. Were holding off on calling the vet for her next rhino shot until we know she isn't going this month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

I did a foal color calculator after looking at both sire and dam's pedigrees on allbreed. I believe that it is a strong chance that Lena may be homozygous agouti (agouti controls black pigmentation and has no effect on the sorrel/chestnuts that carry it), if she is not homozyous agouti, but instead heterozygous, then she could have a chance at a black baby (black is dominant). The sire cannot carry agouti at all, otherwise he would have been a bay instead of a black. If the solid bay foal was her's, Lena carries at least one agouti gene. Although from looking at her pedigree, there are several bays on the top and bottom of her pedigree that are close up, increasing her chance of being homozygous agouti. Black is dominant, so that bay filly got the black gene from the sire and Lena threw in an agouti gene with her red gene color resulting in the foal being a bay ( sire is Ee (heterozygous black) with no agouti and dam is ee (homozygous red) and is an agouti carrier). Both sire and dam are heterozygous for a pinto pattern. The sire had a solid thoroughbred dam and Lena had a solid quarter horse dam. 

Offspring Color Probability 



12.50% - Chestnut Tovero 

12.50% - Chestnut Tobiano 

12.50% - Chestnut Overo 

12.50% - Chestnut 

12.50% - Bay Tovero 

12.50% - Bay Tobiano 

12.50% - Bay Overo 

12.50% - Bay

If Lena only carries one agouti gene however, she could have a black if it doesn't receive an agouti gene and the sire had thrown his black gene. 

Thought I would share since I made some fun discoveries about equine genetics only last week -learned about black being dominant and all about how agouti effects black pigmentation 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Thats really neat! Color genetics is SOOO interesting! I have a few color/genetic questions, Im gunna make a new thread sometime!

Ladybug I cant believe how fast Lena is progressing.... a few days ago it seemed like nobody was expecting her to foal for at least another month and now its like BAM any day now! ****


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> I did a foal color calculator after looking at both sire and dam's pedigrees on allbreed. I believe that it is a strong chance that Lena may be homozygous agouti (agouti controls black pigmentation and has no effect on the sorrel/chestnuts that carry it), if she is not homozyous agouti, but instead heterozygous, then she could have a chance at a black baby (black is dominant). The sire cannot carry agouti at all, otherwise he would have been a bay instead of a black. If the solid bay foal was her's, Lena carries at least one agouti gene. Although from looking at her pedigree, there are several bays on the top and bottom of her pedigree that are close up, increasing her chance of being homozygous agouti. Black is dominant, so that bay filly got the black gene from the sire and Lena threw in an agouti gene with her red gene color resulting in the foal being a bay ( sire is Ee (heterozygous black) with no agouti and dam is ee (homozygous red) and is an agouti carrier). Both sire and dam are heterozygous for a pinto pattern. The sire had a solid thoroughbred dam and Lena had a solid quarter horse dam.
> 
> Offspring Color Probability
> 
> 
> 
> 12.50% - Chestnut Tovero
> 
> 12.50% - Chestnut Tobiano
> 
> 12.50% - Chestnut Overo
> 
> 12.50% - Chestnut
> 
> 12.50% - Bay Tovero
> 
> 12.50% - Bay Tobiano
> 
> 12.50% - Bay Overo
> 
> 12.50% - Bay
> 
> If Lena only carries one agouti gene however, she could have a black if it doesn't receive an agouti gene and the sire had thrown his black gene.
> 
> Thought I would share since I made some fun discoveries about equine genetics only last week -learned about black being dominant and all about how agouti effects black pigmentation
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is awesome. Though I think Jokers pedigree is wrong on there. With my information both his parents were painted. I've always loved black horses though, always admired their color. So if there is a chance of lean throwing a black id be in heaven.

What is everyones guesses?
I say chestnut overo filly, born January 12th.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Joker is an overo, if he were carrying two overo genes, he would be a lethal white. Thoroughbreds are very common in paint horses, and overo breeders breed to solids many of the times to avoid the 25% chance of a double overo foal (lethal white). Most of the time overos carry an overo gene and a solid gene. Which is why overos are never homozygous overo. On the other hand, tobiano can be homozygous, which would make every foal produced a tobiano. Both Joker and Lena would have thrown a solid gene to produce a solid bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Ill do a little more research and check out who his parents really are. I did his pedigree on allbreed, there might be a thoroughbred and paint miss Bojangles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Either way, he is heterozygous overo with a solid gene. And Lena is heterozygous tobiano with a solid gene. Gives you a 25% chance of an overo, a 25% chance of a tovero, a 25% chance of a tobiano, and a 25% chance of a solid. So a 75% chance of paint and a 25% chance of a solid. Although there are other factors at work as well, both thoroughbreds and quarter horses are capable of producing "crop outs", paint foals born from a long line of solids 

Hope Lena has a healthy little baby soon, and the guessing game can be over 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

That's interesting. Not exactly wanting a soild but its possible. Ready to meet the little one and get to know it personally. Looking forward to doing way better then I once did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Yes he is heterozygous for frame, but you don't know about splash or sabino. There are more than one type of "overo" gene. 

BTW how did you find his dam as red based? Some of the things I found put her as bay/brown...


----------



## NdAppy

Lady - that is just the percentage for the chance of getting the pattern. The foal can get the patterns and be so minimally expressed as to appear solid or be maximally expressed and appear to be OLWs (without the complications of course).


----------



## SunnyDraco

Well, he produced a red paint foal with Lena before the bay, so he must be Ee (black dominant, red recessive). Both had to throw the red recessive to produce a red foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

She never stated if Joker was the red foals sire if I remember correctly? Not digging back in this thread to find out.


----------



## Ladybug2001

She has a little bay foal with her at the time of being rescued. The guy who use to own them apparently says the bay was hers born october or november, he just can't remember which. Joker was the only stallion she was exposed to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Ahh but then the other question comes into play... were the mares in with yearling colts, besides being exposed to just Joker?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yes. Not sure if any were dropped. That will probably always be a mystery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

How about when she would have gotten pregnant this time? 

Not trying to through loops in here, but it could make things difficult if there was and the foal doesn't DNA as from Joker. 

Have you gotten Lena in your name yet?


----------



## Ladybug2001

At this time she was with yearling colts and Joker. I know it will be bad if the foal doesn't have jokers DNA... Then I'm out of luck. APHA hasn't emailed me back yet so I don't have everything I need to transfer her yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Ladybug2001 said:


> Memory made me say wrong. The paint foal she had was a brown and white overo. o.o
> 
> Here is a picture from December(When all horses were first rescued.)
> View attachment 72560
> 
> 
> The bay foal up front she was nursing, no one knows the filly is hers or not.
> The paint yearling in the back was hers for sure.


This where I got the idea that Joker would be Ee, the yearling was also Lena's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

I get that Sunny, but without knowing 100% that the sire _is_ Joker we still don't know what his black status is. 

Lady - are _any_ of Lena's foals registered?


----------



## Ladybug2001

No, because the owner has no clue when they were born. Joker has a few foals registered, before he went to his last owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Crappy. I am hoping that she IS bred by Joker. 

On the registration thing... Call them. They are uber helpful. If you call you won't be pushed off to the side like can happen with an email.


----------



## SunnyDraco

The guy owned a mare and stallion for a few years, why would he breed the mare to someone else when he cannot feed what he had? Never bothered to do stallion report/s and had absolutely no idea when a foal was born. So glad that they were removed from that situation, and I am sure that Lena feels spoiled by Ladybug. Probably the first time she has received any care at all when pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Ill definitely be trying to call tomorrow if I get the time, or ask my dad to. I just hardly have anytime before 4:30 to call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Sunny - If intact colts were on/in the same area as the rest of the horses, there is the possibility that one of them bred the mares as well. He didn't have to go "off" property.. and with him not keeping track of his stock it wouldn't really be surprising.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I looked again at Joker's sire. His sire was Ee, out of a bay and a sorrel. It is possible that Joker could have gotten the red from his sire and the black from his dam (since it doesn't actually say what her color is on allbreed). Even in a herd situation with young colts, a mature stallion is the one that usually covers the mares. Only way to know for sure is when the foal is born and DNA tested. I personally lean towards Joker being the sire. Trying to keep a positive outlook 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Jokers Dam "Miss Bojangles" (I laughed at this name hehe) is Black Tobiano. Her sire was a Black Tobiano also, and her Dam was a Solid Roan


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

"Miss Bojangles" Dam She was a "Solid roan"


----------



## NdAppy

She's a red roan.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas, that is what I was going off of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

NdAppy said:


> She's a red roan.


I was just quoting what she was registered as just "Roan" and coat pattern "Solid"... that's why i posted the pic lol


----------



## NdAppy

lol. Yep. Just pointing out she is red based.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> "Miss Bojangles" Dam She was a "Solid roan"


"Solid roan" LOL!!! Sounds kinda like an oxymoron, too funny! Reminds me of a horse I came across that was listed for sale. They described their horse's color as a "sorrel" and then later mentioned that it has "black stockings" and even had a picture posted (no question that it was a bay). Apparently they had never heard of a bay, and wouldn't recognize one in their own pasture 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ps. Ladybug I fixed Jokers AllBreedPedigree


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> "Solid roan" LOL!!! Sounds kinda like an oxymoron, too funny! Reminds me of a horse I came across that was listed for sale. They described their horse's color as a "sorrel" and then later mentioned that it has "black stockings" and even had a picture posted (no question that it was a bay). Apparently they had never heard of a bay, and wouldn't recognize one in their own pasture
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**** "sorrel with black stockings" SOUNDS FANCY! :clap:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I also wanted to add the 2 Foals in Jokers Progeny... one is Sorrel/Solid colt and one is Sorrel/Overo filly. Sorrel/Solid colt was from a Sorrel/Solid Mare... and Sorrel/Overo Filyl was from a Sorrel/Overo Mare!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I also wanted to add the 2 Foals in Jokers Progeny... one is Sorrel/Solid colt and one is Sorrel/Overo filly. Sorrel/Solid colt was from a Sorrel/Solid Mare... and Sorrel/Overo Filyl was from a Sorrel/Overo Mare!


They bred an overo stallion to an overo mare? Scary! Glad that they didn't get a lethal white :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Does sound fancy! Oh boy, I want one of them! Can I, can I, pleaseeee? ****.

Lets see how quickly poor Lena changed!

Udder- Started changing January 7th. Before it was almost nothing.








Today, three days later.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Any comments?

Vulva, sorry y'all. xD
On the 6th, still a few wrinkles.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Today on the 10th, are we relaxed?


----------



## NdAppy

Sunny - once again there different forms of overo. Frame is the lethal kind. Not all listed overo to overo breedings are frame to frame.


----------



## SunnyDraco

But an overo is much more likely to carry frame. Bet the mare wasn't tested beforehand, and the stallion is a frame overo. But since Joker has registered sorrel foals from before the idiot guy that starved his horses had owned him, Joker is Ee, and both the yearling and bay foal could be his as well. 

Anyways, Ladybug, I was wondering about Lena's udder. It seems as though the nipples turn into each other. If I were to guess, the condition of her nipples could be caused by foals nursing when Lena was emaciated if it isn't a genetic condition. So long as it doesn't interfere with a foal being able to get a hold of the nipple, I guess it doesn't matter a great deal. I am just used to a mare's udder being symmetrical and the nipples pointing downward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> Sunny - once again there different forms of overo. Frame is the lethal kind. Not all listed overo to overo breedings are frame to frame.


Don't you have to test for frame to be 100% positive a horse carries it?


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> But an overo is much more likely to carry frame. Bet the mare wasn't tested beforehand, and the stallion is a frame overo. But since Joker has registered sorrel foals from before the idiot guy that starved his horses had owned him, Joker is Ee, and both the yearling and bay foal could be his as well.
> 
> Anyways, Ladybug, I was wondering about Lena's udder. It seems as though the nipples turn into each other. If I were to guess, the condition of her nipples could be caused by foals nursing when Lena was emaciated if it isn't a genetic condition. So long as it doesn't interfere with a foal being able to get a hold of the nipple, I guess it doesn't matter a great deal. I am just used to a mare's udder being symmetrical and the nipples pointing downward.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, her udder is kinda just messed up all to pieces. One is smaller then the other, because of some mass that appeared on it a while back. The other extends way more then the other, which I think is what is causing the inward look to it. I don't see the foal having much issue with it.


----------



## NdAppy

Ye to be sure you have to test, but there are some that you can tell without testing are frame (such as Joker)

Sunny- Hate to break ti to you, but there are many, many splash horses that don't have frame that are listed as overo. Without seeing the mare in question I am not going to say one way or the other. 

Overo to overo does not automatically equal frame to frame.


----------



## NdAppy

Oh and on her udder... going by that she is not going to foal soon. Her udder is not full yet.


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> Oh and on her udder... going by that she is not going to foal soon. Her udder is not full yet.


Its getting there, I know its not full yet. I was just showing that within a three day period it has changed, and changed every single day in size. Guess we won't know until she foals. I don't think we have an extreme amount longer to wait. (Hopefully, don't want another Ace.)


----------



## SunnyDraco

This is what I have found on Lethal White Overo. While it can be found in multiple color patterns (including solids), I would be much more hesitant to breed an overo to a frame overo than I would a tobiano to a frame overo. At the beginning of this thread, there was a lot of discussion about if Lena had been tested for frame. She could carry frame, but who knows, the breeding wasn't known at time of rescue and it is far too late now. But a majority of horse owners, sadly, don't test their horses for genetic problems before breeding (lots don't pay attention to conformation as well). Or they ignore the known problem because the odds are "low" of have a foal with a serious problem. Kinda like the breeders that proudly breed for HYPP halter horses, and dump the unregisterable stock produced where ever they can. 

Lethal White Overo 

Horse breeding programs specializing in overo have particular challenges compared with programs for other white patterns such as tobiano. Not only is there the possibility of producing a solid dark foal without the overo pattern but there is also the risk of producing an all-white foal that dies of complications from intestinal tract abnormalities (ileocolonic aganglionosis). As far as we are aware, overo horses themselves have no specific health risks. While breeding evidence shows that some overos are heterozygous for a gene that is lethal in the homozygous condition, it has not been easy to identify which horses have the overo gene that is associated with the lethal white foal syndrome. Occasionally even solid-colored horses without obvious body spotting patterns have been reported to produce lethal white foals. Clearly the spotting pattern classified as overo is phenotypically and genetically heterogeneous.

Breeders can test horses for this mutation to avoid producing lethal white foals and to identify new pedigree sources of the overo gene that may be useful in their breeding programs. The gene appears to be associated with horses often characterized as "frame-overos" in Paints and Thoroughbreds, but is also present in some tobiano/overos, some solid-colored (breeding stock Paint) offspring from overo matings, some tobianos and Quarter Horses without obvious evidence of the overo pattern. The gene has also been identified in an overo Miniature Horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Look, breeding two horses positive for _Frame_ is irresponsible, but breeding two horses labeled as Overos doesn't have to be. Breeding a splash horse to a frame horse is _not_ going to result in a lethal foal. It's a cheap test and animals considered for breeding should be tested to prevent such a easily avoided (and probably expensive) death. I sincerely hope that the foal in question is not lethal.

To prove my point, I could breed this two:
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/21848_248616464517_55811829517_3078560_7531685_n.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/zacalsam/Abby/DSC_6416.jpg

One of them is not positive for frame, so I wouldn't get a OLW foal. But which one isn't? The one whose APHA papers say Sorrel Overo. He's a splash overo. The buckskin, however, is out of a loud Frame mare and based on her blaze and a very small spot on her belly, she is most likely also positive for Frame.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Oh no, the colt people are catching up! 19-10. :rofl: 

Still no foal, still going crazy, still changing...-Bangs head.- It got cold here, FAST. Possibility of some "flurries", good Oklahoma word. Don't see a foal coming tonight. All though her udder was fuller, still no milk or wax. Her vulva looks just the same as the last picture I showed, though she still has that thick bright pee going on. Wind has gone crazy here too, (another typical Oklahoma thing), making it pretty darn colder then it actually is. Lena seems not to like the wind, both girls kept down back behind the dam of the pond to keep out of the wind. Kinda brings back memories for me. After Ladybug had her foal, she took the colt back behind there.. Not sure why, seem how that is where most of the dogs come into our property at. Oh well. Mom says January 15th. My boyfriends mom guessed February 17th (my birthday). I just don't know...

Think I'm going to share my strange dream that I had last night. Here we go... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I woke up from falling asleep in the excersize room(where I've been sleeping since the camras are set up here.), looking up at the TV I could see there was a little foal in the stall with Lena. I woke up my parents and we went out to the stall, for some odd reason going a strange way to the barn. When we got in the barn, there were cats EVERYWHERE. I mean.. everywhere. Not sure what was up with that. So we went into the stall, there wasn't just one foal, there was four... Alright? To make things even weirder, Ladybug was somehow also in the stall, and my friends gelding was outside. We went back into the garage and I decided to catch all the cats running around, but there was no end to them... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The end.. xD I've had the strangest dreams ever since I started sleeping in here. Most having to due with finding Lena had her foal, though thankfully I can look up at the TV and confirm that didn't happen, otherwise I'd be running out there in the middle of the night. The foal I first seen was bay with a blaze. Or it might have been sorrel... I just know it wasn't painted. xD The others looked the same, just bigger and smaller. o.e Maybe I need a break from sleeping in this room. xD


----------



## Snizard93

wow that is a strange dream :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Snizard93 said:


> wow that is a strange dream :lol:


Ya think? It creeped me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

Ladybug2001 said:


> Ya think? It creeped me out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would have been creeped out too!

I have to be up at 6.30am and I checked this thread hoping she had foaled, giving me an excuse to stay up even longer - looking at baby pictures :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Any bets that if you slept in a different room away from the tv that it would be the night that Lena actually had the foal? LOL

I had some weird dreams about Shawnee's foal last May. I don't remember if in the dream she had a filly or colt (turned out being a filly), but I almost got her facial marking correct in the dream. Other than her snip being broken from the strip in the dream, and her star was the part that was broken from the rest. I got the color right, but that was easy -homozygous solid black to a black pinto = black baby. I didn't get the leg markings correct though. According to my dream, the foal had three short socks and one high stocking on a fore leg. In real life, she got two short socks on the fore, and two slightly higher socks in the rear. But it seems to me that I was pretty close LOL

Hoping for a pinto foal this May/June, we will see though. The pinto mare is out a paint and a solid and has produced two solid foals so far 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

**** maybe your trippy dream is a sign that this whole pregnancy has pushed you past the mental point of no return lol if I'm not mistaken its in the pregnant mare code! They aren't aloud to have that baby until we are all off our rockers! Haha when Spice was around 3 months pregnant I had a dream I went out to find a 17 hand sorrel gangly thing nursing off of her. If my dream comes true I'm screwed XD not that I have anything sorrrels lol but this thing was a beasty haha not in a good way!


----------



## Ladybug2001

If I remember right, the foal had four white stockings. Guess that would consider it a paint with not a lot of white? Not sure if it was a filly or colt. Though had a huge blaze on it. Something I love.  Definitely love the bigger blazes. Don't get me wrong, I love Lena and all, but that off center tiny little strip she has doesn't appeal to me. 

OHHH. Guys! Guess what? O: It is.... SNOWING. xD


----------



## MangoRoX87

Snowing here in Canadian County a well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

MangoRoX87 said:


> Snowing here in Canadian County a well!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You're right above me, Grady County rules. I opened the door and was like "Oh hey, its snowing.". So my dad was like, "It isn't snowing." I said, "Oh, so what is it? Dust?"

****, he hates "four lettered words".


----------



## Bridgertrot

Wouldn't be surprised if she does end up foaling during a storm. All creatures, even human, tend to do that anyway. From what I've read it's the change of barometric pressure that causes things to get initiated. That's why there's always stories like "women gives birth to child during hurricane!" haha


----------



## MangoRoX87

All the easier for me to steal this foal when it decides to make it's grand entry!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

MangoRoX87 said:


> All the easier for me to steal this foal when it decides to make it's grand entry!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha. You might get attacked by my savage barn cat... whom meows at anyone and everyone to pet her... That's right! She'll meow you death. Mwhahaha. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

AHH! I'm scarrred now! XD We have this one barn cat that my mom named Fat Cat. It's fat, fluffy, and won't freaking shut up. Even after you feed him, he'll stare and you and just meow. Meow. Meow. Meow. Meow. It's a tad annoying.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I just have a quick question. What would y'all describe Lena as? I know she is a sorrel tobiano, but with her left sided strip, four uneven white stockings, lower white lip, and spots on her legs(can't remember what it is called for the life of me.). Would she be considered splash?


----------



## SunnyDraco

I believe splash is supposed to make the horse look like they had run through a paint puddle. Blaze, tall stockings belly spots, and things like that. Lena looks tobiano to me, especially the big white mark on the top of her neck, near her withers (if I remember her picture right)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> I believe splash is supposed to make the horse look like they had run through a paint puddle. Blaze, tall stockings belly spots, and things like that. Lena looks tobiano to me, especially the big white mark on the top of her neck, near her withers (if I remember her picture right)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I know she is tobiano, though it came come with splash and sabino, right?

Just asking because of this---
















So is just just tobiano? Or does anyone else wanna agree that she looks like she has some other pattern as well?


----------



## Ladybug2001

The video I made, lots of pictures of Lena as of April when I got her. Thank you, to Kansas Spice Girl for helping me get music.. Though Windows Movie Maker isn't nice to me, so I couldn't do the music exactly the way you wanted it. Though, still lots of pictures for y'all, most y'all haven't seen.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybig I loved the Video! I teared up alittle at the beginning haha! What a cute baby picture  And I know what you mean! Windows Movie Maker is a pain in the ****!


----------



## Chiilaa

If she has face white, then she isn't just tobiano, she has another pattern as well. Looking at those photos, I say sabino, but would need to see shots of the rest of her markings to say yes or no to splash.


----------



## SunnyDraco

It could be splash, but typical horse markings come with lots of variety. Not always centered, and can go in off center directions that just looks weird. I have seen solid horses of varying breeds with funny looking facial markings. My mom's purebred arabian stallion has a sabino gene and he does have a lip spot with his other facial markings. My favorite horse growing up (also a purebred arab), had a wide blaze and a lip spot but no other white anywhere else. Produced almost no white on her foals as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Chiilaa said:


> If she has face white, then she isn't just tobiano, she has another pattern as well. Looking at those photos, I say sabino, but would need to see shots of the rest of her markings to say yes or no to splash.


Ill get the rest tomorrow, already got off the computer.

Kansas, I teared up too. Its sad that she use to look like that, but she almost was back to normal a month after we got her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Ladybug- Awesome video. You have done amazing get Lena to were she is now. I can't believe the difference. I can wait to see the baby pictures.


----------



## csimkunas6

Ladybug, that was a great video! She looks fantastic now! She really has come a long way!!

Cant wait for that foal....how far along is she now?


----------



## Ladybug2001

csimkunas6 said:


> Ladybug, that was a great video! She looks fantastic now! She really has come a long way!!
> 
> Cant wait for that foal....how far along is she now?


Going by my original date 10 months as of tomorrow, but who knows when she'll go as we don't really know her actual breeding day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

Ladybug2001 said:


> Going by my original date 10 months as of tomorrow, but who knows when she'll go as we don't really know her actual breeding day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How exciting!!! Really looking forward to seeing her baby


----------



## Ladybug2001

Crap! I knew there was more to what I needed to do while out with the horses... Dang it. I forgot to get pictures of all her different markings, I'll do that tomorrow with an actual camra I suppose.

Did get new pictures of the fat one coming along. Really wish she'd have the foal in the warmer weather that set in for this weekend. (Typical for Oklahoma... 20's one day the next 50's and 60's.)

The first picture is the 2nd of January.








January 8th.








This one, is of today, January the 13th.








Any change?



(Notice how our hay bale shrunk.... xD Getting more tomorrow, finally found some.)


----------



## cmarie

yeah it looks like she's more pointed.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> yeah it looks like she's more pointed.


That is what I thought... just didn't want to excite myself... But.. YAY. We're getting somewhere.  :happydance:


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Shes is all about that hay bale LOL. Cant wait for the little one to arrive!


----------



## Ladybug2001

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> Shes is all about that hay bale LOL. Cant wait for the little one to arrive!


Can't keep them two from swallowing their hay bales whole... We've went through 2 bales just in two months, before that we went through 4 because of the drought. Hoping for some rain this spring so we actually have grass! ****. Funny how about every picture I post on here shes in her hay. xD Shes a piggy.


----------



## Nuala

Doc Ridge O'lena or LoudCloud Doc O'lena
Im going to say either a bay or dun


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Wow I can see a BIG difference in her belly from the 8th! Has her udder changed anymore?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Nuala said:


> Doc Ridge O'lena or LoudCloud Doc O'lena
> Im going to say either a bay or dun


Are you talking about her foal? She cant have a dun!


----------



## NdAppy

Nuala said:


> Doc Ridge O'lena or LoudCloud Doc O'lena
> Im going to say either a bay or* dun*


Per the bold - Foal can't be dun as neither sire nor dam carry the dun gene.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Thank you, I was about to correct that. All we can get is black, bay, or chestnut. Either solid or painted. If painted, tovero, overo, and tobiano are our choices..

Anyway... No, it hasn't. Ever since it shot up last weekend, its stayed constant, but not gotten bigger or lesser. It seemed the fluid inside has downed to just clear, before it was opaque. There is a pretty huge difference between the 8th and the 13th. So I think we are dropping, not completely v'd but she is getting pointed. So... is it fair to assume 1-3 weeks is our timeline?


----------



## Ladybug2001

This is interesting... one of the stallions at votech. Just thought I'd share.

Tardys N Time, American Quarter Horse Stallion at Stud in Wayne, Oklahoma - Palomino Horses for Sale, Palomino Stallions at Stud - Palomino


----------



## nuisance

Ladybug2001 said:


> If I remember right, the foal had four white stockings. Guess that would consider it a paint with not a lot of white? Not sure if it was a filly or colt. Though had a huge blaze on it. Something I love.  Definitely love the bigger blazes. Don't get me wrong, I love Lena and all, but that off center tiny little strip she has doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> OHHH. Guys! Guess what? O: It is.... SNOWING. xD


It was a beautiful day down here in Texas, 50°!


----------



## Ladybug2001

nuisance said:


> It was a beautiful day down here in Texas, 50°!


Stupid Texan. :lol: That's a joke. It never stuck, xD, no surprise there. I go to Texas all the time for the sunshine and beach, hate Oklahona weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Ladybug2001 said:


> This is interesting... one of the stallions at votech. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> Tardys N Time, American Quarter Horse Stallion at Stud in Wayne, Oklahoma - Palomino Horses for Sale, Palomino Stallions at Stud - Palomino


I found it most interesting that his height, weight and temperament were all filled in with zeros instead of just left being blank when nothing was entered. So does that make him a figment of the imagination? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuala

the dun was more wishful thinking then anything else.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'm guessing you like duns? I like buckskins and grullas more then anything. Sorrel to me it way to common, so ill take a bay or black.  haven't seen Lena today, as on the weekends dad feeds them in the morning and let's them out into the pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

^^ sounds like the perfect moment for Lena to foal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nah, its way to warm now. 57 degrees for the high today. Tomorrow 60 something, and Monday 70. I'm sitting in a truck waiting to go get hay and I'm on fire from the sun hitting me. Lol. Though kinda would be a good time, as no one is home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

:happydance: Lena is "10" months pregnant today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

^Yay!!!!!


----------



## Ropin4fun

Ladybug2001 said:


> HOLY! Almost like twins! Same mark on their neck.. same side. Only thing different is the length of their leg markings!


Just a quick note to tell you that we own Lena's Tuffy! He's a great horse! Thanks for rescuing his Sis!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ropin4fun said:


> Just a quick note to tell you that we own Lena's Tuffy! He's a great horse! Thanks for rescuing his Sis!


What a small world! That is to cool  ! How does he feel about becoming a Uncle? haha!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> What a small world! That is to cool  ! How does he feel about becoming a Uncle? haha!




Hahaha!! That is amazing.  ill have to tell Lena that her little brother is doin' just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

You know how everyone hates shots? Well... looks like I might be having to get a tetnus shot. Tried retraining Ladybug to the trailer and got pretty scratched up by the stupid thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Better safe than sorry. Have you had a tetanus shout before?


----------



## Ladybug2001

NdAppy said:


> Better safe than sorry. Have you had a tetanus shout before?



Yeah but its been a while. Can't remember the last time I got a shot. Ladybug is a witch of a horse. Ever since she went to the vet she won't get in the trailer. Finally got her in today. Decided we would just leave her in there for a few minutes but she was determined to try to jump out the back. I opened the side door to try and turn her around so I could hook her up, she thought the side door would be a lot easier to jump out of. She started pushing on me, trying to get out, mom was trying to push her back to. Finally did and about fell out just to get out quickly. Ended up cutting myself on the trailer on my left arm and elbow, plus my back. I'm terrified of needles. Guess like any animal, horses don't like the vet. Only problem is, with a cat or dog you can just drag them into the car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90

*shot*

I know your pain! I had too get a tetanus shot for my lab class is school. I hate needles,my mom had too take me twice i freaked out the first time lol
I NEVER felt it! Sorry i have been creeping on this thread for a while now, just never had anything too say...lol


----------



## Ladybug2001

racheld90 said:


> I know your pain! I had too get a tetanus shot for my lab class is school. I hate needles,my mom had too take me twice i freaked out the first time lol
> I NEVER felt it! Sorry i have been creeping on this thread for a while now, just never had anything too say...lol


Lol, you can feel free to talk anytime you want. I haven't been asking to much. Lena was kinda mad at me that I put Ladybug in time out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Don't worry to much about the tetanus shot. My advice is to concentrate on breathing and relaxing. When you tense up that is when a shot hurts the most. Sorry about you getting hurt.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I completely forgot to tell y'all the news! So, today when I went out to see Lena, I checked her udder as usual, she had a yellowish plug at the end of her teats. Can they neccesarily wax without the color of their "milk" being white? I know before I had to really work at getting any fluid to come out of her, now, you just barely try and you get a bunch. For a while there she wasn't laying down. Before, there was no time that I seen her not laying down, in the stall or in the hay. So when it stopped for a while, it was weird. My guess is the foal is in a more comfortable postion with her actually dropped and starting to point? Today she laid down for the first time in a while.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wax? I hope she is going to have that foal soon so we can all see pictures and you can finally sleep well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

One of my mares, the only one that waxes, has pink teats and her wax was yellowish not white, it looked just like candle wax on her teats she foaled the following morning. But it could just be the plug, pick it off and see how quick it comes back.


----------



## Ladybug2001

The question was more curiousity. I don't think we have wax. It looked to much like a plug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well. New picture of Lena's stomach.... Think y'all will like it.

January 13th.








I'm sure y'all remember this picture the other day, when we decided she was starting to get to that point?

January 16th.








Ignore how dirty she is, I suppose she wanted to go for a swim. Though, how is the change on this picture?

Also, I should have done this a while back. I have a picture of her milk that I so easily got this morning. It is a lot darker then it ever was before. Use to be pretty clear with a tint of yellow.


----------



## csimkunas6

Shes looking huge from the last pics I saw.....that was some time ago tho.....have you picked names out yet?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Not yet. I promised my friend that if it is a colt she can name it. So the wait is on for if it is a colt or filly. Anyone else think she looks skinnier in that picture? Is it just because of how the foal is moving around?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Not yet. I promised my friend that if it is a colt she can name it. So the wait is on for if it is a colt or filly. Anyone else think she looks skinnier in that picture? Is it just because of how the foal is moving around?


I was actually just going to say that! Thats odd her belly still seems somewhat pointed just... smaller I guess, not so dropped.


----------



## cmarie

What does she look like from the back?


----------



## Ladybug2001

This picture is from last night. It isn't much different from it now. Though I can tell you before, she use to be extremely wide. You'd have to put a sign on her that said "wide-load" just so people wouldn't get knocked down. I noticed today you can get pretty close to her now with out her sides protruding. So... I don't know if it was cause of the angle that made her look skinnier or what. I try to get pictures at the same angle and such. Though later that day she was back to looking fat lower.. Maybe her getting in the water made the foal move a lot?


----------



## cmarie

It's the foal getting into position.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cmarie said:


> it's the foal getting into position.


yay!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> yay!!!!!!


 
Definite yay.  I don't give her much longer.. What do you think about her milk, Cmarie? It was clear before. Does the color look like she is closing in?


----------



## cmarie

My mare's was about that color the morning she foaled by evening it was looking like 2% with little white globes floating in it. But with out really seeing it and seeing how sticky it, it's hard to say. My mare went from clear to yellowish, to opaque, to clear, to yellowish, to milking, all in about a week, from salty, to bland, back to salty, to sorta sweet. They way I knew she was close is she tried to kick me, when I checked her milk, two days before. She went from a sweetheart to a mean, ears penned, butt spinning, [email protected]#$!. She is penned with other mares and never separated herself from them. She also got real vocal when I went out to feed, she wanted to be fed first. My other mares usually bag up about 3 weeks before hand, and since they are all broodmares I don't check them until the dimple on the udder goes away and by then the milk is usually past the yellow stage and is usually opaque or whitish. Every mare and every pregnancy is different. With out having hands on and checking all the other signs it's hard to say. I can say she's close, but can't give you a date when she will foal.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lena in all has been a very gentle mare. The only time (before) had I seen her try to kick was when my dad was messing with her udder the day we got her. After that she got use to us touching her, no matter who it was. Tonight my dad just about got kicked again. I tasted her milk today, it was kinda sweet, though slightly bland if that makes sense. Ill be checking her early tomorrow morning since school starts back up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

That makes sense, my mare is normally very kind, that's way I knew it would be soon


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm on super foal watch 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

Oh man...I actually took 2 hours the other day and read this entire post from page 1 to 43...now we're on 46 and I'm getting so antsy! Come on Lena! I'm sending positive vibes her way!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I only came back to the forum to see if she foaled. Bummed she hasn't, come on girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

No foal as of yet. She wouldn't let me near her this morning. I soon as I walked out the door she started walking in a circle around the stall. Keeping them two seperate today as it is freezing out. Ladybug likes to keep Lena out in the cold. Lena didn't grow any winter fur unlike Ladybug who is a furball at the moment. Hopefully she'll let me check her tonight. 

Yesterday(while I was at the doctors office) I started reading it all. Didn't get far before I had to get my shot. We hit a lot of interesting things on this thread. I can't wait for Lena to have it. I'm starting to get anxious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

Wow. I'm going to place a guess and say between sometime today and tomorrow. If I were you...I'd skip school (if you are in it) and camp out at the barn all day.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I tried allday to post a reply from my phone... but it wouldn't send on any of the threads. Not sure what was wrong with it.

What I was going to say earlier..-
Lol. I've thought about so many times skipping school. I wouldn't mind missing a day or two of my actual school. Though missing votech would kill my grade. I'm training a thoroughbred yearling colt who is so wound up. Can't afford not to work with him. Hopefully she won't have the foal during the day when no one is around. Its not very safe around here. Though last night when I was watching her on the camra she wound pace, eat, stretch out, then go back to standing. I told my parents I don't give her another week.

Then I said earlier, she has drastically changed moods. She won't let anyone near her or touch her udder very much. Though, I did get a little out today. Seemed about a tinge darker then the picture I showed yesterday. I also have pictures from today of her udder and yesterday.

This is yesterday-








Today-

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Side view-

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Should I be concerned that one isn't gaining any? While the other is almost ready? I noticed today it is a lot harder then it was before. Also something I noticed, the milk that came out was actually warm. Before it wasn't that warm, not that I can remember anyone.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Well, since she seems to have been lopsided from the beginning, maybe she will always be lopsided? Maybe you could encourage development by stimulating it? Draw fluid out of the smaller side? Just a thought 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> Well, since she seems to have been lopsided from the beginning, maybe she will always be lopsided? Maybe you could encourage development by stimulating it? Draw fluid out of the smaller side? Just a thought
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When I first started drawing fluid, it was from both sides. So Its been stimulated just as much as the other. I'm going to have to ask the vet if there is anything really wrong with it. I'm going to go hunt in the health threads for the thread with her mass. o.o Or.. where ever it is.


----------



## Ladybug2001

That was easier then expected....









Alright, this thing was found on her udder (the one in question). At first, it was marble sized, next day it was shown in the picture. Before I called the vet, it was gone the day after the picture. This, is what I'm thinking is 'causing that one udder to not go much. I found it in November.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I just kinda think of the women that breast feed, and sometimes they nurse only on one side, or the child only wants to nurse on one side. The women end up VERY lopsided. So she may have had foals that primarily nursed off one side. Whether it was because it just came out the one side easier, who knows? Perhaps that side has never blossomed with previous pregnancies, but if it is producing something, that is a good sign.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> I just kinda think of the women that breast feed, and sometimes they nurse only on one side, or the child only wants to nurse on one side. The women end up VERY lopsided. So she may have had foals that primarily nursed off one side. Whether it was because it just came out the one side easier, who knows? Perhaps that side has never blossomed with previous pregnancies, but if it is producing something, that is a good sign.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Very good point... just was thinking we won't be able to go on the crease as a close sign. I'm sure, if they were both the size of the one, it'd look like she was way closer to foaling then she looks now.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I check this thread every five minutes. GAH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> That was easier then expected....
> 
> View attachment 85144
> 
> 
> Alright, this thing was found on her udder (the one in question). At first, it was marble sized, next day it was shown in the picture. Before I called the vet, it was gone the day after the picture. This, is what I'm thinking is 'causing that one udder to not go much. I found it in November.


Is that a scar on her smaller udder? or just coloring?


----------



## Ladybug2001

I believe it is coloring. Right now Lena ain't letting anyone really near her stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> I believe it is coloring. Right now Lena ain't letting anyone really near her stomach.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


good sign.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Everything has been a good sign for the past couple weeks! Lol Lena Lena Lena....I think I'm going grey...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

You think you're going to grey.... I'm almost 18 and I'm going to be bald before she ever has the thing! Though exactly my thought process... She has been showing signs for weeks that it could be a matter of days. When will it end? For a gentle mare, she is being a big butt today. You go near her stomach, she swings away. If you get to her stomach or go to mess with her udder she threatens to kick at you. This is madness. With my luck, she ain't gonna foal until March... Though hopefully that is doubtful with the signs she is showing. She makes it seem like it is days away.... I couldn't milk her today because of the above reasons... She only gave me enough attention to steal away her share of an apple, then she wanted nothing to do with me.


----------



## Snizard93

I am so excited... I can't wait to see baby :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Watching her on the camra. Head up, head down, head up, head. down. Not a lot of nibbling going on, like she normally does. Forgot to tell y'all, the other night her manure was cow patties. Seems like she is clearing out her system... I can't even think of a guess.. Dx I've already made two, both went down the gutter.


----------



## MangoRoX87

UGH I remember when my mare was nearing foaling time..I was like 12-13 at the time. DON'T REMEMBER BEING THIS ANXIOUS lol that must be a bad sign! We were expecting another week, so my best friend stayed the night. Go out next morning, and their is a bouncing baby.


----------



## Ladybug2001

MangoRoX87 said:


> UGH I remember when my mare was nearing foaling time..I was like 12-13 at the time. DON'T REMEMBER BEING THIS ANXIOUS lol that must be a bad sign! We were expecting another week, so my best friend stayed the night. Go out next morning, and their is a bouncing baby.


I remember when Ladybug was in foal. I wasn't nervous at all... She read the book of horse foaling and didn't listen to the Mare Code... She waxed up, two days later there was a foal on the ground. I remember going in on April first, messing with my mom telling her she had foaled. Next day, I went out, hollered for to come eat. Was probably about 6 in the morning, pitch dark out. I called again, she didn't come. Once or twice more, I decided to go in and get a flashlight. I came back out and went looking for her. I found her standing, with a very wobbly legged colt beside her. 


I can't help but wonder what has me so anxious for Lena's foal... I'm older and now what I am expecting?


----------



## SunnyDraco

You anxious because you are determined to do it right this time. You want to watch the her deliver the foal (since you missed that as well the first time) and finally, you are anxious because you have absolutely no idea of when she was bred. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

That's a good point Sunny... Well, couldn't see any of Lenas stomach at her rearend. Still not letting anyone near her. Though I did peek a look at her udder. The one that is huge is still up there. Looked to me like the nipple was beginning to point down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

I think Lena is giving us all gray hair. :lol:We want to see baby pictures. Come on Lena you know you want to have that filly.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Maybe Ladybug didn't follow the Mare's Code because she had a colt, not a filly. So, maybe that means the Lena will have a beautiful filly to carry on the Mare's Code? Just a thought 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lena just had some kind of discharge that was dark in color, almost looked like blood. It was followed by a wave like motion on the side of her stomach that did not look like the baby moving.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

alittle or alot, was it gooey, maybe the mucus plug?


----------



## Ladybug2001

It was a little. Didn't look gooey. Kinda runny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Cold Front is coming through this weekend!! I'm east of you in NWA, are you expecting snow over there?? Subbing back in! Come onnnn baby!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Its only supposed to get down to the upper 40s here. Which is pretty much what we've been experiencing the past week. Gonna get up to the high 50s then down again to the 40s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

No baby yet??


----------



## Ladybug2001

No baby... Watching her on the tv. Keeping her tail out and away from her... Would discharge from the rectum be normal if close to foaling? The discharge occured once more while I was out there, I looked more closely and it seemed to be coming from her rectum. She doesn't seem like she is in pain when it happens, actually continues to eat.


----------



## WyndellaRose

It sounds a little like her water broke although I am no expert. Go here and scroll down to where it describes actual labor and delivery. 

The Foaling Process: What is Normal? (Illini HorseNet) — University of Illinois Extension


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'm no expert either, but it was no 2-5 gallons of fluid. It was... If I was to estimate... a third of a cup. Though it happened at least one more time while I was out there. I'm trying not to worry myself to death here, but I'm pretty sure the fluid came from her rectum, not her vulva. At first glance, it looked like it, until it occured the second time. She is acting like she normally does. Pacing around the stall with tail held up, nibbling at the hay, standing and switching legs; then repeat.


----------



## NdAppy

Could very well be that she is having some loose stools getting closer to the end.

ETA Think of clearing out the system in way. :wink:


----------



## WyndellaRose

If I were you I wouldn't be getting any sleep tonight unless I stared at the tv screen for so long I didn't know I was sleeping. Good luck. I'm sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Trust me, I won't be getting any sleep until I know for sure she isn't foaling. Sucky part is my secondary school is going on a field trip to the Heritage Place (horse sale place thing) in my state. With my luck, she is gonna foal and I'm going to have to miss it.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Just to calm myself down a little. Thought I'd share a picture, more for entertainment.









Can you find the little colt in the picture?


----------



## Snizard93

Ladybug2001 said:


> Just to calm myself down a little. Thought I'd share a picture, more for entertainment.
> 
> View attachment 85377
> 
> 
> Can you find the little colt in the picture?


I see him :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Me too. Nice place for a nap 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

The cat sure was interested in him... Its kind of funny. Jasper was born on April 2nd. Eleven days later, the cat in the picture had three kittens on the 13th. I had four babies to look after. Though his coat sure helped in blending in with the still brown grass. It was funny when he started to shed out. It was a guess on to what color he was really going to end up. When he first started, the patches looked black, then he faded to a bay color; ending up a sorrel just like momma. Knowing more about genetics and colors now, then I did back then... I would have known he was going to be sorrel when he was born. xD


----------



## Ladybug2001

Anyway, back onto Lena. I did get some pictures of that stomach of hers earlier... Though again, wouldn't let me touch her udder or go anywhere near it without her lifting a leg up.



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















As you can see, she is morphed down into a point.


----------



## cmarie

She has some edema, it's normal. She's shaping up nicely.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> She has some edema, it's normal. She's shaping up nicely.


I noticed the edema as well. I've thankfully done extensive researching, so I know that is normal. Unfortunately, with all the different websites I have read, I still feel overwhelmed, like I don't have enough information.


----------



## cmarie

I know how you feel I do the same thing when my girls get close... every year... and drive myself crazy, I try not to read the what can go wrong websites and books. I've only had to assist one maiden mare, and it wasn't much just a little pull was all it took.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Day before my mare foaled. She had the exact same discharged..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> Day before my mare foaled. She had the exact same discharged..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahhhhhh! Im going mad haha! Doesnt Lena know she has an audience? Get the show on the road LENA!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ahhhhhh! Im going mad haha! Doesnt Lena know she has an audience? Get the show on the road LENA!


Do none of us remember Ace's foaling thread? The more people who watched and urged her on, the longer she waited!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Do none of us remember Ace's foaling thread? The more people who watched and urged her on, the longer she waited!


I'm fairly new to the forum! I will have to go read through it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I'm fairly new to the forum! I will have to go read through it!


Here's the thread, so you don't have to go searching for it http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/


----------



## MangoRoX87

UGH. I remember the vugarity of that thread!!! All the udder shots!!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Ace became a porn star... so many udder shots. I remember that thred clearly. That was all just to crazy. Mango I sure hope its within a day... just not tomorrow afternoon please.... Ill go for tomorrow night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Here's the thread, so you don't have to go searching for it http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/official-when-will-ace-foal-thread-90727/


Ugh! I will lose my mind if Lena makes us wait 50 MORE PAGES. That is just nuts! LOL

I didn't read every page, just the first one or two, then skipped to page 100 and baby didn't come until page 106!!! Yikes! So glad I wasn't a part of that, it was before I had joined 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

****... were at 53. I don't want to wait 53 more pages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

By the looks of those last pics she looks really close. Sapphire bagged up and foaled 3-4 days after she got a niced sized udder bag.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Is there a sale going on at Heritage?

Come on Lena! wait till the weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Any update??


----------



## Ladybug2001

I tried posting last night at like 2:30 in the morning, because I had been woken up.. Something last night was running around banging on our house, so I was freaking out for a while. No baby, though can anyone guess what I found today?


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> I tried posting last night at like 2:30 in the morning, because I had been woken up.. Something last night was running around banging on our house, so I was freaking out for a while. No baby, though can anyone guess what I found today?


the stallion Lena's bred to, or her foal?


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> the stallion Lena's bred to, or her foal?


Nuh uh. I'll give you a hint. It is something that means she will foal pretty soon.


----------



## SunnyDraco

You got her papers to transfer her to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Is she dripping milk?!? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> You got her papers to transfer her to you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wrong again.

I'll just tell you... We have.... wax people. I know for sure it was wax this time. Though I'll make sure tomorrow. Pretty sure it was, didn't look like a plug like last time.


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> Nuh uh. I'll give you a hint. It is something that means she will foal pretty soon.


wax on here teats


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> wax on here teats


Yup, I'll give it to ya even though I already said it.


----------



## snowynkate

woohoo wax come on lena


----------



## SunnyDraco

Maybe she can have the baby tonight? Perfect for the weekend 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

hope you have baby pic's to post tomorrow.


----------



## Ladybug2001

SunnyDraco said:


> Maybe she can have the baby tonight? Perfect for the weekend
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd love it if she had the foal over the weekend. Especially tonight. Give me plenty of imprinting time while its still pretty helpless. That is what I did to Jasper, though I actually skipped the day when he was born.


----------



## FlyGap

Supposed to have the front come through tonight! 60 here now, 23 by the morning! Pretty sure you've got the blankets and towels ready! Gonna be a cold one... baby time! Milk dripping?


----------



## Ladybug2001

FlyGap said:


> Supposed to have the front come through tonight! 60 here now, 23 by the morning! Pretty sure you've got the blankets and towels ready! Gonna be a cold one... baby time! Milk dripping?


 
It is 45 here right now. When the front comes in it is only supposed to get up to 41 tomorrow. Just looked at the weather. It isn't supposed to get much lower at night then it has been. Though I'm thinking baby time within the next few days... or at least I hope.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Most mares are believed to foal between 10pm and 2am. That is just a statistical trend though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm already envisioning a Lena look alike colt. I had a dream in class about it XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

SunnyDraco said:


> Most mares are believed to foal between 10pm and 2am. That is just a statistical trend though
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


or at dawn.


----------



## SunnyDraco

cmarie said:


> or at dawn.


When everything is calm, peaceful and quiet. I watched a filly born at about 2am and last year my sister was just moments too late to watch a black filly born at 5am. Then there are the mares that decide to have a foal in the middle of the day 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

SunnyDraco said:


> When everything is calm, peaceful and quiet. I watched a filly born at about 2am and last year my sister was just moments too late to watch a black filly born at 5am. Then there are the mares that decide to have a foal in the middle of the day
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have one of those, my imported Icelandic foals during the day, maybe because they have so much daylight in Iceland during the spring and summer.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

cmarie said:


> or at dawn.


I agree there our mare used to foal around 7 am


----------



## rosie1

I've definitely seen a few foal during the day. I was a few minutes too late to see the first totillas baby in Canada to be born at about 5PM I think it was. I've been stalking this thread for soo long I cant wait to see this foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Come on Lena! This is like the first thread I check when I come on here! XD. Maybe a baby tonight??


----------



## Ladybug2001

No foal last night. Going to check on her in a little bit and attempt to take off what I believe is wax to see if it will come back. Granted she will let me touch her udder without getting a kick to the face. My one mare foaled just shy of 6 A.M. and I was moments late. I've actually noticed it is more peaceful around here during the day. At night all sorts of dogs are barking and idiots down the road are shooting off guns.


Thought I'd share this... our cats are crazy.





 
They obviously do not like stray cats. You probably recognize the gray one, she is the mother of the black one and was pregnant at the time of the picture I showed a while back.


----------



## Snizard93

Come ooooon Lena :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001

I finally got close to Lena to be able to mess with her udder. I brushed off the development of what I stated before I thought was wax. I checked on her a few ours later, behold it was there again. So, sounds like it was really wax after all.


Lets do a commarrison..

Stomach.-

The 16th-









The 21st-









Udder.-

The 17th-


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The 21st-











_Edit- Nevermind..._


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

She's huge! There was a mare at my old barn that held the baby for 12 months! lol


----------



## SunnyDraco

Come on Lena! Winter storm has my power knocked out for a couple more hours, and my phone has a very low battery! You better have that baby soon so I can see pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

STILL waiting Lena. UGH. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

You know? I think if she doesn't go by the end of the month or so, I think we'll hit 60 pages easily lol 

Come On Lena!!!! Let's see that foal!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

This is getting slightly ridiculous. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

any baby yet or are we going to have to wait until the storms hit you.


----------



## tempest

GoldenHorse's Angel had us all waiting longer than this. Be patient young Padawans.


----------



## Ladybug2001

No baby... no storm, lots of waiting. We did have a dust storm/wind advisory today. It was horrible, hate my state for so many reasons. The only weather chance we have I think is Tuesday night, some rain going to be here, not to cold.

Oklahoma weather forecast, current conditions, watches & warning - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

Take a long for yourselves. I'll be calling the vet tomorrow, going to tell her what all Lena has been doing and the signs she has shown. See if she wants to give her her last Rhino vaccination, or go ahead and give her all her shots. I'd go for all shots, but it will be up to the vet to decide. Lena's stomach is morphed, didn't grab a picture today. But it is judding every which way possible. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Also, I was going to show these the other day.

The 16th-









The 21st-









Same size, but does it look like her teat(s) are filled out? Hoping you can see it anyway.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

It definitely looks like they both are a tad fuller and seem to be pointing down more so thats a good sign!!! My guess is she isn't going to have him/her quite yet. I think maybe a few more days....


----------



## Goosey

Ahh I can't wait!! Come on Lena!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I never heard about a storm...
I ignored this thread all day. I am certainly getting too impatient!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nothing changed today... Same as my last update.


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> No baby... no storm, lots of waiting. We did have a dust storm/wind advisory today. It was horrible, hate my state for so many reasons. The only weather chance we have I think is Tuesday night, some rain going to be here, not to cold.
> 
> Oklahoma weather forecast, current conditions, watches & warning - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |
> 
> Take a long for yourselves. I'll be calling the vet tomorrow, going to tell her what all Lena has been doing and the signs she has shown. See if she wants to give her her last Rhino vaccination, or go ahead and give her all her shots. I'd go for all shots, but it will be up to the vet to decide. Lena's stomach is morphed, didn't grab a picture today. But it is judding every which way possible. I feel so bad for her.


What did the vet have to say?


----------



## FlyGap

"Cmon Lena! Have you baby!!!"


----------



## Ladybug2001

Never got to call the vet. Going to make sure tomorrow. Sucks when you get home from school and you have a fever. D: I slept as long as I could, then I had to go muck the stall.


FlyGap... the is the cutest picture I've ever seen. xD


----------



## cmarie

sorry to hear your ill I hope you get better quick.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> sorry to hear your ill I hope you get better quick.


I took some medicine and slept for an hour. When I got back up I re-checked my temperture, it went back down. So for now, I'm all good. Just wish Lena would have her foal, before lack of sleep takes to much of a toll on me.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lena had us all on edge this morning. When I woke up about 5:55 she was laying down. Which I've never seen her lay down that early before. Though she got up within 20 minutes... so no baby yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I got all excited seeing that you posted this early in the morning!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Maybe she is in the beginning stages?!? One can hope, right? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17

subbing


----------



## VanillaBean

Ive been stalking this thread and I think its time to sub. Come on Lena!


----------



## Ladybug2001

We can only hope she is beginning. I might go insane before she actually has the foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

So logic says that it must be a filly. Only girls know how to drive us nuts. That is what my mom's filly did last year. Wait and wait and wait, and then come the dawn of my cousin's wedding (yep, my mom was halfway across the country at the wedding LOL)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lots lots lots lots of wax on both teats. Tonight?????????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Is it dripping?


----------



## Druydess

Ladybug2001 said:


> Lots lots lots lots of wax on both teats. Tonight?????????
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She should go within 24 hours if there's that much wax..

Fingers crossed!! :clap:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sooner the better for our sanity 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat

GAH!! Started at the beginning...got closer and closer to the end with the anticipation building up. Was sorely disappointed when I got to the last post and there was no itty bitty cute foal pictures.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Some new pictures. Not the best as it is dark out.

All are from today.


Front-








Left Side-

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Right Side-








For the awesomest part... wax.








Keep in mind about an hour before this picture I knocked off what was once there.

I'm hoping for a baby tonight. Lots of wax, udder is "flattened" (my instructor informed me of this trait and it is a very noticeable difference.), vulva was red, stomach extremely dropped, and it is the perfect night... thunderstorm and lots of rain.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Perfect foaling weather, this is the night she has been waiting for. Must make sure you have flashlights and batteries 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

I got a flashlight on my phone... its always charged. ****. I'm ready to trudge out in the rain the moment that foal is on the ground, unless of course it seems she is having issues, then we will go sooner. I plan on imprinting as soon as I can, but is there such thing as "to soon". Ask Mango what the weather is like... Supposed to get kinda cooler tomorrow but not rainy.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ughh you do realize she can here you typing don't you??? Now she will keep it tucked away all to herself! ****


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ughh you do realize she can here you typing don't you??? Now she will keep it tucked away all to herself! ****


 
OMG... I sure hope not! I don't deserve this torment. Shh... everyone type quietly, maybe she won't hear us.


----------



## banman

haha thats funny!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Can I go insane? Bang my head up against a wall? I'm so obsessed that I'm counting how many times she pees. xD Up to twice within 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Goosey

I think all of us are going insane! 60 pages! This foal better be cute! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Mango says the weather SUCKs and I'm betting on a filly that looks like rain from spirit XD
COME ON LENA!!!!! IT'S NOT FUNNY ANYMORE!!! ABANDON STANDARD PROCEDURE!!! FORGET THE MARE CODE (they are more of just guidelines anyways..)!!!!! EVACUATE THE FOAL!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Edit: first one on page 60 OH YEAH. THIS CALLS FOR AN ALL CAPS CELEBRATION.


----------



## lubylol

Any signs of a baby? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

No. This mare is crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

60 pages. Come on Lena!! We'll all go crazy if she doesn't foal soon. Maybe it's not Lena maybe the baby doesn't want to be born and is holding on for dear life. Come baby you know you want to see the world.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well no baby, Lena this is crazy. We do have a clearish/white discharge going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Foaling Sequence Photos 

This is your guide Lena, get to it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

**** Sunny. All the websites y'all post I've seen. :rofl: That is sad. Any ideas of how long we got? Udder full, tight, warm, and waxing, vulva relaxed and discharging, tail being kept off to the side. I debated skipping school... but I decided on going to votech and depending on some things I might go home afterward and not go to school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

I wish we could give to time, but it will come when it's ready, waxing can go on for a couple of weeks, but usually foaling happens within 48 hours.


----------



## MangoRoX87

cmarie said:


> waxing can go on for a couple of weeks


DON'T SAY THAT! You'll give Lena ideas!!! :rofl:


----------



## VanillaBean

C'mon girlie! Get that thing out!


----------



## Ladybug2001

She's been waxing for 4 days at least.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

Been stalking this threa a while... Cat wait to see the baby!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Anyone know about the discharge? Ill be home soon. Gonna get checked out of school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot

Arg! The waiting sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie

Dude, go to the store and get a lantern!! SO HELPFUL! Goodgoodgood luck!


----------



## Super Nova

Ladybug2001 said:


> Anyone know about the discharge? Ill be home soon. Gonna get checked out of school.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is likely letting go of her mucous plug.....which is normal if that is what it is.

Super Nova


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

Congrats you your foal to be!! I am for sure subscribing!!! 

As for the LWO, it HAS been found in Tobianos in VERY RARE scenarios... I looked up the dam's history online and she is from a very prominent line of tobianos and solids so i really wouldn't worry about that at all!! Although you could get a Tovero which they can potentially carry LWO. But I am sure you are fine in this situation.

The dam and sire have a lot of color combinations in the history, you could be looking at anything from chestnuts, bays, blacks or grays! All with possibilities of being solid, tovero, tobiano, or overo!! Its a guessing game 

You should start posting some photos of her progress daily if possible for us to watch since she could be going here soon! The biggest indicator I had with my mare last year was her vulva, long and deep deep red, my mare waxed for almost 2 weeks before she foaled.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

Super Nova said:


> She is likely letting go of her mucous plug.....which is normal if that is what it is.
> 
> Super Nova


WOO HOO if it's the mucous plug she is REALLY close!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SunnyDraco

JustaSkippenJess said:


> Congrats you your foal to be!! I am for sure subscribing!!!
> 
> As for the LWO, it HAS been found in Tobianos in VERY RARE scenarios... I looked up the dam's history online and she is from a very prominent line of tobianos and solids so i really wouldn't worry about that at all!! Although you could get a Tovero which they can potentially carry LWO. But I am sure you are fine in this situation.
> 
> The dam and sire have a lot of color combinations in the history, you could be looking at anything from chestnuts, bays, blacks or *grays*! All with possibilities of being solid, tovero, tobiano, or overo!! Its a guessing game
> 
> You should start posting some photos of her progress for us to watch since she could be going here soon!
> Good luck with everything!


 
not sure where you get gray, since it is not a gene that hides very well on adult horses. 
Neither dam or presumed sire are gray, so the foal could not possibly be gray unless Lena was actually bred by some other stud we know nothing about :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001

There was a gray yearling colt on the property. Let's hope not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

SunnyDraco said:


> not sure where you get gray, since it is not a gene that hides very well on adult horses.
> Neither dam or presumed sire are gray, so the foal could not possibly be gray unless Lena was actually bred by some other stud we know nothing about :lol:


Actually All breed pedigree shows that the dam's top side
Diamond Chex is a Gray Tobiano
going from there Diamond Chex's sire was a sorrel tobiano and dam was a perlino who derived from a gray and bucksin.

Gray gene is in there somewhere!


----------



## NdAppy

but Lena is not grey and neither was the presumed sire. Grey is not a possibility.

For a foal to be grey, the sire or dam HAS to be grey. Grey _does *not*_ hide.


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

so my understanding of grey is that it CAN hide. a horse can be born one color and over time will get the grey color, i am just simply saying in this case who is to truly know the complete genetic history of these horses on the dam's side.


----------



## NdAppy

*facepalm*

No grey cannot hide. Yes all grey horses are born one color and slowly change to grey. There are indications at ALL ages of whether a horse is grey or not.

Lena nor the stud are grey.


----------



## Chiilaa

I would just like to point out that most tobianos are carrying at least one other white pattern. It is the rare horse that is just tobiano and nothing else. And frame can, and does, hide very well, sometimes not being detected at all. Looking at the description on a pedigree does NOT rule out frame being in the horse's heritage. (I know that we have had this discussion before, but some people don't read all 60 odd pages and so will miss it).


----------



## SunnyDraco

Just a point of how grey "hides"


6 year old grey mother with grey foal








Same foal a few years later, still growing up








Lena is a full grown adult, so is the suspected sire and neither are grey.


----------



## Chiilaa

Even with no apparent grey hairs, anyone that knows about grey would spot that foal as a grey. Without a doubt


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

ok ok i get that i was incorrect, thanks for the info. i will be happy to butt out now.


----------



## mudpie

Mudpie's not gray. Mudpie's bay! :happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2001

Glad we got the grey issue solved... and another frame issue. xD 

Lets see, there was a grey colt and a bay colt. Then a sorrel overo and bay filly. So. If it comes out grey, we know why. xD Though highly doubt it. A stallion would not let a yearling near one of his mares, especially if she was cycling. xD


No baby as of yet.. Lena even had a few hours by herself today, no one home. Both my camras are now messing up for some reason, so hopefully they won't go completely out, I'll end up making a trip to the barn every two hours.


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> Glad we got the grey issue solved... and another frame issue. xD
> 
> Lets see, there was a grey colt and a bay colt. Then a sorrel overo and bay filly. So. If it comes out grey, we know why. xD Though highly doubt it. A stallion would not let a yearling near one of his mares, especially if she was cycling. xD
> 
> 
> No baby as of yet.. Lena even had a few hours by herself today, no one home. Both my camras are now messing up for some reason, so hopefully they won't go completely out, I'll end up making a trip to the barn every two hours.


That's not necessarily true, it depends on the herd dynamics and the temperament of the stud, my Icelandic herd had a stallion, mares, and youngsters, my stud does not kick the colts out of the herd until they are around 3, and I know my year and half year old colt bred at least 2 of my mares because of colors thrown, by the mares, 2 black and white pintos.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> That's not necessarily true, it depends on the herd dynamics and the temperament of the stud, my Icelandic herd had a stallion, mares, and youngsters, my stud does not kick the colts out of the herd until they are around 3, and I know my year and half year old colt bred at least 2 of my mares because of colors thrown, by the mares, 2 black and white pintos.


 
I just really hope not. I don't want all my chances of this foal being registered to go down the drain.


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> I just really hope not. I don't want all my chances of this foal being registered to go down the drain.


If the foal comes out colored you can always register it Pinto.


----------



## xxdanioo

any baby yet?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Never!.. lol. Did get ahold of the vet though. She's coming out Tuesday to give her all her shots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yep, you can at least have a pedigree behind it with the pinto ***. I had a mare when I was 14 with pinto papers, and she was solid! lol.


----------



## cmarie

Ok Ladybug you need to go talk to Lena tell her she got beat by Star and she's going to get beat by 2 mini's, so she needs to buck up and have that foal already.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> Ok Ladybug you need to go talk to Lena tell her she got beat by Star and she's going to get beat by 2 mini's, so she needs to buck up and have that foal already.


I just might have to. Though maybe she is going for the "last foal born" award. 
My aunt died Wednesday, so for the last two days we have been at my Uncle's when ever we have time. My dad goes when ever, I go after school, and my mom goes after work. I figured she'd have it when no one is around. 'Cause same thing is gonna happen tomorrow and Saturday is the funeral. I hate leaving Lena around, because I'm afraid she might foal during the day and I do not trust Ladybug.










^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
That horse is one heck of a mean mare. She is about 14.2 hands, barely a horse. She is the meanest little thing I've ever seen. Lena is around 15.2 hands or so, haven't fully measured her, but she is terrified of Ladybug. Main reason I do not want Lena to foal during the day. If I even have a hint that she might, I keep Ladybug locked up in her paddock. Not taking any chances with this foal, or Lena for that matter.


----------



## cmarie

So sorry to hear about your aunt, hopefully it will happen before you have to leave.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> So sorry to hear about your aunt, hopefully it will happen before you have to leave.


Hope so too, or at least hold on until afterward. No chance of rain, snow, hail, tornados, or any of the sort in Oklahoma for the next week, just warm. 

Good news though, I have both my camras working once more. For a while only one was really working, and she likes to hide back in the back where the other camra was suppoed to pick up. Now we can see her.  Mwhaha.. not hiding now Lena.


----------



## trainerunlimited

trainerunlimited said:


> Yep, you can at least have a pedigree behind it with the pinto ***. I had a mare when I was 14 with pinto papers, and she was solid! lol.


 
EDITED because I should have said association instead of ***. lol.


----------



## FlyGap

That had me laughing my head off^^^^^^^!!!

I thought... My how BOLD!

So sorry about your aunt! Hang in there, get some rest!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Pinto ***.... ociation. ****. I was wondering about that. This mare does not follow the rules. She had a lot of wax build up again. When I pulled one off it was more sticky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

So Lena, Star had a colt yesterday, Buffy had a colt today, are you having yours tomorrow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

What Sunny just said.
Why you gotta be a pain.
Why.


----------



## tanya

How far along is Lena now? I cant wait to see the little one.


----------



## SunnyDraco

tanya said:


> How far along is Lena now? I cant wait to see the little one.


No one really knows when she was actually bred. We can only guess 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

LENA IS GOING INTO LABOR!


Wait a minute..


----------



## SunnyDraco

MangoRoX87 said:


> LENA IS GOING INTO LABOR!
> 
> 
> Wait a minute..


LOL!!!! Too funny 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I KNEW it was taking longer than it should! XD


----------



## tanya

****, love it.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Hahaha. That is way to funny. She has a whale in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm

hey at least its something  hurry up Lena we've been waiting!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

haha, thats hilarious!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

That explains alot...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well I'm out in the barn, just finishing mucking out Lena's stall and laying down more hay. Going back to the stage she was in a few weeks ago. Kicking at her belly, stomping her back feet, swishing her tail. Only difference is we have a bag that is a tight, shiney mound with lots of wax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

She might be ready to get that thing out of there!!!! Hope so!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I think she wants to keep it all to herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

She has been doing a really good job in keeping the baby to herself! Time to learn to share the kid with the world 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

A shiney bag is a good sign.


----------



## lmims2580

Just spend the last while reading your entire thread, and I must admit.. even though I just started reading, I'm getting anxious for this baby too! Hurry up Lena!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Join the club.. were all waiting for her to share the foal with us. Hoping for how much time she is taking cooking it that it'll be a cute little filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart

Been keeping an eye on this thread from the very beginning. Never posted since I know very little about pregnant mares and foals so I just decided to stalk. The past few days though were sounding very promising. Not to curse anything, but I am starting to wonder if she will foal this month.


----------



## tempest

Maybe she's waiting for Groundhog's Day.


----------



## Turndial

come on - I came back from a 2 day trip and my first thought was to check if there's been an appearance yet!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nope. Baby is a little shy I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Has Lena has any cravings? I know my mom craved Mexican while she had me... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

Come on Lena!!!! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Nitefeatherz

Baby knows we are waiting...guess they are like teapots? Never ready when you are. (Watched pots never boil?)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nitefeatherz said:


> Baby knows we are waiting...guess they are like teapots? Never ready when you are. (*Watched pots never boil*?)


Aaaaaaaaaaand the Trekkie in me just replayed the scene from one ST:TNG episode where Data experiments with that saying. lol


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, I have some wax for y'all.

Both pictures were taken today.
















The closest to the camra I at first thought was milk with how white it is. After the pictures I touched it and it was wax.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Gosh Lena, your stringing us all along :O


----------



## MangoRoX87

Horse forum refused to load on ANY of my computers/phone..I was hoping Lena would have a foal...nope. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

mine too...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Same here.. guess it just wasn't my computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Man, she looks so ready!!! Can't wait to see her foal!!!! What were her foals color combinations she can have? Do you know the sire? I couldn't remember if you knew she was bred or not, lol.


----------



## Ladybug2001

The sire {more than likely) is Pee Ridge Loudcloud, a black overo with frame. Our combinations are black, bay, or sorrel either overo, tobiano, tovero, or solid; of course with the chance of a carrier of frame. She is definitely in foal, strong positive from a weefoal test. (Vet isn't a full equine vet so missed it twice.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, lol. I meant I couldn't remember if you got her knowing she was bred and what she was bred to. That is so neat, all those combinations!!! I love watching paint horses, its like christmas, you just never know what you're going to get!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yes. We knew she was pregnant when we bought her, just went through a lot of trouble getting there. They really are like Christmas, you just never know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate

can't wait to see this foal come on lena


----------



## WyndellaRose

Glad to see I missed nothing when it refused to load for me ALL dang day!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats on your bay overo/tovero filly I sure hope you have! Lol. Come on girl!!! Your mare is WAY closer to mine, so its keeping me in the foaling lingo til mine gets about that time!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

trainerunlimited said:


> Congrats on your bay overo/tovero filly I sure hope you have! Lol. Come on girl!!! Your mare is WAY closer to mine, so its keeping me in the foaling lingo til mine gets about that time!!!


 Thanks a lot!
I have been keeping up with this thread since it started and your post made me think I missed the baby! BUT I DIDNT!
Now I'm sad.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, sorry!!!! I am a HUGE fan of bay or buckskin paints, particularly frame overos, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nothing missed still no baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lmims2580

Well poop! I was worried I would miss it yesterday, when the site wouldn't load for me all day! I was soo anxious yesterday, lol.

Any new signs, that it's getting CLOSE??


----------



## rbarlo32

I foresee another ace' foaling thread in the making.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nothing new, except she had no wax this morning and was acting a little antsy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32

Lena come on I need my baby fill of the year as I don't have any due this year


----------



## SunnyDraco

Is she just holding out so she can get her shots? Lena, we need to see your filly that you hide so well. Maybe a black tobiano would be nice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm still on board with a colt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Filly all the way! Haha. She sure is hiding it well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Still waiting Lena! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

She was dripping gray milk this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

What time is the vet supposed to come give her shots? Is she doing this just to rub it into the vet's pride for totaling missing the baby twice? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood

I've been following this for a bit now...come on pretty girl, let us see your baby!


----------



## Evansk

geez i've been following this thread for a while.. lena better hurry up and pop that baby out now! My vote is for a filly


----------



## Ladybug2001

Bet is coming out anywhere after 4. Because I live in nowhere I have to be the last appointment. She's probably gonna go into labor when the vet gets there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

HaHA!! That's the way it goes!
Cool on milk!!! Should be any day! I'd say tonight or tomorrow for sure.
Post a pict of it! Pllleeeaassseeeee!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Don't jinx us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk

OMG someone knock on wood! Haha


----------



## SunnyDraco

Is she still dripping milk? That usually comes just before foaling. I know of one mare that produced her foals within an hour or two of her milk dripping. Crossing fingers that she drops a beautiful before the vet arrives 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova

Dripping is usually a good sign but having said that I have seen them drip for days.....hope she foals soon.

Super Nova


----------



## cmarie

i'm hoping for baby pictures tonight.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I didn't see any milk when I checked on her before heading to work, just wax again. He said it was more gray then white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Man alive does Lena thrive on playing mind games!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Please don't attempt to stall your baby for another month!!!!!


----------



## tanya

Someone needs to pull her cork out already. LOL


----------



## Ladybug2001

I figured out why she isn't dripping milk anymore... vet had to reschedual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

think she was just going to show off for the vet???..lol


----------



## MangoRoX87

GAH Lena! Get it out already!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Cmarie, we think she just wants her shots before having the baby yet. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tanya

I think she needs a jog around the block:lol:


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> Cmarie, we think she just wants her shots before having the baby yet. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


very well could


----------



## Ladybug2001

Y'all think its a bad thing if I haven't seen the baby move for a while?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

how long is a while


----------



## Ladybug2001

Uh.. probably about three days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

have you tried rubbing her belly to get it to move if she's still lopsided do it on the lopsided side rub hard. some times they slow down before birth not much room to move around when they are in position. it seems to me that my foal slowed down around 4 days before.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'll be sure to try that tomorrow if she even lets me touch her. She definitely has the mood swing part down.


----------



## tanya

I hope everything is ok


----------



## trainerunlimited

The foal may just be ready to peek out and see the world!!! My only other mare I've EVER foaled out was my paint mare I showed briefly in western pleasure/english. She went from very lazy the last couple weeks to extremely hyper and needy right before she foaled. Then she went into crabby attitude right after she foaled and when people (I had her in a boarding facility and people don't have much respect when they want to see a new baby) would come up to her stall door, my mare literally lunged at several of them the first day. She would about halfheartedly nip at me if I was standing by her when they would do so, but otherwise didn't have a problem with me. I think she was more offended that I didn't keep them away, but I can't be all rude and say, "excuse me, would you please leave." Oops, my point was that maybe she is getting uncomfortable and is snippy because she is getting close!


----------



## Ladybug2001

trainerunlimited said:


> The foal may just be ready to peek out and see the world!!! My only other mare I've EVER foaled out was my paint mare I showed briefly in western pleasure/english. She went from very lazy the last couple weeks to extremely hyper and needy right before she foaled. Then she went into crabby attitude right after she foaled and when people (I had her in a boarding facility and people don't have much respect when they want to see a new baby) would come up to her stall door, my mare literally lunged at several of them the first day. She would about halfheartedly nip at me if I was standing by her when they would do so, but otherwise didn't have a problem with me. I think she was more offended that I didn't keep them away, but I can't be all rude and say, "excuse me, would you please leave." Oops, my point was that maybe she is getting uncomfortable and is snippy because she is getting close!


I've heard of many different people having issues like that. Boarding facilities are a bad place to foal a mare, just because everyone wants a little piece of the baby. I have issues with letting people meet my babies, because they don't listen to my instructions.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Even worse were some bystanders (had no horse knowledge) that watched a mare giving birth in a paddock by the road (kinda residential area). They saw that the baby was being pushed out under the fence and no one else was around. Decided not to do anything but watch the "miracle of life" with their young children. A beautiful foal was born, separated from mom by a fence, mom was exhausted and laid there. The family watched as the foal struggled to free itself from a thick sack which didn't break open. AFTER the foal stopped moving, they sprung into action to notify someone about the foal. The neighbor (luckily was home) rushed to help, but it was too late to revive the perfect black bay filly. The bystanders claimed that they didn't try to help the foal before it stopped moving because they were worried about spooking the mare... The mare was a very gentle girl who my mom had given away to be a broodmare after she got ringbone and was permanently lame in both front feet, but she produced drop dead gorgeous foals. Stupid people! Oh well, not everyone is blessed with common sense :/

Another pet peeve are those who think foals should be allowed to use humans as toys. I had the "great pleasure" to deal with a colt who had a person that allowed people to be bite and kick toys as a young foal -and no, they weren't even the owner. 

Anyways, hope Lena allows that precious cargo to make their entrance 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

I know, there was a lady there who had been there for years. She was also expecting a foal, a warmblood out of her dressage mare, and actually put up tape and blocked the area to where the people couldn't go by. I am not pushy and am very laid back and just let my poor mare deal with it the first day, then we got smart and closed the door to where people couldn't see them at all. 

Come on Lena!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Problem I have is Jasper always wanted to bite new people. Before taking anyone to see him I would say, "he likes to bite, if he bites you, smack him". What did they do? Didn't smack him and ran away from him.

Well anyway, no baby. Lena only pooped 3 times last night.. not like her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Ok Ladybug take some pressure off yourself and shoot for a Valentines day baby.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha. Possibly. I'm not worried with the movement anymore. The vet came out, Lena got three shots and the vet felt movement in both flanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

she didn't get palpated?


----------



## Ladybug2001

No. Just her shots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha

SunnyDraco said:


> Even worse were some bystanders (had no horse knowledge) that watched a mare giving birth in a paddock by the road (kinda residential area). They saw that the baby was being pushed out under the fence and no one else was around. Decided not to do anything but watch the "miracle of life" with their young children. A beautiful foal was born, separated from mom by a fence, mom was exhausted and laid there. The family watched as the foal struggled to free itself from a thick sack which didn't break open. AFTER the foal stopped moving, they sprung into action to notify someone about the foal. The neighbor (luckily was home) rushed to help, but it was too late to revive the perfect black bay filly. The bystanders claimed that they didn't try to help the foal before it stopped moving because they were worried about spooking the mare... The mare was a very gentle girl who my mom had given away to be a broodmare after she got ringbone and was permanently lame in both front feet, but she produced drop dead gorgeous foals. Stupid people! Oh well, not everyone is blessed with common sense :/
> 
> Another pet peeve are those who think foals should be allowed to use humans as toys. I had the "great pleasure" to deal with a colt who had a person that allowed people to be bite and kick toys as a young foal -and no, they weren't even the owner.
> 
> Anyways, hope Lena allows that precious cargo to make their entrance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Excellent example of why proper baby fencing is important though it wouldn't have solved any of the other problems.  I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## SunnyDraco

natisha said:


> Excellent example of why proper baby fencing is important though it wouldn't have solved any of the other problems. I'm sorry that happened.


 
The neighbor was the most upset by it -quite angry at the "city folk", she tried for quite a while to revive the filly before giving in. Happily, the next foal the mare had, had no problems but was a HUGE monster. Mare went way past her due date and had a colt that could have passed for a few months old. His legs were at least as long as his mother's :shock::shock::shock:

My sister is working out details right now with the boarding facility where her maiden mare is to make their fences safe for the foal she is expecting April/May. The owners are really excited about the coming baby and I am hoping that all goes well.

Just goes to show how important proper fencing is when you are getting ready for a foal.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Tomorrow is me and my boyfriends two year anniversary. Come on Lena, make it the bet day ever for me okay????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

Hmm? Any news? I jumped out of bed to check and nothing


----------



## MangoRoX87

Helllooooo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Y'all going crazy yet? I dropped my phone in water so I no longer have one with internet. xDDD So, that means you will only get updated after school and most of the time it probably won't be until later. I'm so nice, ain't I? Well, I would have a picture but I don't, Lena's udders are equal in size now. I guess my guess that the one that was so small failed. She was relaxed in the hind end today as well. Anyone remember me explaining her pee changed color a while back to bright yellow? Well today it was not yellow, it had a tint of something else. I wish I could remember right now, but I want to say pink. (Don't count me on that one.) Also, it definitely was more slimey then her normal pee, that part was obvious. 

Forgot to tell y'all this yesterday. When the vet was out I explained she had been waxing, and she said "Some mares will go 2 months waxing." ._. She really wants to believe she isn't due until March, that is very irritating. Though, in all fairness I've read the "normal" time in which a mare waxes is 2 days to 2 weeks. Lena will be going on 2 weeks of waxing this weekend. Some one shoot me now... Weather has been PERFECT for it, but nothing. Its gonna start raining and such tomorrow, so maybe soon.. just maybe.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow. Just a thought, but my vet I used to birth my first mare out thought she was due much later than she actually was and even though I told her I knew the breeding dates, she was inclined to think differently. Well, she came out to look at my mare about three days before she foaled, she was bagged up and said she wouldn't have it for another 4-6 weeks, they can stay bagged up that long. Then three days later, POP, came Kadie, lol! Kind of makes me think some vets aren't as experieced with certain animals than others.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Ohh, forgot to mention. . . Come on Lena!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

****. I wish I could get another vet! Definitely need it if I ever decide to breed again.

Not sure if that thought will ever happen. If I do ever breed again, it will either be Lena or if she has a filly. Though, I would like to either train Lena in some disipline before thinking about that. Same thing with this foal that is soon to arrive.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Any news this morning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Other than the phone committing suicide by drowning so we are left in the dark with occasional updates, I doubt we will get an update soon 

Lena, I want to see some beautiful baby pictures for the next update!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Now Lena, don't be the last mare to foal! :wink:


----------



## draftgrl

Ugh! I've been stalking this thread for like 2 or 3 weeks and *I AM* going insane! Cant imagine how you guys are handling this!!

Lets go Lena!!!


----------



## cmarie

Ladybug2001 said:


> Y'all going crazy yet? I dropped my phone in water so I no longer have one with internet. xDDD So, that means you will only get updated after school and most of the time it probably won't be until later. I'm so nice, ain't I? Well, I would have a picture but I don't, Lena's udders are equal in size now. I guess my guess that the one that was so small failed. She was relaxed in the hind end today as well. Anyone remember me explaining her pee changed color a while back to bright yellow? Well today it was not yellow, it had a tint of something else. I wish I could remember right now, but I want to say pink. (Don't count me on that one.) Also, it definitely was more slimey then her normal pee, that part was obvious.
> 
> Forgot to tell y'all this yesterday. When the vet was out I explained she had been waxing, and she said "Some mares will go 2 months waxing." ._. She really wants to believe she isn't due until March, that is very irritating. Though, in all fairness I've read the "normal" time in which a mare waxes is 2 days to 2 weeks. Lena will be going on 2 weeks of waxing this weekend. Some one shoot me now... Weather has been PERFECT for it, but nothing. Its gonna start raining and such tomorrow, so maybe soon.. just maybe.


put your phone in a plastic bag full of instant rice overnight it may help dry it out.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> put your phone in a plastic bag full of instant rice overnight it may help dry it out.


Tried it, completely done for. Well, I half expected a foal today. Lots of rain today. Not cold though. :/ Oh well, maybe tonight. See seemed softer in the croup and I took a peek and it seemed she was a little darker in color. Still not able to milk, as she is stubborn. 

I'm thinking she is trying to be the last mare to foal. At the vo-tech center I go to we have brought up 4 mares that are close to foaling. All due this month. I must add 4 out of 10 mares that are due.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Any news noooow???

I feel like one of the most pesky people on this thread!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Turndial

Mango - nope, I think we are all anxious!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Due to my emotional phone taking the dive off the deep end... this update is a little late. Though here are some beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## cmarie

of what???


----------



## Ladybug2001

Oops, pictures didn't post. 



















Got y'all going there, didn't I?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Oh Lena, you look so close! You can do it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

If you ask me, that is true wax right there. She has not produced that amount of wax before. For the two weeks she has been waxing, its only been a drop or so on each teat, this afternoon it was what it is in the picture.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Just enough wax to get you to call the vet to get those shots earlier then the vet wanted to come 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well she got that wish, now lets have that baby.  I'm really crossing my fingers on tonight, she seems so ready. I want a weekend baby.


She went from left (1-29) to right (2-4)

Difference? I think so.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, hopefully she'll have that baby soon!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Come ooooon Lena you are so close!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug maybe of you go out and give her tummy a squeeze she'll go into labor ****


----------



## Ladybug2001

****! That or a kick to the face.


----------



## csimkunas6

Well.....Im ready to see a baby! 8)


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ladybug maybe of you go out and give her tummy a squeeze she'll go into labor ****


Better get your catchers mitt cuz you'll either get a foal thrown at you or a hoof right in the mouth!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Heart

If only Lena knew how many people are wanting to see this baby...


----------



## snowynkate

come on lena


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

There's a baby, riiiiight?


----------



## Ladybug2001

You kidding me, no foal.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Oh come on!


----------



## Shiavo

I keep checking this thread expecting there to be big news!!
Come on Lena! Everyone's waiting  !!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Super Bowl Sunday would be a perfect day to give us that little colt you've been hiding, Lena. He could even be named Eli. ;-)


----------



## Ladybug2001

I was kind of hoping to come home to a foal running around out in the pasture. My parents and I went down to my boyfriends house for Super Bowl Sunday, was gone for 6 hours. Come home and what do I find? Just my stubborn mare and Ladybug. Full moon will be Tuesday, think we have to wait 'till then? Lena was dripping a little bit of gray milk when I checked on her, after I yelled at her. She gets in my way so much when she wants to be fed. Ended up making me hit my head, old hag. Then she wants to stand right by the door that swings OUT when you are bringing her food out. One night she almost killed me because of that. Really wish I could fix that set up. 

Oh well...


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

still no baby? any more wax?


----------



## mudpie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Super Bowl Sunday would be a perfect day to give us that little colt you've been hiding, Lena. He could even be named Eli. ;-)


No not Eli! Never name anything Eli! Not after that rat b*stard!

No, I'm not talking about the football player!! xD


----------



## WyndellaRose

Manning is a cute name if a boy...come on Lena!


----------



## cmarie

Well ladybug if this helps you a mare I sold last year just had a filly today a little bay filly, both mother and filly are doing great, no pics of the filly yet though.


----------



## CowgirlK

Come on Lena! Lets see a cute baby foal here soon!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I have a feeling it will be tomorrow...just a feeling...........
Nope. Just the chocolate sitting bad in my stomach.
:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood

I think Lena is waiting for us to all stop talking about her, and thennnn she will have the cuteness. Just when we all least expect it


----------



## tbstorm

lennnaaaaa paaaaleeeessseeeeee have your babyyyyyyyy you cant keep her away from us forever!! give in! its ok you can do it!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, I can't wait to see that little bay paint filly, she is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## FlyGap

I think we all should make a pact and not look here for one day. She'll have it then! Unless of course ladybug posts, then all bets are off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

^^^^ I'm in... starting now?


----------



## cmarie

me too...


----------



## mudpie

I'm game!


----------



## tbstorm

yep! i wont be on for the next 24 hours... lena just have the baby!!!!


----------



## FlyGap

At midnight so everyone will know! Cool!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

So three hours from now (Nine at my house) y'all aren't going to post in this thread? Haha. What about looking at it? Does that count? xD :rofl: I love how y'all added two more pages to my thread, now making it longer. Just trying to get it to 100 pages like Ace? Well... Lena had less wax, again. Baby was moving high in her flanks... though note, it is still INSIDE of her. She is a one stubborn horse. Can't decide if she doesn't want to share, or if she just doesn't want to have to go through with getting pregnant again and having the foal taken from her? Someone needs to go out and tell her that she gets to keep this one. ^^


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Ladybug2001 said:


> So three hours from now (Nine at my house) y'all aren't going to post in this thread? Haha. What about looking at it? Does that count? xD :rofl: I love how y'all added two more pages to my thread, now making it longer. Just trying to get it to 100 pages like Ace? Well... Lena had less wax, again. Baby was moving high in her flanks... though note, it is still INSIDE of her. She is a one stubborn horse. Can't decide if she doesn't want to share, or if she just doesn't want to have to go through with getting pregnant again and having the foal taken from her? Someone needs to go out and tell her that she gets to keep this one. ^^


Well, go and get your Horse Language book and learn the language, then use your dictionary to tell her yourself! It's so simple!!! :rofl::think::thumbsup: lol


----------



## tanya

Im starting to think she has a big GAS bubble:think:


----------



## tempest

Maybe it's the baby that doesn't want to come out. If so, I feel sorry for Lena.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well... Found the baby.. in my imagination. ... Am I getting to bored? I think so.

Opps... someone smack me for not putting black points on a bay. xD


----------



## SunnyDraco

You mean the small points on the ears? Hardly noticeable... All the other points are covered by white markings. Either way, most of the dark points aren't very noticeable on a newborn bay, black takes awhile to come in 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

dang ladybug if lena has a baby like that ^^ i am stealing it!! lol


----------



## MangoRoX87

I guess no foalie?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi

We are waiting!


----------



## Ladybug2001

No foal, but hopefully she will do something normal... My dad checked her this morning at 6:30ish when he fed the girls, she was still waxing. I went out at 7 to let them out of their stalls for the day. I checked Lena while I was there and she was dripping white milk. It is now 5ish and I checked her again while I fed them and put them up for the night, wax again.. though, white wax.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Hasn't she gotten tired of playing this insane game yet? How very rude of her... LOL! 

How about this Lena, DON'T YOU DARE HAVE THAT FOAL IN THE NEXT 24 HOURS!!! Think reverse psychology will work? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

I give her 7 more days.


----------



## trainerunlimited

man, I was hoping there would be a baby, lol!!! What is she looking like?


----------



## tempest

Well, I think that while we wait for Lena to foal we should have some entertainment. So here we go. For your listening pleasure.


----------



## mudpie

Haha I saw that on Iwastesomuchtime.com xD


----------



## Ladybug2001

That video served its purpose... waisted 3 minutes of my life. xD

Trainer- What do you mean? The only change she has is she was dripping milk this morning, quiet a bit though I'm not sure when she stopped.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> That video served its purpose... waisted 3 minutes of my life. xD
> 
> Trainer- What do you mean? The only change she has is she was dripping milk this morning, quiet a bit though I'm not sure when she stopped.


I think maybe she meant her belly? Has she changed at all in that aspect


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yep, I meant her belly. A lot of mares look heavy, heavy bred, then right when they are ready to foal, they get "slab sided" where they don't show near as much. Almost all look smaller right before they foal because the foal has turned around and is "facing freedom" as I like to call it, lol! The foal is no longer laying on the bottom of mom's belly.


----------



## cmarie

she posted a pic on baby bumps yesterday? showing flat sides.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I went back and didn't see any pics of Lena's belly, just a pic of her udder on 2/4


----------



## SunnyDraco

trainerunlimited said:


> I went back and didn't see any pics of Lena's belly, just a pic of her udder on 2/4


Bottom of page 74 there is a picture of Lena with flat sides. Also posted on 2/4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

page 12 of 2012 baby bumps dated 2/5
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/2012-baby-bumps-108034/page12/


----------



## trainerunlimited

My mare doesn't show from the back, so I guess I wasn't thinking outside the box, lol! Thank you!


----------



## cmarie

trainerunlimited said:


> My mare doesn't show from the back, so I guess I wasn't thinking outside the box, lol! Thank you!


give her time she will even if it's just alittle.


----------



## Wild Heart

Nothing? Hmm...Maybe she's waiting for a Valentines Day foal.


----------



## draftgrl

A valentines day foal would be really cool!


----------



## MangoRoX87

draftgrl said:


> A valentines day foal would be really cool!


Name it Cupid!


----------



## draftgrl

Could call her Lupa, if its a girl....it has to do with the pagen religion, and celebrating fertitily for agrictulture. Some thought has been put on that Valentines day was originally celebrated because the Catholics wanted so overbear the pagen celebration.


----------



## MangoRoX87

draftgrl said:


> Could call her Lupa, if its a girl....it has to do with the pagen religion, and celebrating fertitily for agrictulture. Some thought has been put on that Valentines day was originally celebrated because the Catholics wanted so overbear the pagen celebration.


Learn something every day!


----------



## FlyGap

Bummer. I held out looking and checked when I saw activity.
RE SUBBING LENA! Lena and Lupa sounds cute together draftgrl!


----------



## draftgrl

FlyGap said:


> Bummer. I held out looking and checked when I saw activity.
> RE SUBBING LENA! Lena and Lupa sounds cute together draftgrl!


 I didn't even think of that!! But yes it does!


----------



## draftgrl

MangoRoX87 said:


> Learn something every day!


Yeah, you do...who would'a known? I just looked up history of v day on google, and went to the history channel website....pretty informative!


----------



## littleredridinghood

I think if the baby is born on valentines day his or her registered name should be Won't You Be My Valentine


----------



## MangoRoX87

My vote for a registered name in Long Awaited Admirer (spelling fail you get the point XD)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

We have a baby people!!! 

Oops... not here.  At vo-tech, one of our mares foaled last night. xD

So, just incase I didn't post the picture here, I am sorry, please forgive me. xD









This picture was actually taken on the 3rd. She is obviously sporting the dropped, long belly as you have to look close to see her stomach.

She was dripping milk again this morning when dad checked on her, but had stopped by the time I went out there. Then again this evening she dripped milk for about 20 minutes while I was out there. I caught some in my hand, pure white milk. Valentine's baby would be pretty cool. My boyfriend and I will actually be together for 5 months on that day. Woot. xD Though, if she went to the 17th I'd be in heaven. xD (birthday.)

I'm thinking of going when a name completely unrelated to Lena's or Joker's. I think this foal deserves something a little different.


----------



## cmarie

if she's dripping that bad you may need to milk out some colostrum so the baby has some or go buy some just in case.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug, just thought i would let you know its unhealthy how much i stalk this thread  lol and I agree with cmarie, you can milk her directly into baby bottles or even zip loc bags. she is obviously close to foaling so it would be fine in the freezer! tell her to get that baby out before she runs out of the good stuff (Colostrum) lol


----------



## Ladybug2001

The votech center I attend said they have some extra colostrum from mares that previously had really good levels of colostrum and were milked. So if she doesn't have any left that is my plan of action. So the foal will get the colostrum one way or another.


----------



## cmarie

it has to be with in 12 hours of birth or it won't absorb in the gut


----------



## Ladybug2001

I've heard they will absorb for the first 48 hours after birth?


----------



## cmarie

no by 12 hours the mothers will sometimes not get their milk in for 48 hours but the antibodies won't absorb after 12 hours.


----------



## draftgrl

I seem to remember, also that they need the colostrom within the first 12 hours as well


----------



## Ladybug2001

Then I've ready wrong and been told wrong. I'll definitely keep that in mind now! Can you just put it in a fridge or does it need to go in the freezer? Anything you need to do special to give it to them?


----------



## trainerunlimited

that happened to me with my paint western pleasure mare. She dripped and dripped milk before she had her foal, and didn't have any colostrum left. It cost me $800 to give the foal a plasma transplant in CA. It is much cheaper to buy the colostrum beforehand. My Gram who I was staying with at the time (I was 16), said that we shouldn't worry and the baby would be just fine. Thats a big oops, lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

draftgrl said:


> Yeah, you do...who would'a known? I just looked up history of v day on google, and went to the history channel website....pretty informative!


Way OT, but...research has indicated that MANY of the presently-celebrated "Christian" holidays were built around the pagan holidays and include pagan symbols. It was the Catholic church's way of appeasing the masses of pagans they forced to convert to Christianity. The pagans would often insert their own symbols into traditional Catholic/Christian holidays and the clergy found that it was easier and kept the masses more placated if they just left the symbols where they were, instead of forcing them to remove them. The Christians just twisted the meaning of the pagan symbols to suit what they saw as proper symbols for worship.


----------



## cmarie

I would freeze it DO NOT MICROWAVE IT, it kills the antibodies, let it thaw at room temp or in warm water, I don't know how long it will keep in the fridge.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cmarie said:


> I would freeze it DO NOT MICROWAVE IT, it kills the antibodies, let it thaw at room temp or in warm water, I don't know how long it will keep in the fridge.


I just read this in one of my foaling books... I believe it was Blessed are the Brood mares but don't quote me. It said that fresh Colostrum will keep like up to a year and a half in the freezer, it didn't say anything about the fridge. The recommended thawing method was to boil some water put it in a thermos let it cool to where it doesnt burn your finger and stick the bottle you milked her into right in the thermos so you can take it down to the barn with you and let it thaw and warm up while Lena is in labor! Like cmarie said if you microwave it it is useless.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I think it would be the same as most fresh milk, it only keeps for a few days in the fridge, 6 months (I think) in a freezer that defrosts, and even longer in a freezer that doesn't defrost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Lena did you hear that Kansas had her filly today it's your turn.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hope she has her foal soon!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I tired a new method of getting Lena to realize she needs to have that baby...









This little cutie was born late Tuesday night at my secondary school. I had to handle the foal while he got his tetanus shot and a few other things. So I smelt a lot like that foal when I came home, I had her smell my shirt. Don't think it worked yet. xD That baby is cute though. We are starting imprinting on him, not many are comfortable around him so I'm one of the few doing it.

Lena was again dripping... I don't know anymore. This morning it looked like she had some fluid oozing out of her vulva. She is very soft by her tailhead, more then I've ever noticed. Someday we might have a foal, just maybe.

I have a question for everyone. Can you come up with a very unique name that would fit this little one? Also, a barn name that would go with it? We might just need it soon.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Stardust Kaleidoscope
Girl- Kallie, Leia, Starry
Boy- Kale, Leo, Dusty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm

Sable, Thistle, Mala is paint in icelandic which is pretty (girl), Holli, belladonna is a flower  oh im so bad at names!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

SunnyDraco said:


> Stardust Kaleidoscope
> Girl- Kallie, *Leia*, Starry
> Boy- Kale, Leo, Dusty
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sure do like _that_ name! xD


----------



## tempest

Patience, how's that for a name. Or Impatiens, like the flower. But only if it's a girl, nickname Imp.


----------



## draftgrl

Rambo, he sure is a beefy lookin guy!


----------



## rbarlo32

Come on lena I have jsut had a really bad exam I come on here to see a baby pic to chear me up there is none. So please hurry up to give me a bit of a baby pick me up.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, tell me about it! I've had a microbiology test monday, A&P2 test Tuesday, and a Diet and Nutrition Therapy test today! Hows Lena doing today?


----------



## Bridgertrot

Arg I had two bad ones! Animal Anatomy and genetics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

I wanted tobdo a quick update. I'm going to a PBR show tonight so not sure when I'll be back. As I was cleaning Lena's stall I noticed she was still dripping milk. As a few minutes passed she started SQUIRTING milk. Four streams of it, in fact obvious they were coming out four separate holes. Her back legs are covered in milk. Maybe tonight?


----------



## doubleopi

Sounds close! Hope you have some colostrum in case!


----------



## FlyGap

You got someone on foal watch while you are gone? How exciting!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hopefully she'll have that baby! My mare would squirt streams of milk when she walked or picked up a back leg right before she foaled, so maybe this is it!


----------



## CowgirlK

Excitement!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Oh man... guess who isn't going to be sleeping tonight lol  ill be to busy staring at this thread!


----------



## Goosey

*keeps eyes fixed on thread* I want to see that little baby!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Should've come seen me at the Langston's in the Stockyards, glady would have gotten you some free tickets to the PBR


----------



## snowynkate

sounds very close yay


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## CowgirlK

Anything yet?!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Just got home. No one was on foal watch as the parents went out for the night. I havent got to check her but mom said last she checked she was just standing there.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, did ya get to check her? What'd ya see?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

She's torturing us!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Lena is never going to have this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Come on Lena, enough is enough. Have a gorgeous filly and be done with your misery. We are loosing our minds!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

she's going to hold out till the 14th.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Does that mean she will have a giant filly on Valentine's Day? I had an enormous baby girl on Valentine's Day, and she will be seven years old on Tuesday. How time flies since I had my biggest baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Hey Lena, I know I told everyone to be patient earlier, but you really are torturing us. I've had a really rough past five days and I would greatly appreciate it if you would bring that baby into the world. I'm both mentally and emotionally exhausted right now and need to see something joyful.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well as you all can guess she did not bring the joyful foal into this world last night. Again streaming milk today. Vulva extremely relaxed and red. Feel sorry for her as her hind kegs are covered with milk, it is only some 20 degrees out with a very cold wind. Sure that isn't fun.

I did pick up some colosturum today. So we are settled there. Guess my mom thought I was exaggerating about the milk issue when we were picking up the colosturum. She went with me out to see Lena a few minutes ago and got to witness how extreme she is losing her milk.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hope she has that baby soon! Can you go out and take a few pics of her so we can check her out? I'm sure we'd all love to see her!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Alright. Since Trainer asked, I got some pictures for everyone to see what Lena looks like at this point of time.

Warning- You may get extremely fustrated after these pictures, especially if she does not foal tonight. 

I'll do seperate posts for some of the pictures.--

Milk-









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sleepless nights for everyone... But wow has her udder changed in the last few weeks!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Milk on her legs-

























Vulva-

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ladybug2001

Last but not least, her fat belly-(That seems not so fat anymore)


































I'll be posting some videos here in a bit, then you will see the full extent to how much milk she is losing. I tried drying off her legs with a towel, but with the cold weather and the stickiness, it wasn't coming off her legs.


----------



## Super Nova

You might want to start collecting some of what she is spraying......and or have some colustrum on hand..........I would also say given the situation I would have an IGg done at about 12 to 24 hours......that will tell you if the foal got enough colustrum.

She looks ready to blow!!

Super Nova


----------



## Ladybug2001

Super Nova said:


> You might want to start collecting some of what she is spraying......and or have some colustrum on hand..........I would also say given the situation I would have an IGg done at about 12 to 24 hours......that will tell you if the foal got enough colustrum.
> 
> She looks ready to blow!!
> 
> Super Nova


Haven't heard much from you in a while, Super Nova! It is a little late for me to collect, but I do have some colustrum on hand, along with the needed supplies for that. I plan on bottle feeding at least one of the recommended doseage, but possibly two. My vet when she came out to give Lena her 30 day prior shots, (Got them done late January, instead of late February like vet wanted.) she suggested to me that we should get an IGg done.


----------



## NdAppy

SN - She stated that she already has some colustrum on hand.


----------



## Super Nova

NdAppy said:


> SN - She stated that she already has some colustrum on hand.


Sorry I missed that !!

Super Nova


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, you're about to have another baby on board, lol. She looks like she is getting ready! My mare did exactly the same thing with the milk squirting everywhere, cost us $800 for the dang plasma transplant. TY for the pics!

I just can't wait to see pics of this dang foal, she is going to be so dang cute!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Now here are the videos-





 




 
Incase this ends up on the next page... go back one to see a bunch of pictures.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, that girl is ready to have that youngun, if nothing else, just to nurse off her, lol!


----------



## SunnyDraco

She really needs a plug, or a baby to suck her dry!! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

She needs to be induced! LOL!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wow, that is crazy. She has to be so uncomfortable. She can't even rest a leg up because the pressure on her udders squirts all that milk out! She's ready to pop. She can't keep that baby in much longer. Or I'm going to come over and have a talk with her! 

And I must say, Lena is a very sweet mare. For her being a rescue and not being with you for an extremely long time, you being about you walk right up to her and practically stick your face right under her belly. What a nice girl. Very very nice.


----------



## Ladybug2001

CL, I've never had a problem with this mare. Even when I first rescued hee. The only recent issue is when you touch her udders,though even then she just warns you that she does not appreciate it. Though keep in mind before the video I was taking pictures and all so she knewni was there.

Also, quick update, she is definitely passing tonight. Normal she eats some hay, walks over to the far side of her stall and stands for a bit, then goes to her feeder, and repeat. Tonight she is making sharp circles, not stopping for hay.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Another quickie update. Obvious anxious and uncomfortable. Keeps getting ready to lay down but changes her mind and does another circle or two and tries again... Maybe tonight? Come on Lena!


----------



## WyndellaRose

Yay! Hopefully it's labor!


----------



## Lins

It'll be tonight?!?! Better be! She can't hold it in any longer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

Come on Lena! Lets have that baby!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Ladybug2001 said:


> CL, I've never had a problem with this mare. Even when I first rescued hee. The only recent issue is when you touch her udders,though even then she just warns you that she does not appreciate it. Though keep in mind before the video I was taking pictures and all so she knewni was there.


I've been following this thread since like page 40, LoL. And I've seen the pictures, I'm still impressed by what a pleasant girl she is. I've rescued a lot of horses over the years and when they are skinny and lethargic they are good as gold. Soon as the weight and energy come back, they get an attitude. But looks like Lena is just a sweet sweet girl. 

Sounds like tonight is going to be the night! Super excited!


----------



## Lexiie

name him/her Doctor C. Loud!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well she finally made it to the floor. Now what will she next? For now she keeps looking back at her stomach.. Come on Lenagirl. 

That isn't thatvbad of a name.. Doctor C. Loud.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, maybe she will have that baby tonight, sounds like it!


----------



## DrumRunner

Excited for you!! Sending good healthy baby vibes!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

DEFINITE BABY TONIGHT!!!!!!! feet are out. Cross your fingers!!!!!!


----------



## lucky2008

Ladybug2001 said:


> DEFINITE BABY TONIGHT!!!!!!! feet are out. Cross your fingers!!!!!!


Ahhhhh!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Yay!!!! *fingers crosses* Must have pictures asap!


----------



## NdAppy

NEED PICS!!! Yaya for baby!


----------



## littleredridinghood

Come on sweet girl! Make us all proud!


----------



## Evansk

Now glued to the computer !


----------



## WyndellaRose

Oh yay!!!!! We all want pictures ASAP!!!! Praying for your filly!


----------



## cmarie

about time hoping for a healthy filly


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, can't wait to see it!!!! What are we crossing our fingers for? Healthy birth?


----------



## WyndellaRose

Wait, we're crossing our fingers while Lena finally uncrossed her legs....Haha...come on Lena!!!!!


----------



## Druydess

Good luck!! Hope the wee one makes his or her entrance soon!!
Keep us updated LB!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, I can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## Drifting

Wellll?? Come on Lena, I have been stalking this post for AGES.


----------



## trainerunlimited

If the feet were coming out, she's probably way excited and is out there with them. Can't say I blame her!!!


----------



## Drifting

She is out there snapping pictures for us. That's what she's doing. yup yup yup..


----------



## DrumRunner

I don't either...I'd be a mess and would not be very good at keeping you all posted..


----------



## Wallaby

DrumRunner said:


> I don't either...I'd be a mess and would not be very good at keeping you all posted..


What? Do I hear you telling us that when your ****** is foaled, you won't be keeping us posted? 
For shame. 
:rofl:



I'm so excited for this foal, LBG! I can't wait to see pictures. I sure hope you take so many pictures that this thread will literally be unable to load properly due to the sheer mass of foal cuteness. :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner

Wallaby said:


> What? Do I hear you telling us that when your ****** is foaled, you won't be keeping us posted?
> For shame.
> :rofl:


LOL If a ****** pops out of Hickory you all will definitely be hearing about it..That will be a multimillion dollar ******..


----------



## CLaPorte432

So excited! It's about darn time!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I know, can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yes Lena!!! We can get some sleep tonight after FINALLY SEEING your adorable baby. Let it not turn into a grey baby... We want a loud pinto!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

OMG OMG LIKE FO SHIZZLE OMG!!!!!!!!!
AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG!!!

Me and Sunny have been stalking this thread like crazy, I know it! FINALLY!!!!! We will not sleep till there are pictures!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I AM SOOOOOOOO EXCITED ! Everyone make their final guesses! What's it gunna be?


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm still saying loud colt!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk

I say loud filly


----------



## Drifting

A colt!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I say a bay tovero/tobiano filly!!!!!!!


----------



## cmarie

healthy....


----------



## SunnyDraco

Loud black filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm sure LB has forgotten about us and will upload pics when she remembers. :rofl:

Could she have picked a colder night to foal?! It's like 25 out there!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I'm with you Sunny!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Tobiano Sorrel Colt.


----------



## InStyle

Finally!!!!! YAY!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Where is Mare Stare when you need it?!? I would love to watch this via a live web feed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood

ugh! i wish we could watch it!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I think marestare is so neato!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

We have a... very... very handsome... COLT.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Awwww he is adorable!! Very good lookin colt you got there congrats!!


----------



## Evansk

OMG! Congrazzles! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## InStyle

Beautiful!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

He is so cute! Congratulations!!! And good luck keeping all that white clean 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Lovely look at those legs, concrates, I know you wanted a filly, both health?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats!!! Is he a bay or sorrel?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Precious!!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Hurray!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

Awwwwwwwwwww.....Congrats!!!!


----------



## Drifting

YAY A BOY!! Adorable.


----------



## Kayella

I made an account just to follow Lena's foaling! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I see a perfect heart... I'm calling him Cupid...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OMG!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yes, I wanted a filly but I think he will do just fine. He needed help getting up because of the arrangment of the stall. No worries, we didn't rush him. Birth went by within 20 minutes and he stood within 30. The very docile Lena turned into a very mad Lena with Ladybug being so close. He has been trying to nurse since he has stood, just hasn't mastered it yet.  Waiting for the placenta to pass but she is getting there. Watching her on the camra so she can settle down. We also kicked Ladybug out of her stall, so she doesn't have to fend her away.


----------



## Evansk

cant wait for more pictures of your new lil colt


----------



## trainerunlimited

Awww, congrats again!!! I can't believe the wait is over!!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Huge congrats! Been stalking this thread since page 1, very glad to see everything went well!


----------



## cmarie

glad both are doing well..


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Yay! I cant wait for more pictures!!!


----------



## LittleZeasel

He is super gorgeous !!! And HUGE  ... Wow  Well done  and I hope Lena will settle down and be less mad in the future so you can turn him into a people friendly horse  .... 

SOOOOO awesome  and Congratulations and ... Looking forward to more pictures, too


----------



## CLaPorte432

Well for how long her pregnancy was, that was quite a quick birth! LoL.

Congratulations on a healthy, strong foal.

And BTW, I was right!  Sorrel Tobiano Colt.  HeHeHe!
(Actually, he may be Tovero, but close enough!)


----------



## DrumRunner

I absolutely LOVE that adorable brown ear!!!! Such a cutie!! Congratulations!! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Ladybug2001

CLaPorte432 said:


> Well for how long her pregnancy was, that was quite a quick birth! LoL.
> 
> Congratulations on a healthy, strong foal.
> 
> And BTW, I was right!  Sorrel Tobiano Colt.  HeHeHe!
> (Actually, he may be Tovero, but close enough!)


Yes, there is an "actually". He has no color across his back, so that says overo, he has no face marking.. overo. We have a sorrel overo.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hes actually a tovero, I believe... Which means I am partially right lol, I only got the sex and color wrong lol. In that second pic, he sure looks like he has a black tail.....


----------



## amp23

Awww he's so cute! Congrats on the healthy foaling! Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## SunnyDraco

I think he got Lena's tobiano and Joker's frame 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Here is two good pictures of his face.

Right side-








Left side-








In that case... I might take back the comment that he doesn't have a face marking.. he has half of one.


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Do we have a name?! Congrats!! Can't wait for the many pictures to fallow!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Combined tobiano and frame overo to make a tovero. He is too cute for words! You will definitely need to get him to enjoy baths to keep him clean 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi

Congratulations! Handsome boy he is, and I hope everybody is perfectly healthy. Sounds like it went quickly enough! Yay!


----------



## CLaPorte432

He is a tovero. He has white and color going along his topline.

An overo is when you have dark color going all along the topline without any white crossing over the back.


----------



## Ladybug2001

We do not have a name yet. Some one pointed out he does have a heart in his painting. Infact, he almost has one on both sides.


















Also, she isn't being aggressive to us. Though we did have to watch ourselves when helping out. Ladybug wasn't making her very nice. I'm sure she will calm down. He got some interaction and will get a little more before the night is over.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Also, so I don't have to add everyone in the world. Lena does have a Facebook page. xD She has had one for a while and I just uploaded all the pictures that were taken right after he was born. You can look if you wish. Sorry for everyone being around, we were keeping him from being hurt but otherwise we just stood there.

Lena's Foal | Facebook


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Call him Romeo! He looks like a Romeo to him! Romie for short! So darling


----------



## cmarie

His a big boy, no wonder the movement slowed down.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Cupid is an adorable name. (To whomever suggested that)


----------



## Wallaby

He's adorable! I adore sorrel paints!

Congratulations to you and Lena!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

He is CUTE! Can't wait to see dry pics of him bouncing around in a couple days!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh! Plus it's almost Valentines Day! LoL. I almost forgot!

...Cupid... ;-)


----------



## WyndellaRose

Man it's bedtime for me but I can't wait for pictures of him all clean and dried off in the daylight tomorrow! Thankfully she had him on a weekend right? No school and tons of picture taking chances


----------



## FlyGap

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope he is so healthy! What a bute!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

trainerunlimited said:


> He is CUTE! Can't wait to see dry pics of him bouncing around in a couple days!!!


What are you talking about? ****. He already IS bouncing around. Watching them on the camra. Lena laid down, he stayed up and ran around her for a while, nibbling on her ears.

Question, if she hasn't passed the placenta in 30 minutes, it will have been three hours since he was born. What am I supposed to do if she hasn't?


----------



## trainerunlimited

I think you can wait four hours, then have to call a vet. Retained placenta can be pretty bad. That is amazing he is already running around! My only foal I've raised so far kicked me three times when she was about 4 hours old. I finally hopped on my mare to get away from the abuse! Looks like they are two peas in a pod!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats on a handsome tovero colt!! I too can't wait to see dry pics of him!! :smile: I second the idea for the name of cupid! :wink:


----------



## cmarie

what ever you do DO NOT TRY TO PULL IT OUT!!!!!!!Can cause a prolapse uterus which will kill Lena. You can tie it in a knot so she doesn't step on it, let it pass naturally if you can. Or call the vet out don't mess with it. The vet should give a shot of oxytosin (sp) to hepl pass it. Nursing also helps the uterus contract to pass it.


----------



## Lins

Beautiful colt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Alright, now that I'm calmer and things are less chaotic, I will tell you all how this happened...

I put both girls up at 5 as usual; fed, watered, and hayed. About 15 minutes after 7 Lena started acting very weird. Pacing in a circle and acting as if she wanted to lay down, but couldn't find where at. About 5 minutes until 8 she finally went down. I watched her for a few minutes, she kept staring intently back at her stomach. Getting a little nervous, I went out and started to explain to my mom what was going on. We both walked back the the room and she was already standing. By this time, dad came back and was watching as well. She did a few circles and then went right back down. For a few minutes she again just laid and stared at her stomach before pushing over on her side. I remember saying, "now watch her stomach, see if she is contracting". Sure enough. Her sides were heaving, that is when we knew she was in labor. Once more she got up, turning just right we could see two white feet. Definitely had a baby on the way. By this time it is only about 8:05. My parents and I are about jumping up and down, cheering her on. Finally, the little colt came fully into this world. We decided to grab some towels, bundle up and head out. The decision might not have been so quick, if Ladybug wasn't in the other stall, obviously trying to get over to the foal. When we went out, we eased are way into the barn, making sure she knew we were there in a quiet manner. When I opened the door she came up, but it was still fine. Though the way she had him, he was almost casted against the side of the stall. After a few minutes, I made sure Lena was calm with me in there and I gently made my way over to the foal. Making sure I was slow about it, I grabbed his front feet and pulled him away from the stall. Again, only did so because he was struggling to get up and obviously couldn't with the way he was postioned. So after he was away from the wall, he kept trying to get up. So my parents and I postioned ourselves at the only places he could injure himself and made sure he couldn't. He has yet to lay down again, but still going strong.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> what ever you do DO NOT TRY TO PULL IT OUT!!!!!!!Can cause a prolapse uterus which will kill Lena. You can tie it in a knot so she doesn't step on it, let it pass naturally if you can. Or call the vet out don't mess with it. The vet should give a shot of oxytosin (sp) to hepl pass it. Nursing also helps the uterus contract to pass it.


I knew that wasn't my option, (did that to Ladybug and now she can not conceive even if we tried.)

So, I can put a knot in it, hope it will pass by morning and it will be okay? The vet will be out anyway for the IGg and to check the foal.


----------



## Wild Heart

Awh, what an handsome little colt! Such lovely markings too.


----------



## CLaPorte432

What is a IGg check if you dont mind me asking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Immune levels. Not sure what EXACTLY it checks for, but basically it is an immunity test.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thanks Ladybug!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

if you tie it up she won't step on it, it may pass on it own when she pees, sometimes they are just laying there and need a little push to get out. If she doesn't pass it by morning she will need to put on antibiotics. There may have just been to much excitement for her with everyone in the barn. If she does pass it put it in a bucket of water so the vet can check it out to make sure all of it came out.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, just went out and checked on them one last time. He is completely dried off, except where Lena keeps dripping water all over him. The placenta is going somewhere, so not stuck. It will be out within an hour more than likely. Lena all of a sudden started shivering pretty bad while we were out there. The heat lamp is on for the night. Ironically, the farrier is schedueled to come out tomorrow, so I guess she gets "first dibs" on meeting this little ******.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OMG! He is so flippin' adorable!! If he goes missing, don't check Arizona. ;-)


----------



## Kayella

Maybe you could name him Mickey? The spot on his left side looks like Mickey mouse ears to me


----------



## FlyGap

Oh man! Looks like he's got chocolate on both sides of his mouth!!! Too cute!
Perfect spots on the perfect places, love his bum patch.
Way to go Leana!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I just LOVE the brown tip on his right ear. Gosh hes cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Omg he's so cute! What a gorgeous boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate

yay congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## MangoRoX87

He is going to be quite the little charmer!!! I wonder if he will stay sorrel?


----------



## HollyBubbles

Ahh of course I have to be at speedway when all the action is taking place lol.
He's so cute


----------



## Shiavo

Aww! I feel like I missed all the excitement!

Great going Lena!  Such a good mama!

You must be thrilled! What a handsome little boy you now have


----------



## Goosey

I knew it was going to be a gorgeous little colt! Was stalking this thread all day today on my phone. Such a sweetie! Glad both Lena and her colt are going well!
All I can say is....finally!


----------



## Ladybug2001

With the came a on I haven't got much sleep. Keep waking up to check on the. Now it is finally 7, can't wait for daylight. Y'all will be getting new pictures for sure. 

Though I am happy she had a very happy, healthy and definitely loud colt.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Can't wait for more pictures! poor little guy is gonna be cold!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Yay! 

Super cute baby! Congrats and good job Lena!


----------



## Turndial

Congrats on your new little boy - Hope he is healthy and happy


----------



## Druydess

Congrats!! It's about time!! 
He's a cutie!!
How about Valentine/Valentino for his hearts and nearly making Valentine's Day?? Though I like Romeo and Cupid too..


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hows mom and baby doing this morning? Have you loved on the baby yet? He is such a big guy! Lena's oven worked well!


----------



## csimkunas6

Congrats!!! He is absolutely stunning! Look forward to seeing this little guy grow up!

Are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## cmarie

Did she pass the placenta last night? I hope all is good this morning.


----------



## BellaMFT

congrates. He is beautiful. So happy mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Allnis semi good. Lena did pass the placenta over night. Lena barged her way out the gate this morning inti th run before we finished it. Gotnchaotic at that point. Ladybug came running up to the other side of the fence. Lena practically made the little colt go through the fence (which is what we were fixing). I ended up having to shove him back through so Lady wouldn't get him. After that I decided to halter Lena and put her back up but she wouldn't let me near her. Kept snapping at the halter and turning hr but toward me. Finally got her back in though. Going to put her halter on before I do that again.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh my, lol! When we turned my mare and filly out at 4 days old for the first time, we were in a boarding situation and it was chaos as well! Someone let the mare, I led the foal and all the horses started neighing when they saw the foal, so my mare freaked out! Can't wait to see more pics and glad she passed the placenta!


----------



## cmarie

If Ladybug is the alpha she may try to steal him for a week or so but things should calm down and Lena will calm down too, my mares are always very protective the first week and then settle down. Glad to hear the placenta passed. Did you iodine the belly button? if not you need to I found a shot glass works the best to do that. I do it 3 times a day for 3 days.


----------



## Fear The Tree

Good luck on the Foaling!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I love him! Too cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So happy for you Ladybug! The little guy was definately worth the wait! We need more pics!!!!


----------



## xeventer17

Yayyy!! Congrats :] I knew it was gonna be a colt. I LOVE his unique markings. Especially his half white/half brow ear.... adorable!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## tanya

Congrats on the new colt He is so pretty looking forward to more pics.


----------



## natisha

Ladybug2001 said:


> Allnis semi good. Lena did pass the placenta over night. Lena barged her way out the gate this morning inti th run before we finished it. Gotnchaotic at that point. Ladybug came running up to the other side of the fence. Lena practically made the little colt go through the fence (which is what we were fixing). I ended up having to shove him back through so Lady wouldn't get him. After that I decided to halter Lena and put her back up but she wouldn't let me near her. Kept snapping at the halter and turning hr but toward me. Finally got her back in though. Going to put her halter on before I do that again.


I hope you can find a way to keep him safe.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Ahhh! What a gorgeous boy! Of course throne night I dont come on here she foals! Congrats!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Any new pics of your new addition?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Of course I have new pictures. Lena isn't to happy being stalled up, so we decided to let her and the foal roam the run again for about an hour and a half while we stripped her stall completely. So I have some better pictures of him. We also worked our hardest to get a blanket on him, she wasn't gonna have it but when she was given something to be distracted by I was able to grab the little colt and slip it over his head, kept hold of him and we buckled it and let him free. He was pretty cold in there, even with a heat lamp on. Didn't help that where he was laying was where she broke her water. Silly boy. Still looking for a name.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

He so gorgeous!, hope Crystals foal is that cute!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He is so friggin' adorable, Ladybug!! Ahhhh! Must squish the cuteness!!


----------



## cmarie

He is so cute in his little coat.


----------



## trainerunlimited

He is such a cute boy!!!! Congrats the zillionth time, lol!


----------



## Ladybug2001

And for a little added fun, here is a video of him.


----------



## lucky2008

He is so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Boy, she sure knows her job! That little guy it too cute! All legs trotting after momma, thats priceless!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Pure cuteness!


----------



## Fear The Tree

I love paint horses!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So what do you mean Lena wasn't going to have it? Is she being aggressive at all to you or Lady? Hows she handling everything?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh he is just too freaking cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm

omg hes here! i feel like i've missed so much. congrats lady you have a beautiful bouncing baby boy ....FINALLY!!!!


----------



## tempest

He kind of reminds me of a Duke.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas, what I meant by that is exactly what you said. The very docile Lena has another side to her. I've had to watch myself pretty close when I go into her stall. Even if I just want to pet her, her ears go straight back and she gets ready to bite. Earlier today she was just warning me with little nips to what ever I was holding. When we were trying to get his blanket on, she came at me with teeth bared and almost got ahold of me. Though, she is a lot calmer when it is only me in there.

He is getting use to me. I was able to kneel down in front of him and he got to check me out pretty good. Sat there sniffing my hair, face, coat. He really liked my nose, actually licked me a few times. So he isn't bad around us. Probably would spend more time with us if his momma didn't make him stay by her.

Also, someone answer me this. When we first put the blanket on, we didn't want to stress them out to much so we just buckled the belly strap and had taken off the leggings. So earlier when I fed them, he let me put the straps on. Do you think if I wouldn't have put the straps on that the blanket could of slid over? He wore it without the straps for atleast 2 hours, laying down and all.

Hmm, we might have a name for him. Phoenix. As everyone may know, Phoenixes are a fantasy creature, when they die they are reborn from their ashes. Why are we thinking of this name for him? It goes back to when we first got Lena. Our vet checked in April, no foal. She wasn't bred in our care, so how did we get this little colt? Checked in August, no foal. Again, we didn't breed her. Now look at the bundle of joy we have?

Thoughts on this name? We are really looking for a name that suits him. One that has to do with going against the odds. I mean look at how skinny she was when we first got her. She was atleast a month pregnant with him at the time, he shouldn't be alive with that alone. Also a name to do with patience would be reasonable. Share your thoughts, if you have a better barn name with him, give it up with a reason. I really want his name to fit him.


----------



## VanillaBean

LOve the name Pheonix!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Whew, I'd put her in check if you can! My little paint mare would lunge at other people looking in her stall at the baby and nipped at me a couple times the first day. She quickly straightened out though. Good luck! I just love that little guy and I bet he will have a great personality! My little filly I had wanted nothing to do with me at first! I had to corner her if she wasn't taking a nap to put my hands on her face, lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's so cute!! Phoenix is a good name too, although I still like Cupid best. :smile:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Pheonix is super cute! Hopefully you get all that straitened out... cant really blame Lena shes bound and determined to keep keep this one lol. I guess you wont have to worry about Lady trying to take the foal...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yeah, no kidding Kansas. Now we have to worry about Lena getting at Lady. For a while, Lady wanted to be all up in Lena's buisness through the fence. Lena just scared her off enough times she finally started minding her own. Even then Lena kept a firm glare on her.

My first reaction to when she came after me was to get after her for it. I just refused to because didn't want her to associate anything bad with me being near the foal. Though now with his blanket on, school tomorrow (maybe) and a definite play time for about two hours today; I think she will calm down. Weather permitting they might get about three hours tomorrow to spend playing around. Though, it is supposed to snow/sleet/freeze here. If you went to the store today.. good luck. xD You would think we were having another blizzard with the way everyone acted.


----------



## WyndellaRose

*AMITOLA*: Native American Sioux name meaning "rainbow." This name comes from a legend that says that the first colorful picture was painted on the clouds by a young Indian chief named Amitola.

*CHEVEYO*: Native American Hopi name meaning "spirit warrior."

*TOHOPKA*: Native American Hopi name meaning "wild beast."

*WAHKAN*: Native American Sioux name meaning "sacred." 

*AHERN*: Irish surname transferred to forename use, from an Anglicized form of Gaelic _Ó hEachthighearna_ "descendant of Eachthighearna," hence "lord of horses."

*AMBROSIO*: Spanish form of Latin Ambrosius, meaning "immortal."


----------



## WyndellaRose

sorry about the white font. i copy and pasted because my son is sleeping on me. highlight to read the descriptions.


----------



## littleredridinghood

I think mystery would be a cool name, personally. After all, he is a mystery baby. A mystery in phoenix could be a registered name. Then you could call him Phoenix or mystery. IMO


----------



## Ladybug2001

He definitely is a mystery. All we know is his momma, daddy, and when, where, and how he was born. ****.

I'm surprised Lena didn't wait one more night. It is freaking snowing outside. xD Poor little dude, hardly a day old and it is already snowing. Glad we got his blanket on him, he will be so much warmer.


----------



## littleredridinghood

Aww poor guy. I think the blanket and heat lamp will be fine though. He should be toasty with that


----------



## MangoRoX87

He is so cute!!! GAH. He is exactly what I wanted when we bred Dream. My trainer told me "oh yeah, this solid red roam throws loud foals all the time, will Deffntely work on your (homozygous) grey mare!" I knew nothing about color genetics but I sure was bummed when there was a solid red filly with a star on the ground...not even a sock?! Come on!!! Lol but oh well...Sassy might not be a paint, but people still love her color!!!

I've been wondering...does he have blue eyes? I love blue eyes, but I love white faces with Dark eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

on the blanket do the front straps and belly strap the leg straps just get tangled up in their legs.


----------



## Ladybug2001

MangoRoX87 said:


> He is so cute!!! GAH. He is exactly what I wanted when we bred Dream. My trainer told me "oh yeah, this solid red roam throws loud foals all the time, will Deffntely work on your (homozygous) grey mare!" I knew nothing about color genetics but I sure was bummed when there was a solid red filly with a star on the ground...not even a sock?! Come on!!! Lol but oh well...Sassy might not be a paint, but people still love her color!!!
> 
> I've been wondering...does he have blue eyes? I love blue eyes, but I love white faces with Dark eyes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As of this moment he has two blue eyes. Though one eye is definitely gonna stay blue, not sure on the other.



cmarie said:


> on the blanket do the front straps and belly strap the leg straps just get tangled up in their legs.


Alright. I'll be sure to take them off in the morning, I was kinda worried about that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I would make sure that mare knew that I was going to eat her if she even thought of baring her teeth or snapping at me. I understand protective mothers but they need to understand that that kind of behaviour is not acceptable around humans. 

Congrats on a healthy, lovely baby! Hoping mom cools her jets real quick for your sake.


----------



## Ladybug2001

She ain't gonna be happy again. Vet is coming out for the IGg and tetanus shot. This ought to be interesting. Though afterward she will be happy as she will get to go out in the run for a bit. Feel sorry for the baby but at least he has on his blanket.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How lovely is he! Congratulations!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, kind of depressed right now. Anyone who has been associated with an IGg knows how they work. For those who haven't I'll explain real quick. They draw blood from the foal, mix a few different liquids and put them in a device, much like a parvovirus test. You have two controls. One dot that is 400 and the lowest you can have without desperately needing a plasma transplant. The second dot is 800. Between the two dots you are okay, but running a risk. Ideally, they want the foals dot to be darker then the 800... "phoenix's" results came back below 400. Don't see my parents paying 400 dollars but I guess we will see? Vet is gonna call my mom to see.


----------



## amp23

I'm sorry to hear that.. Hopefully your parents can allow him to get what he needs and it'll turn out alright!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh man, that doesn't sound good! Did you give him the colostrum you bought for him after he was born? That should have nipped it in the bud. Hope all turns out well!


----------



## Ladybug2001

No.. 'cause Lena was being way to aggressive to let us. Though we did attempt and he wasn't going to have it and neither was she.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh man, that sucks! Well best of luck to you and your boy! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## littleredridinghood

I'm really sorry to hear that. Now if he has the plasma done, is it a guaranteed fix?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Talked to mom. We are thinking about it. Gonna wait to see what his CBC is for now. If his WBC is good my parents have a few days to think. My mom said her problem isn't the money, it is that he doesn't act sick at all. Though we are not ruling out the plasma yet. I guess another reason my mom isn't quick to go is that this vet missed him twice as a fetus.. And she had to call for instructions on the IGg.

Also, his temperature was perfect, he didn't even jump at his shots. Though I guess his fetlocks were all swollen a little, though not hot. Couldbthat be because he doesn't lay down much?


----------



## wyominggrandma

We had a foal at the clinic with a 380.. He had nursed off his mom the first night, but then mom broke her leg and had to be put down. The clinic gave the owner choices of doing the plasma IV or just waiting and seeing how he did. although he did advise the owner that even though the baby was "acting okay" and seemed to be fine, if they did not do the plasma within 24 hours time after birth, they could not do it and the foal could die very quickly.
the owners opted for the plasma and I stayed with the foal while we did the plasma, which is a slow slow drip into the vein. They left the mare at home while we did this and it took about 3 hours total.
Baby is now a big strapping 8 month old baby without any problems.
A foal that has passive immunity from not getting the colestrom can get septecimia, pnemonia, joint ill and immune issues. Personally, I would get this done as quickly as possible, with that low of a test, I would hate to wait and lose the foal.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I guess his WBC came back alright, the vet gave us a day to decide. On the up note, anyone want new pictures?


----------



## cmarie

did you iodine the belly button? if his joint are swollen that's not good he'll need some penicillin and quick.


----------



## mudpie

So Lena finally foaled.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> did you iodine the belly button? if his joint are swollen that's not good he'll need some penicillin and quick.


Yes we did. Also, to me they don't look swollen at all, if any it is a tiny bit. Vet didn't seem concerned about it, just noted they were a little swollen. She said it is probably 'cause of standing around.


----------



## cmarie

has he laid down at all, if not maybe you should lay him down.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So have you decided what your going to do yet?


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> has he laid down at all, if not maybe you should lay him down.


He has laid down, just not as often as I normally see foals lay down. Normally anytime I seen Jasper, which was a ton, he was laying down. Probably up until he was a month that is a lot of what he did. Just today alone, I've only see Phoenix lay once, which wasn't for long. Even when he was first born he stood up most of the night.



Kansas Spice Girl said:


> So have you decided what your going to do yet?


My parents want a second IgG done. There is a good reason for this. The vet had to call and ask how to do it, so there was a chance for error there. Second, she was standing under dripping snow, so it is possible the mixture was diluted by the spashing. So, for now we are just keeping an eye on him and getting a second opinion. 

Now, don't get me wrong, this is not a money issue. I already stated that before but I feel like I need to again. I know it sounds like my parents are trying to get around spending 400 dollars, but that isn't the reason. It is the fact that he is so healthy and happy, running around and playing. I know, there isn't any signs of it until they get sick. I know.

Though trust me, it isn't a money issue. We firmly believe that pets are like kids, you made them and now you have to take care of them. I love this little colt, so if anything happens to him I will be devistated. Just keep him in your thoughts. You all know that you will be updated with this. Just don't get upset over the decision once it is made.


----------



## cmarie

keep an eye on his temperature, when foals get sick they deteriorate rapidly. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> keep an eye on his temperature, when foals get sick they deteriorate rapidly. I hope everything works out for the best.


Thank you. When his temperture was taken today he was just fine there. I also forgot to mention that Lena got a check-up as well. Everything is perfect after foaling for these two, health wise. I think after all he has been through, even before birth, he is a very strong foal. Lena was atleast a month pregnant when we got her, meaning he suffered a lot of loss there. He is a strong boy. If we do not do the plasma tranfusion, he has to make it three months to be able to be given his shots.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'd check his temp more often than once a day. They can be fine at 1pm, then BAM 2pm you have a foal who is very sick. Hope all goes well, but waiting another day for a second opinion puts you a little late for a transfusion if he needed one, which means he basically has to make it to three months old now. Time is crucial with newborns of any type.


----------



## wyominggrandma

If u don't do the transfusion in the first 24 hours then it will be a waste of money they need it in the first 24 hours to do ANY good for the foal. Its your decision but just because he is happy now fighting for three months with no immune buildup can be deadly for him The wbc only shows an active infection. Will not show if his non existent immune system is already crashing. Those tests are pretty hard to mess up and the odds of a drip of water getting into the small test hole is pretty unlikely'and water is not going to dilute the test results. You are not looking for anemia this is for immunity .I am sorry I just don't understand why you would take a risk on the foal being okay when the test shows an issue' especially knowing the transfusion can save his life


----------



## cmarie

it's her parents call not hers, she call only suggest it, it's been 24 hour since birth already


----------



## Bridgertrot

I agree with just doing the treatment. I'd do it just for the fact he might be compromised in some way due to poor care in the beginning of his development. I'd want to give him the best chance. 

On another note, I feel smart knowing what an IGg test is. Also called a snap test. We had a wet lab the other day on it. I'm part of the CSU foal care team so we get to care for goals in ICU. 

Also on the lying down thing...if he looks too tired you may have to lie him down yourself. Sometimes they are scared to lie back down since it was so hard to get up originally. And it looks like a long drop to them. My freind knew a mare that would intentionally knock her foal over when he was tired because he wouldn't lie down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

He probably is a little scared to lay down! His is a big leggy boy! It probably feels like he is falling off a mountain when he tries to lay down, lol. 

What a good mare! I swear horses surprise me almost every day about something or other!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, while I was at school my parents had another vet come out. I was not aware this was going to happen until my mom called me while I was on my way back to school from the vo-tech center. They called a large equine veterinarian center, schedualed an appointment for a general check-up and another IgG test.

This vet said his legs were not swollen, his (can't spell that one word) belly button was where it should be at 3 days old, and overwell a very good looking foal. She drew blood and went back to their lab to run the CBC and IgG. On this test he came back reading above 400 and his WBC was 8.5.

Our original vet said his legs were swollen, his belly button had something going on (can't remember what she said), and that he looked healthy. When she drew the blood and did the IgG she didn't take it back to her lab and got 217 or so. His WBC then was 9.7 or something.

So.. long story short, my parents did a "rather be safe then sorry" deal, and had already made an appointment for the plasma transfusion by the time I got out of school. I also have to give him three shorts a day. At this moment I can't remember the name of the two. All I know is one is given twice a day and the other once a day. He has to get these three shots until next Tuesday.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Looks like Lena is much happier with you lol, that pic is super cute! Glad everything seems like its smoothing out! That colt is to cute to risk!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Good to hear everything is better!!!
Omg...look at that tiny nose, and those long white eyelashes!!!! CUUUUUTE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's so precious!! Glad to hear about the great vet report!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

So glad all turned out well! That foal is the cutest thing ever! I love how inquisitive he looks!


----------



## Shiavo

Glad to hear that the Vet check came back good. Hope you plan to write off that other Vet!
Even though I'm happy to give 'the benefit of the doubt' with Vet's as, they are human too and often still learning - but that seems like too many mis-diagnosies to be comfortable with.

As a side note, I totally want to buy my boy a toy to play with in the paddock, I want that ball!! 

Those two are such cuties. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## wyominggrandma

hope all turns out well. What a cute baby. Sounds like you will be busy giving shots, but its for the best for him..


----------



## Ladybug2001

For now I believe we are in the clear. This morning I as kind of worrying about the colt beginning to fear humans with all the needles he is gonna be poked with. Though this afternoon he insured me he wasn't. I was able to crouch near him earlier while Lena was busy eating. He sat there nuzzling me, nipping my jacket, rubbing his head in on me. Almost was being to happy about it where I had to stand up, even then he wouldn't leave me around. So I actually got to spend about 10 minutesbwith him before Lena yelled at him and herded him away.


----------



## csimkunas6

He is so adorable! I love him! lol.....hope everything works out, and look forward to seeing more pics of him!


----------



## CLaPorte432

He is so stinking cute! What a gorgeous face and I really love his long white eyelashes. I hope they stay that way!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Phoenix is five days old now. Loads of energy, loves to buck and play. Definitely starting to gain a little freedom and venture away from Lena more than a foot. I'm starting to think that if Lena didn't have such a grip on his tail he would love the attention. When I am able to occupy Lena enough, he comes right up and lets me rub all over him. He has stepped up from only a few hours outside to all day with his mom in the pasture. The first outsider got to meet him today. Our nextdoor neighbor got to come over. Lena is coming out of her shell a little. Came over to see if they had treats (as they always bring some over), though didn't have anything she liked but I had a back-up. So the little 4 year old did get to pet him once before Lena made him go away again.


----------



## Super Nova

If you are having trouble getting to pet or deal with the foal......I would halter the mother and make her sand while you brush, pick feet etc.....she should not be able to dominate the foal from you......only other herd mates...you still need to be top dog cause if something goes wrong you need to be able to handle the foal with out interference from mom.

We had a sick foal on our hands and it was wonderful cause mom ....never tried to take the foal away from us she would just stand over us and the foal and watch very quietly waiting patiently for her foal.

Super Nova


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I need more pictures. The ones posted are not efficient.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Glad all is well and the IGG came back as sufficient. I'd tether your mare up so she doesn't teach the foal any bad habits of not being caught and teaches your mare you are the boss, no matter if she has a foal or not! 

I'll be in there with my foal every day, several times a day for the first few days regardless of my mare!


----------



## Snizard93

He is so so so cute :lol:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug... I had a terrible day!!! but its nothing a few more Foal pics couldn't fix! Please and thank you


----------



## Ladybug2001

Super Nova, we do hold her when he gets his shots, so he does get hands on action that way. I might have to start having some one hold her when I want to interact with him because it is obvious to me that he wants the attention. I'll post a video along with a few pictures for today. Tomorrow he is a week old, already love him to death.


Everything you see below was taken today.





 




 



























Not sure if this is enough cuteness for y'all, but I try my best.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Oh my! SOO MUCH CUTENESS!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

He is so cute!! Almost a week old and still no signs of dirt on his sparkling white legs! How come adults cannot do that for a week after a bath?!? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

****... You know what, that is weird? The other day he was laying in mudd and had dirty legs. How did they get clean again? xD Lena must still be cleaning him up so he is sparkling white. With all that white he'll be fun to give a bath to. xD Hope he never gets into halter classes.


----------



## trainerunlimited

He is a cute baby. Absolutely A-dorable, lol.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Do you have shavings or staw where they are at night? Shavings will clean whites when they lay in it. I know it sounds weird, but when I would have my showdogs, who had white ruffs and legs in shavings after being dirty, the next morning they would be sparkling white.


----------



## CLaPorte432

That second video is so stinking adorable! I love the little hop he does right at the beginning. I just wanna squeeze him!


----------



## Ladybug2001

wyominggrandma said:


> Do you have shavings or staw where they are at night? Shavings will clean whites when they lay in it. I know it sounds weird, but when I would have my showdogs, who had white ruffs and legs in shavings after being dirty, the next morning they would be sparkling white.


Actually have straw where they are at night. I'm thinking Lena is still cleaning him off.


----------



## amp23

Somehow I missed all of page 107 earlier... But he is SO adorable! I just want to come hug him


----------



## wyominggrandma

well, just a thought.. He sure is a cute little guy..


----------



## danastark

Sooo cute, feeling really good too  When he was snuffling around in the leaves it was amazing how white his whole mane is!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww so precious!!


----------



## BellaMFT

He is so darn cute!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

My old vet/barn owner used to say straw is better for babies, but I'm not sure what the reasoning behind that is.


----------



## lilkitty90

straw is better in the first few days because they have a harder time holding their heads up. so laying there head in shavings would be bad when they inhaled the shavings and dust. so straw is always reccomended for like the first 2 weeks.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I know that straw is better.

I just asked that because I know how much shavings keeps the whites clean on my show dogs.


----------



## lilkitty90

wyoming, i should have specified. i was answering lovethesaddlebreds question. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Druydess

OMG!! He's just too friggin' cute!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

For a minute I was confused. I could of swore I clicked on a different thread, so I was going "I missed another baby!".... So I started going back a few pages and then I realized I was on my own thread.. ****.

I found out today that Phoenix loves human attention. He also is fed up with his mom pushing him away when he is getting the attention so he is becoming a rebel. Has some new found freedom. I went out there today and called him and he came bouncing right up to me. Sat there and let me scratch all over him. Though Lena wasn't exactly happy. Sat back a few feet with her ears pinned and her head low. He kept his back to her the whole time and kept wanting the scratches. Though I must give her credit for being a good mom. Today is the first night I left open the run doors so she can go out to the paddock over night. Though she is still in the barn with him. Also Lena for the first time made contact with my skin in biting and she got a good pop, learned her lesson real quick.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Whew, way to put that broody mare in her place! She had it coming to her! Glad your boy is becoming friendly so quickly! Can't wait to see more pics....hint, hint 8D


----------



## tbstorm

yes... hint hint nudge nudge  i just love your baby!!


----------



## Snizard93

More pictures! :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Agreed, we need more pics!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'm thinking since Lena is no longer pregnant, this thread is a little outdated. Going to start a new thread for updates of him alone. As he gets older there won't be a much of them.


----------



## tbstorm

make sure you give us the link or something!!! i am NOT missing out on this


----------



## Ladybug2001

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/updates-phoenix-113612/


This is where it is. I did have it in breeding but it was moved to pictures. So I might do physical updates on here for a bit. Which brings my attention to the vet, who is coming out today. He gets a general check-up to see if we need to do another week of antibiotics. (Please don't let this happen..) I think as long as his temperture and everything is all good... we will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Soulofhorse

Congrats, the little boy is just awesome  I´ve been stalking this thread since I registered - Lena was like a real drama queen


----------



## Ladybug2001

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/happy-birthday-phoenix-153088/

Phoenix turns a year old tomorrow. The link above has pictures and videos on this milestone update.


----------

